# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Coronation Street > Spoilers >  Leanne Battersby

## *Fairydust*

Is it true that Leanne starts havin an afair with her boyfriends dad? Does anyone know when the affair will start?

----------


## true.moon

yes its true

----------


## daisy38

Starts next week i think (the build up to it!!)!??!  :Smile:

----------


## chance

what terrible hair she has!

----------


## purple81

I hope Frankie kicks her **** when she finds out lol

----------


## brenda1971

Never mind leanne she should kick danny's a*** as well

----------


## Trinity

She has to be after his money, but then if he has money why does he live in a two up two down terrace in a seedy backstreet of Manchester?

----------


## chamone256

is it me or the rumours about the affair were out months ago   :Confused:  and only now the affair is about to start  :Ponder:

----------


## NatashaPorter

I heard about the affair months ago 2.

----------


## RealityGap

Sounds like fun!! can't wait

----------


## Lisa321

I like Frankie, and think she should have an affair with someone like Charlie or Ashley lol. 
Do you think the affair of Leanne and Danny will lead to Warrens leaving? 
Because he's leaving, 
Also is Nikki Sanderson (Candice) leaving? I heard she is, to be with Danny Young (Warren)

----------


## SarahWakefield

Sounds Good Though!

----------


## DennisRbabe

> what terrible hair she has!


She wairs a wig, because her hair is short in real life!  :Smile:

----------


## Debs

that hair is awful!! her real hair is soo much better!!

----------


## *JSW*

lookin forward to this building up and happening. Its been so believeable so far!  :Big Grin:

----------


## stacyefc

maybe they will do what eastenders done when kate and den were having an affair. they might already be having one and they we all will find out.

----------


## Georgie

i like leannes hair! i hope it will be different from th easties 1 cos repetive stories are soo dull though this looks like it could be quite interesting

----------


## alan45

Jane Danson returns from maternity leave to Coronation Street this spring, and her Corrie character, Leanne Battersby, is set to have a fling with yet another Street fella. It says here that Leanne will embark on a new romance with Liam Connor. What is about her and knicker factory owners? But before Leanne returns, Liam will have a fling with factory girl Joanne.


from Corrieblog

----------


## Chloe O'brien

Jane Danson did say on Soapstars superstars that she was returning to work in a couple of weeks. Wonder what Jamie will think of her returning to the street

----------


## babyblue

I read (I think it was tina baker on teletext) that she returns with a dark secret too.

----------


## Abbie

> I read (I think it was tina baker on teletext) that she returns with a dark secret too.


ooooo very interesting.
Well i cant wait to have her back, i think shes great

----------


## bakedbean

Prehaps she left pregnant with Dannys baby???

----------


## Abbie

> Prehaps she left pregnant with Dannys baby???


I was thinking it might have something to do her possibly of been pregnant

----------


## Katy

I doubt it will be Dannys if she is pregnant as the tim ing would be all wrong, but this is weatherfield. It will be great to see her back. I have missed Leanne, she will probably be back around the same time as Janice.

----------


## Abbie

> I doubt it will be Dannys if she is pregnant as the tim ing would be all wrong, but this is weatherfield. It will be great to see her back. I have missed Leanne, she will probably be back around the same time as Janice.


Yep you see when I had time to think about it I relised that. o well just have to wait and see.

----------


## babyblue

could be jamie's baby :P okay I'm just being stupid, she would have known she was pregnant...maybe she went off and became a hooker or something to survive.

----------


## tammyy2j

There were rumours she would return with a new rich fella. I think Leanne and Liam would be a good couple.

----------


## brooksyrules

cant wait till she gets back also if janice is coming back as well is she coming back with the plumber. Jane Danson is a brilliant actress

----------


## alan45

From Todays Daily Mirror

CORRIE bosses are braced for a backlash when flirty Leanne Battersby is revealed to have become a prostitute. 

But they believe the controversial plot is a natural for wayward Leanne, played by Jane Danson, 28. 

A Coronation Street source said: "It's one of our racier storylines and we believe it will be a ratings winner, sparking much debate. 

"Leanne's always been a feisty and sexy girl who could fall off the rails. She cannot see anything wrong in being an escort girl - if the money is there, she's up for it." 

Actress Jane has just gone back to the ITV1 soap after having her first baby, so Leanne can make her dramatic return to Weatherfield from a break in Spain. It was there she turned to the vice trade for cash, she tells shocked mum Janice (Vicky Entwistle) - who desperately tries to stop her daughter. 

But Leanne says: "Face it mum. I'm earning loads of money and happy with what I do to get it." 

The Corrie insider added: "Janice has to accept her daughter's choice and will even start to act as her minder and secretary." 

Meanwhile Leanne also sets her sights on factory boss Liam Connor 


*So she becomes just like Traceyluv* :EEK!:

----------

tammyy2j (20-02-2007)

----------


## Katy

ah so thats the secret she comes back as. What was she working as last time she reappeared was it a lap dancer.

----------


## Siobhan

yeah she was a lapdancer or something like that so it not really a surprise that she is an "escort".. EE did this with Janine and played a blinder with it but look who corrie have.. who is it going to be with Les, Norris or Jack  :Rotfl:  :Rotfl:

----------


## alan45

> yeah she was a lapdancer or something like that so it not really a surprise that she is an "escort".. EE did this with Janine and played a blinder with it but look who corrie have.. who is it going to be with Les, Norris or Jack


Ah you appear to have missed out the Street's new stud David 'Devilboy' Platt. Once he experiences the pleasures of the flesh from Traceyluv he will be eager to try out the 'tricks' Leanne can turn :Rotfl:

----------


## Chloe O'brien

there isn't really any successful business men unless it's Dev or one of the O'Conners.

----------


## alan45

> there isn't really any successful business men unless it's Dev or one of the O'Conners.


Steve McDonald, Adam Barlow :Rotfl:  Norris Cole, Ashley Peacock, Jason Grimshaw


Yes I get what you are saying Kath :Thumbsup:

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Adam's mullet is a seperate client to Adam himself.  :Sick:

----------


## brooksyrules

i cant wait till she comes back

----------


## kitty_uk

LMAO @ u lot

Hope the storyline works out, maybe she's on the run from doing over a "custermor"(sp)

----------


## Bubblegum

FROM CORRIE BLOG

We know that, in the past, Leanne hasn't been averse to using her womanly charms for personal gain. But with her new career as owner of 60% of Pasta Best, we had thought those days were over.
Apparently not, according to the Daily Star, which claims that Leanne is going to sleep with her business partner, slimy Paul Clayton (or 'Mr 40%'), in an effort to make Liam jealous. Apparently Leanne is convinced that Liam still loves her, and aims to win him back by any means necessary.
Hmm... not a good idea, Leanne, on so many levels.

Am i not the only after reading this thinking that Leanne might have gone a bit mad?
How will Liam find out about her sleeping with him though?

----------


## Abbie

I quite like leanne but this is not going to help her.

----------


## LostVoodoo

lol, that was so confusing, i thought 'hang on, isn't paul dead?!'

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street's Leanne Battersby feels the long arm of the law as cops swoop following her arson scam. 

Police nab the ex-hooker, played by Jane Danson, and fella Dan Mason (Matthew Crompton) later this month after vengeful chef Paul Clayton (Tom Hudson) tips them off. 

From: The Sun

*Can't see her going down for it though as it is Paul that is leaving and I have not seen/heard anything about her going.*  :Ponder:

----------


## Hollie-x

I can't for the life in me remember which mag it was, but I read in one magazine that she doesn't actually get done for it as there is nothing to prove that she was there and so she can't be charged with anything - she gets away with it but doesn't get the insurance money like she hoped for and apparently 'fesses to Janice. 

It then said that she is back to where she started from but will she go back to her old ways?

And i've just realised how I have way too much time as I have basically memorised the whole thing...how sad..lmao

----------


## hannan

like hollie i also read this, sure it was on the internet somewhere though, janice kicks her out when she finds out about her arson plan

----------


## miccisy

Surely they couldnt arrest her though. Although it was her plan it was Paul that actually torched the place. She didnt actually do anything. It should be him that goes to prison. Cant wait for him to leave he has been a waste of time since he came into the soap

----------


## parkerman

Of course they can arrest her and send her to prison if they prove she was part of it. It's called conspiracy.

----------


## Perdita

LUSTY Leanne Battersby will have a red-hot first day as a property sales agent by having sex in the show home!

The former Corrie call girlâs fiery start in the job sees her back on the job with randy bookie Dan Mason.

She insists on showing him around the  new flat, telling him: âThese floors are real maple, and on a clear day you can see Blackpool Tower.â

But it is the bedroom that Leanne (Jane Danson, 28) cannot wait to show her lusty fella.

She teases: âThereâs a huge bed in the master bedroom, especially brought in for you to be masterful.â

She snogs him passionately before the sex-hungry pair strip off and leap into bed for an afternoonâs nookie session.

But their romp is disturbed when the doorbell is rung by a young couple want-ing to look round the flat. Frantic Dan (Matthew Crompton, 36) hurriedly gets dressed while breathless Leanne struggles to straighten out the bed.

But as Dan sheepishly leaves, cheeky Leanne smartens herself up and loudly announces: âThank you sir, I hope you liked what you saw.

âAnd if you want another look, just give me a ring. Iâm available day and night.â

Leanneâs position selling flats will be her ninth different job since she arrived in Weatherfield as a riotous schoolgirl 11 years ago.

As well as being a high-class hooker, she has worked as a factory cleaner, hairdresser, shop girl, barmaid, lapdancer, restaurant owner and, briefly, in Danâs bookmakerâs shop.

From Daily Star


Can't the scriptwriters think of anything else to do with her character?  :Mad:

----------

bingojuls (19-05-2008)

----------


## kitty_uk

ohhh intresting

----------


## Abbie

I really like Leanne, I wish they would do something better with her

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> I really like Leanne, I wish they would do something better with her


Yes I agree.  I thought the restaurant was a good idea for her, to show how she'd changed.

----------


## Perdita

> Originally Posted by Abbie
> 
> 
> I really like Leanne, I wish they would do something better with her
> 
> 
> Yes I agree.  I thought the restaurant was a good idea for her, to show how she'd changed.


I agree, shame they made her lose the restaurant and now all this nonsense with working at the bookies and behind the bar, then selling apartments  :Wal2l:  Won't be long and she will become a lady of the night again the way they are writing her scripts.  :Sad:

----------


## lizann

When is she back on screen? And will she be united with Peter and Simon?

I really like them all together.

----------


## Chris_2k11

I think it'll be a while yet, she hasn't been gone that long has she?

----------


## CrazyLea

Lmao saw this in the shoutbox and thought it was about me lmao!! Worried then. 

Sorry for interuppting the thread hah!

----------


## Perdita

> When is she back on screen? And will she be united with Peter and Simon?
> 
> I really like them all together.


She will be back late this year after her maternity leave.

----------


## tammyy2j

Any truth to the rumours she returns pregnant by Peter or with Peter's baby? I seen this on another forum.

Anyways i hope she returns soon

----------


## Abbie

Ooo that would be good  :Smile: 

I really like them together  :Big Grin:

----------


## Hannelene

> Ooo that would be good 
> 
> I really like them together


I hope that they do get together their better suited then Michelle and Peter

----------

SaraSays (20-06-2009)

----------


## Abbie

Yeah I agree about that

Im glad she made a comment about Leanne though

----------


## Perdita

STREET fave Leanne is about to be killed off and BURIED in the Websters' garden.

http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage...he-rabbit.html

----------

jenig (27-07-2009), tammyy2j (27-07-2009)

----------


## Luna

aaaawww you got me excited there

----------


## Perdita

I bet you are not the only one  :Lol:

----------


## Hannelene

I thought you meant Leanne the woman not the rabbit - almost panicked then!

----------


## tammyy2j

> I thought you meant Leanne the woman not the rabbit - almost panicked then!


me too - thank god its only the rabbit  :Cheer:

----------


## Hannelene

I like Leanne I want to see her and Peter together but Peter seems so caught up with Michelle  :Sad:

----------


## Abbie

OMG! I was panicking then!

Thank god its just the rabbit

----------


## LostVoodoo

ahahahahha! brilliant.

----------


## Chris_2k11

lmao! was so shocked when i saw the title

----------


## alan45

Jane Danson has revealed that there are turbulent times ahead for her Coronation Street character Leanne Battersby.

Speaking on This Morning, the actress warned that Leanne's happiness with partner Peter Barlow (Chris Gascoyne) and his young son Simon (Alex Bain) will come under threat over the next few months.

Danson commented: "I think as I've grown up on the show, Leanne has as well. At the moment we're seeing her in an almost ideal family situation, she's become a mum of sorts and she's very close to Simon.

"But I'll give you a little teaser - all is not going to run smoothly for the rest of the year."

The star added that she does not know whether reports of a wedding storyline for Leanne and Peter will come to fruition. The couple had been tipped to tie the knot as part of Corrie's 50th anniversary celebrations.

Danson said: "I don't know, we might, we might not, but I really hope we do because I love working with Chris who plays Peter and little Alex who plays Simon, so I hope it all comes good in the end, but there's a lot of drama along the way."

----------

Dazzle (04-05-2010), lizann (04-05-2010), Pussycat1one (10-12-2012), tammyy2j (12-05-2010)

----------


## Dazzle

> Jane Danson has revealed that there are turbulent times ahead for her Coronation Street character Leanne Battersby.


Isn't that true for any soap character, though?

----------


## lizann

I love Leanne with Peter and Simon 

I hope she dont cheat with Nick as is rumoured

----------


## sean slater

We've never seen her and Nick together which is quite strange. I dont think I could get used to seeing them either, cos Im thinking of her and Adam Rickitt, and I just hate it when characters change actors. Its o.k. when your a child, cos you slowly get used 2 it. But when you have to think back to when they were in a storyline and it was a different actor. Thats just confusing!

----------


## tammyy2j

> We've never seen her and Nick together which is quite strange. I dont think I could get used to seeing them either, cos Im thinking of her and Adam Rickitt, and I just hate it when characters change actors. Its o.k. when your a child, cos you slowly get used 2 it. But when you have to think back to when they were in a storyline and it was a different actor. Thats just confusing!


I think the fact this new Nick looks very old yet he is suppose to be around Maria and Leanne's ages.

Tracey is also to cause problems for them I believe but I dont hope they get hitched this year

----------


## Perdita

SHOCKED Ken Barlow will catch his son's future wife Leanne Battersby romping with ex-hubby Nick Tilsley. 

Ken (played by Bill Roache) threatens to tell bookie son Peter - and it looks like the Corrie wedding could be off. 

The pair, left, get close after Leanne (Jane Danson) is taken on as bar manager at The Joinery by first love Nick (Ben Price). 

A source told TV Biz: "Leanne is wracked with guilt over the affair. 

She loves Peter, she loves his son Simon and they've been through a lot together - but Nick was her first love and she never got over that." 

However, Peter (Chris Gascoyne) is not perfect either. 

He had an affair earlier this year and committed bigamy the last time he got hitched. 

Our source said: "Ken knows Peter is no angel, but blood is thicker than water and his loyalty is to Peter. 

"He's worried for his son and for little Simon. 

"Leanne regrets her affair with Nick, but there is a chance if Ken doesn't blab, Nick will." 


The Sun

----------

tammyy2j (15-09-2010)

----------


## tammyy2j

I really wish Leanne stays with Peter and Simon

----------


## alan45

Jane Danson has admitted that she would never put her family life at risk like her Coronation Street character Leanne Battersby has done.

In recent weeks, fans have seen Leanne embark on a steamy affair with ex-husband Nick Tilsley (Ben Price), juggling the secret relationship with the home life she has with fiancÃ© Peter Barlow (Chris Gascoyne) and his young son Simon.

However, in an interview with The Mirror, Danson confirmed that in real life she is fully committed to her actor husband Robert Beck and their two young sons Harry and Sam.

The actress explained: "Leanne is feeling a bit trapped with Peter and believes things have got a bit predictable and boring. I'm different. I wouldn't say I like things to be predictable, but I like continuity and routine. I'm a very family-orientated person and although I enjoy my work, I like being with my family as much as I can.

"I like the idea of being a party girl like Leanne but the reality is quite different. My focus is the two boys now. Going out is a real treat. And often if I do get the opportunity, I think that I'd rather just put my PJs on and watch a DVD!

"Leanne seems to like drama and danger in her life. I don't like chaos and I'm completely square in comparison! We're worlds apart really. But I love the fact that we're opposites, because Leanne gives me a licence to do things I wouldn't do in the real world."

Leanne's storyline is one of many which look likely to reach a climax in the soap's 50th anniversary week, which begins tonight.

----------


## alan45

Coronation Street's Peter Barlow will start drinking again in the aftermath of the soap's 50th anniversary disaster, reports have revealed.

The recovering alcoholic - played by Chris Gascoyne - is expected to fall off the wagon next month as he struggles to overcome the injuries he suffered in the Joinery bar explosion.

According to the Daily Star, Peter must start using a wheelchair after being released from hospital but finds it increasingly difficult to cope with his new life.

Peter reportedly reaches breaking point while out shopping when he drops all of his groceries and cannot pick them up. Subsequent scenes will apparently see him pass an off-licence and buy some booze on the way home.

The latest plot twist is expected to result in scheming Carla Connor (Alison King) continuing her pursuit of Peter as she tries to help him beat the booze, having previously received loyal support from him over her own drink problem.

A source said: "Peter refused to give up on her when she was in the gutter, now it's her turn. But it's not a selfless act because she's desperate to sink her claws in him. The longer she's by his side, the greater the chance she has of getting him to herself."

Fans saw Peter tie the knot with partner Leanne Battersby (Jane Danson) in a hospital room last week while he was critically ill.

----------

tammyy2j (13-12-2010)

----------


## Abbie

Why cant carla just leave him alone!!  :Angry:

----------


## Perdita

IN the aftermath of the Corrie viaduct collapse, Leanne Barlow's nightmare is not over as she and her hubby Peter return from honeymoon.

Peter, who was left in a wheelchair after the disaster, struggles to cope with his predicament and lashes out at his loved ones.

Leanne (Jane Danson), pictured with Peter (Chris Gascoyne), is left to to bear the brunt of his anger.

But support for Peter comes from an unexpected source as Leanne's ex-lover Nick Tilsley steps in.

A Corrie insider said: "Poor Peter is making a slow recovery and he's back to battling the temptations of the booze as a result.

"Nick supposedly offers the hand of friendship - but what's he really up to?" As Nick and Peter spend more time together, it transpires that Nick is still determined that he and Leanne should be together.

The source said: "Nick starts playing mind games with Peter. He wants Leanne, and will stop at nothing to get his own way."

----------

tammyy2j (27-12-2010)

----------


## tammyy2j

> IN the aftermath of the Corrie viaduct collapse, Leanne Barlow's nightmare is not over as she and her hubby Peter return from honeymoon.
> 
> Peter, who was left in a wheelchair after the disaster, struggles to cope with his predicament and lashes out at his loved ones.
> 
> Leanne (Jane Danson), pictured with Peter (Chris Gascoyne), is left to to bear the brunt of his anger.
> 
> But support for Peter comes from an unexpected source as Leanne's ex-lover Nick Tilsley steps in.
> 
> A Corrie insider said: "Poor Peter is making a slow recovery and he's back to battling the temptations of the booze as a result.
> ...


I hope she stays with Peter

----------


## alan45

Unfortunately I think she will end up with Nick

----------


## lizann

> Unfortunately I think she will end up with Nick


Yes it looks like it is Nick she wants she is way better with Peter

----------


## Steve McDonald

Coronation Street character Peter Barlow will reportedly reveal that he knows about his wife's affair at their wedding blessing on Valentine's Day.

The couple plan to reaffirm their vows after they wed in hospital when Peter (Chris Gascoyne) was seriously injured by the tram crash. However, the bookie learns of Leanne's (Jane Danson) affair with Nick Tilsley (Ben Price) from stepsister Tracy Barlow (Kate Ford) and reveals the news to everyone at the ceremony.

According to the News of the World, he tells her: "You acted the perfect little wife, didn't you? But you couldn't help going back to your previous life of being a filthy wh*re, could you? I gave you everything and trusted you to work with that scum Nick Tilsley.

"The first chance you got you were all over him like a rash. Well now you can have him - the pair of you deserve each other." 

A source said: "As with every secret in Corrie, the truth comes out in the most painful, public way. Peter is distraught to learn they've been carrying on behind his back while he's in a wheelchair.

"He plots to go along with the blessing before humiliating her. Then he goes on the rampage - he wants to kill Nick."

----------

Dazzle (09-01-2011), lizann (11-01-2011), tammyy2j (09-01-2011)

----------


## Dazzle

Sounds like Peter gets his revenge  :Big Grin:

----------


## alan45

Quite right too. Just a pity Blanche wasnt around. I can imagine what she would be saying

----------


## tammyy2j

I feel sorry for Peter and little Simon

----------


## Chloe O'brien

What a shame I was hoping that Peter and Leanne would stay together as Leanne does love him and Simon but it's not going to be.

----------


## lizann

Does Leanne cheat again with Nick so?

----------


## alan45

> Does Leanne cheat again with Nick so?


If she hasnt already she probably will after the revelations that Peter knows

----------


## alan45

In the world of soaps, there is no such thing as an uneventful wedding.
And it's no different on the streets of Weatherfield, as the Coronation Street cast proved today when they arrived to shoot scenes for Peter and Leanne Barlow's wedding blessing.
Kate Ford, Samia Smith, Will Thorp, Craig Charles and Chris Gascogyne were among those castmembers who arrived at the church for the blessing but one person who was noticeably absent was the bride Leanne, played by Jane Danson.



In fact, the blessing has been organised by Peter (Chris Gascogyne), who has planned it solely to humiliate Nick Tilsley (Ben Price), after discovering he and Leanne have been having an affair.
Peter and Leanne married shortly after Peter was injured in the now infamous Coronation Street tram crash.
Desperate to wed her beloved whether or not he survived, Leanne called a vicar into the hospital to conduct the ceremony while Peter lay dying in his hospital bed.



 

However, the bookmaker pulled through the injury, although he was seen hobbling along on crutches as he arrived at the church this afternoon.
The wedding scenes, which featured in the live Coronation Street episode to celebrate the soap's 50th anniversary, garnered critical acclaim for the actors involved - specifically Danson.
The cast apparently conducted a poll amongst themselves after filming the episode to find out who they thought the best live actor was.




A source revealed: 'Everyone put their nomination in a box and they could not vote for themselves. Jane won hands down.
'She's a smashing girl and a really strong actress. But they all performed well. Nobody let the side down at all.'
The wedding blessing scenes will feature on the soap later this year.


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz...#ixzz1BahRGISJ

----------

lizann (21-01-2011), tammyy2j (20-01-2011)

----------


## tammyy2j

You could have posted in here - http://www.soapboards.co.uk/forums/s...ead-for-Leanne

Maybe a mod can add this on also please

----------


## alan45

> You could have posted in here - http://www.soapboards.co.uk/forums/s...ead-for-Leanne
> 
> Maybe a mod can add this on also please


And as if by magic

----------


## lizann

Is Nick his best man?

----------


## lizann

Coronation Street's Nick Tilsley will reportedly be left for dead when he is attacked by Peter Barlow.

It was previously claimed that Peter, played by Chris Gascoyne, will discover his wife Leanne's affair with Nick - and use the day of their wedding blessing to seek his revenge. The Sun reports that the cast filmed the Valentine's Day scenes in a Manchester church yesterday. 

Peter will apparently be seen telling Nick: "I think it's time we had a little chat. I'm going to kill you Nick. I've nothing to lose."

In scenes said to take place in what remains of Nick's bar, The Joinery, Peter continues: "My wife's cheated on me, my dad thinks I'm back on the booze and I can't bear to tell my son that another man has bedded his new mum. Whatever sentence I get, the days will fly by knowing I've killed a pathetic specimen like you."

The report claims that viewers will be left wondering if Nick survives the attack when the scenes are broadcast next month.

----------

alan45 (25-01-2011)

----------


## alan45

CARLA Connor breaks down in tears at the church where lost love Peter Barlow is due to have his marriage to Leanne Battersby blessed.


Emotional Carla (Alison King) fell for Peter (Chris Gascoyne) after he helped her battle booze last year.
But he shunned her to wed cheating Leanne (Jane Danson) in hospital after the tram crash.

Carla is comforted outside church by Maria (Samia Smith).

But Peter discovers the truth about Nick's affair with Leanne - and considers calling off the service.

(c) The Sun

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

Poor Carla.

----------


## tammyy2j

> Carla is comforted outside church by Maria (Samia Smith).


Hello Maria she went off with your hubby and was kinda responsible for his death and now your baby has no daddy but never mind she is your best friend  :Thumbsdown:

----------

alan45 (25-01-2011)

----------


## Perdita

Soapland for  you, enemies one minute, besties the next  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## alan45

> Hello Maria she went off with your hubby and was kinda responsible for his death and now your baby has no daddy but never mind she is your best friend








Some more images

----------


## parkerman

From today's Daily Mirror:

'A good soap marriage needs a dark secret, a screaming row and floods of tears and Peter Barlow's wedding blessing with new bride Leanne has the lot.

The couple wed in December after the 50th anniversary tram smash which left Peter fighting for his life.

The latest twist, set to hit screens around Valentine's Day, will expose Leanne's affair with Nick Tilsley - and Peter's plan for bloody revenge.

A source revealed: "Leanne (Jane Danson) thinks her fling with Nick is a total secret, and slips into a wedding dress for a romantic ceremony.

"But, Peter knows all about their affair, and has planned the blessing as the perfect platform for his revenge.

"The ceremony turns nasty when Peter attacks Nick with an iron bar."

And one guest who takes advantage of the mayhem is distraught Carla (Alison King) whose true feelings for Peter (Chris Gascoyne), become clear when she does her best to sabotage the blessing.'

----------


## tammyy2j

So how before Peter falls into bed with Carla soon no doubt

----------


## alan45

And the ex prossie wore white :Nono:  :Nono:

----------


## Siobhan

> And the ex prossie wore white



It is not really white Alan.. as a woman we can spot the difference... anyway, does it really make a difference???

----------

alan45 (26-01-2011)

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

Not keen on the figure-hugging dress.  Shows how skinny she is!

----------


## alan45

A hungover Peter Barlow (Chris Gascoyne) wakes up at Carla Connor's (Alison King), where he sought refuge after hitting the bottle...



As Leanne Barlow (Jane Danson) questions Peter about why she saw him leaving Carla's house he confesses he's been drinking again...



Leanne's speedy forgiveness and her blame of Nick for encouraging Peter arouse his own suspicions about her relationship with Nick...

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street star Kate Ford has admitted that she sympathised with her character Tracy Barlow while filming the superbitch's latest storyline.

Next week's episodes of the ITV1 soap see Tracy face a huge dilemma when she discovers that her stepbrother Peter has been betrayed by partner Leanne.

After overhearing Leanne and Carla arguing over Leanne's affair with Nick, Tracy is left to consider whether she should tell Peter everything or shield him from the truth.

Speaking to All About Soap about Tracy's new plotline, Ford explained: "For once, she's not delighted about hearing a bit of juicy gossip! She's in a really difficult situation as she does genuinely love Peter. She's furious with Leanne for doing that to him."

She continued: "Tracy's never been afraid of causing an upset, so she won't hesitate to tell him if she thinks it's the right thing to do. However she is very fond of Peter and doesn't want to see him get hurt.

"She enjoys a good scandal but she's got no real motive here to cause trouble. She's actually in an extremely tricky position."

Earlier this month, reports suggested that a massive showdown will take place at Peter and Leanne's wedding blessing as events reach a climax.

DS

----------


## Perdita

Jane Danson has promised that next week's Coronation Street episodes feature "stunning" scenes.

The actress's character Leanne Barlow will be at the forefront of the ITV1 soap in the coming days after her husband Peter learns that she cheated on him with Nick Tilsley last year.

Following his discovery, Peter decides to bide his time - determined to get even with Leanne on the day of their wedding blessing.

Speaking on Lorraine today, Danson commented: "The twist is that they are already married, so what happens next? They can't stop the wedding because they are actually married. 

"All I'll say about next week's episodes is that Monday is the blessing, with some fantastic work from Chris Gascoyne who plays Peter - he's got some amazing scenes on Monday.

"As the week pans out, there is a massive twist at the end and I hope the viewers stick with it because it's absolutely stunning - it's an absolutely brilliant story. Will they or won't they stay together? I'm not going to tell you!"

The star also admitted that she is glad to see things spiralling out of control for Leanne following her recent success in keeping the truth from Peter.

Danson said: "She deserves her comeuppance. It's about time."

DS

----------


## walsh2509

So wee Simon loves Leanne totally dotes on her , shes his mummy - enter Tracyluv Simon what do you think of Leanne , well shes ok I suppose she going to be my mum. So going for totally loving her and that is one of the main reason peter is got with her, now the story needs a reason for Tracyluv to spill the beans, wee Simon is matter now shes ok I suppose I have to like her shes going to be my mum.

 Dear lord, can't the scriptwriters come up with better, Emmerdale , Carl and his mrs , he's cheating on her she finds out about it and invites the mistress to be a bridesmaid and at the DO YOU TAKE .. NO you cheating rat ...  Now a mirror of that in Corrie.

----------


## alan45

The wedding Video

----------

tammyy2j (13-02-2011)

----------


## alan45

This is no exception to the soap rule that a wedding will not go off without some hitch or other. Peter knows about Leanne and Nick's affair and last night, was stone faced and angry. Seething. And only Tracy knows. I thought Tracy was going to tell him gleefully but as it worked out, Peter saw the e-ticket to Italy and started to work it out on his own. He then dragged it out of Tracy. 

And so the revenge began. He got all the conspirators at one pub table and told them he wanted to bury the hatchet (in Nick's back, from the looks of his face afterwards). As Tony Stewart of the Mirror says here, Peter is going to publically humiliate Leanne at the blessing on Monday. Jane Danson has said that Leanne's wedding day isn't going to be the one she dreamed about. 

Will they split up for good? Will they manage to stay together and work things out? Personally, I hope they do manage to stay together, for Simon's sake to start with. They really do love each other though trust has blown apart now. Leanne learned a hard lesson when she nearly lost Peter. She realized where her priorities and her heart lie but it'll be a long time before Peter believes that. It would be nice to see at least one marraige survive a crisis like this but it's understandable if it doesn't because most of them fall apart for far less. If it were real life, I'd probably tell Peter to ditch Leanne too. How could he trust her again? Simon will be ok in the long run and you can't stay together just for the children if you're going to be miserable.

----------

Perdita (12-02-2011)

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street star Chris Gascoyne has confessed that he would like to see his character settle down for good.

The actor, who plays Peter Barlow in the ITV1 soap, said that he'd like to see his character work through his current relationship problems with wife Leanne (Jane Danson).

"I really like them as a couple - it'd be nice to see them stay together and work it out, instead of moving from one partner to the next," he told TV Times.

"They've got similar flaws. They both need somebody to love and they need to be loved. I think their story is just the beginning. If they get over this, they could make it work. Definitely."

Speaking of filming Peter and Leanne's upcoming wedding blessing, he added: "Soap weddings are quite intense and they take a long time to film. I had pages of dialogue, so my concern was remembering all my lines and getting the emotions just right."


DS

----------

alan45 (12-02-2011)

----------


## alan45

He's been married three times and has a reputation for being a ladies' man in Weatherfield, so it's no surprise why Chris Gascoyne wants his Coronation Street alter-ego Peter Barlow to be tamed.

And he's hoping that fiancee Leanne Battersby (Jane Danson), who he plans to marry on Valentine's Day, will be the woman to do so.

"I really like them as a couple - it'd be nice to see them stay together and work it out, instead of moving from one partner to the next," he told TV Times.

Peter's former wives include Jessica in 1990, before bigamously tying the knot with bubbly barmaid Shelley Unwin while being secretly married to florist Lucy Richards.

Chris hopes it'll be a happy-ever-after for the couple this time around, despite the fact that both have cheated on their other halves.

"They've got similar flaws. They both need somebody to love and they need to be loved. I think their story is just the beginning," he said.

"If they get over this, they could make it work. Definitely."

Filming the ceremony, which will be shown on screens on Valentine's Day (February 14), was tedious.

"Soap weddings are quite intense and they take a long time to film," recalled Chris.

"A lot of people don't say much, so they spend days sitting around, and then learn lines or read books during breaks in filming. I had pages of dialogue, so my concern was remembering all my lines and getting the emotions just right."

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> Coronation Street star Chris Gascoyne has confessed that he would like to see his character settle down for good.
> 
> The actor, who plays Peter Barlow in the ITV1 soap, said that he'd like to see his character work through his current relationship problems with wife Leanne (Jane Danson).
> 
> "I really like them as a couple - it'd be nice to see them stay together and work it out, instead of moving from one partner to the next," he told TV Times.
> 
> "They've got similar flaws. They both need somebody to love and they need to be loved. I think their story is just the beginning. If they get over this, they could make it work. Definitely."
> 
> Speaking of filming Peter and Leanne's upcoming wedding blessing, he added: "Soap weddings are quite intense and they take a long time to film. I had pages of dialogue, so my concern was remembering all my lines and getting the emotions just right."
> ...


I think it might work out after the blessing, although that itself doesn't look like it will go well.  Getting so bored of weddings ( blessing in this case ) going wrong!  Be a shock to have nothing go wrong at one.

----------


## tammyy2j

I hope Peter forgives her and gets her to stay

----------


## alan45

CRAZED Peter Barlow holds down Corrie love rat Nick Tilsley with one of his crutches in a terrifying clash.
Peter (Chris Gascoyne) hits out after finding out that wife Leanne (Jane Danson) has been carrying on with Nick, He ambushes him in the ruins of the Joinery.

Panicking Nick (Ben Price) whimpers: "What are you going to do me?" Peter, who also wields a crowbar, replies: "I'm going to kill you Nick."

But Nick saved Peter's life in the tram crash, which left him struggling to walk.

Fans will be left wondering if he can go through with it on ITV1 tonight.

(c) The Sun

----------

Dazzle (19-02-2011)

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street star Jane Danson has promised that there will be more "exciting" developments ahead for Leanne and Peter Barlow this year.

The couple are currently enjoying quieter times in Weatherfield following their explosive wedding blessing showdown, which led to them splitting temporarily before later deciding that they could not live without each other.

However, speaking in an interview with This Morning today, Danson hinted that the pair's relationship is likely to come back to the forefront of the soap in the summer.

The actress explained: "I've not received the scripts but I know what's in store in the coming months - in the summer months. It's very exciting and, of course, I can't say anything because it's more than my job's worth!"

Confirming that she was surprised by what the writers have in store, she continued: "I thought now that they're married they'll probably have a baby and do the expected thing. But I think I'm alright to say that it's not that. I would love to tell you [what it is]! Keep watching."

Danson also explained how the couple have managed to stay together despite Peter's alcohol problems and Leanne's recent affair.

She said: "They're both flawed characters. He's got a lot of demons, she's got a lot of demons and they both don't really think about things before they do anything, and that can cause problems further down the line. 

"But they really understand each other and I think over the last couple of years the writers have been really invested in those two characters, so to see them apart for a while and [Leanne] having an affair, I was a bit like, 'Oh no, don't rock the boat!' But it gave us both opportunities to work with different characters and it gives scope for the future. But for the moment, they're very much together."

DS

----------


## alan45

Interview in Daily Mirror

On bringing home the bacon, infidelity, and handing over the remote control..
Busy Jane gets a lot of support from her husband, actor Robert Beck, 40. The couple, who have been together for 12 years and married five, have come up with a system that works for them.
Jane goes out to work while Rob – who has also appeared in Coronation Street – is a stay-at-home dad.
“It’s against the norm of the mum staying at home and the dad going out to work,” she says.
“But Rob doesn’t feel emasculated. For now he is happy to be the main carer for the kids, and he’s a brilliant dad.
“The acting industry dictates to you when you do and don’t work, and at the moment I’m the one with the more regular job. But that could all change if Rob gets a role.”
After being immersed in a storyline hooked around infidelity for the past few months, has Jane given any thought to how she would react if Rob cheated on her?
“Before I filmed this I was like, ‘If anybody cheated on me, that would be it’. But knowing that she was desperate for forgiveness made me think, ‘Why did she do it? Why did she want Peter back?’ In their situation, where a child is involved and she wanted to salvage the relationship, not everything is black and white.
“I hope I never find myself in that situation but in any marriage you have got to keep communicating and growing together.
“I don’t forecast a massively happy marriage for Leanne and Peter. They might be together for a while, but I don’t think it will be without its ups and downs.”
So, from someone who obviously knows some tricks to maintaining a happy relationship, what’s the secret?
“Allowing Rob command of the remote control and letting him watch football has probably been the key!” she laughs.
On being known as a goody-two-shoes, getting led astray and peach schnapps..
After blasting her way on to the cobbles in the form of Leanne Battersby as part of one of Corrie’s rowdiest ever clans, Jane Danson proved right away that she could pull off the chav factor.
Her screeching in the street, cat fights in the gutters and dramatic descent into prostitution and drug abuse made an unforgettable impact.
Now, nearly 14 years after arriving in Weatherfield, the lovely Leanne has settled down, got married and become stepmum to the adorable Simon Barlow.
But unlike her on-screen alter ego, it seems that Jane herself never dabbled in wildchild antics. In fact, she’s worried that people think she is dull.
“I would like to set the record straight,” she declares. “Vicky Entwistle, who plays my stepmum Janice, said in an interview how she adored me but that I was a ‘goody-goody’.
She said she had a proud motherly moment when she got me drunk on peach schnapps after years of trying.
“She made it sound like I’d never had a drink. People must have thought, ‘God, she really is dull – and she drinks peach schnapps!’
“I’m not Mrs Square Pants. We’ve gone down different roads – I have kids and Vicky is more of a party animal!”

On panda eyes, getting thin and hating high definition..
Relaxing is something Jane doesn’t get much time to do.
With two young kids to keep her on her toes and a hectic work schedule, the hard work has been taking its toll.
So much so that fans have expressed their concern that the actress is getting too thin.
“It is upsetting, but I am not trying to be thin and I am not starving myself,” she says. “I have two young children and I’m running around like a lunatic half the time. I’m up very early for filming and I’ve had some pretty big storylines to deal with.”
Indeed she has. In just a matter of months her character Leanne has married recovering alcoholic Peter Barlow at his hospital bedside after he was almost crushed to death in Corrie’s 50th anniversary tram crash, then she rekindled her affair with her ex, Nick Tilsley, got caught out and humiliated on her second wedding day, before finally winning Peter back. Phew!
“The filming schedule has been really gruelling,” says Jane, who has been nominated for Best Actress at the British Soap Awards next month.
“That’s why I look tired and drawn on screen. I look like a panda with these great black circles around my eyes. It’s like I could have been punched in the face!
“The other night I watched Corrie in HD but I saw how tired I looked and I switched it back to the normal channel – I hate it!
“The last time I was this thin was when my son Sam was diagnosed with silent reflux – a painful condition that is similar to heartburn – and I was really stressed out. I was eating but I was running about and the baby weight just dropped off.
“I went back to work after five months and it was hard juggling two kids, but I put on weight when things started to calm down.
“I’m back to eight stone now, and a few people have commented on my size, saying things like, ‘Ooh, she looks a little bit thin’.”
On motherhood, the Corrie baby club and Street pal Kym Marsh’s good news..
Family is obviously a major focus for Jane, 32. While many soap stars get itchy feet after such a long stint in one job, she is happy to stay where she is while the kids – Harry, four, and two-year-old Sam – are still little.
“I have different responsibilities now I’m a mum,” she says.
“I have the children to look after. While they are so young I wouldn’t like to be travelling all over the country, and having a steady and secure role means I get to tuck them into bed almost every night. That means a lot.”
And knowing how precious her own children are, Jane was delighted to hear her friend and co-star Kym Marsh gave birth to a little girl Polly last month, after losing her baby boy Archie when he was born prematurely in 2009.
“I am so relieved everything went well,” she says. “I’ve not been to see Kym yet but given what she’s been through, it’s probably best to let her do a bit of bonding and nesting first. I’m sure little Polly is beautiful.”
And with so many young mums all in one place, Jane reveals how they have set up a ‘going out’ club to ease the demands of juggling motherhood and the Street.
“It’s usually me, Samia Smith, Alison King, Julia Haworth, Jenny Platt and Tina O’Brien. Hopefully we’ll get Kym out later in the year. It’s great to let our hair down.” 


Read more: http://www.mirror.co.uk/celebs/news/...#ixzz1JeYlUOJB

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street character Leanne Barlow will reportedly lose her unborn baby.

The People claims that Leanne, played by Jane Danson, will initially be delighted on discovering that she is finally pregnant with Peter's baby.

However, tragedy strikes when, after a furious row with Peter (Chris Gascoyne), Leanne falls down the stairs and miscarries.

Danson is said to have been moved to tears after reading the script for the storyline, which will allegedly be filmed next week.

She apparently told friends: "It's incredibly sad."

The reports remain unconfirmed by ITV bosses.

Danson recently hinted that Leanne and Peter's relationship will return to the forefront of the soap in the summer.

She won 'Best Dramatic Performance' at last night's British Soap Awards.

 :Sad:

----------


## xcarlyx

i really wish peter and leanne could be happy together after all the nick palava and peter nearly dying  :Sad:

----------

Chloe O'brien (17-05-2011), tammyy2j (18-05-2011)

----------


## Chloe O'brien

I agree let Leanne, Peter  and Simon be happy for a change.

----------

xcarlyx (17-05-2011)

----------


## tammyy2j

Yes it would nice to see them happy for a while but I guess Chris and Jane are two of the best actors on the show so they get the dramatic storylines

----------


## Perdita

Jane Danson has admitted that she wants Coronation Street's Leanne Barlow to have a baby.

The actress told Inside Soap that she hopes Leanne and Peter (Chris Gascoyne) can add to their family, but teased that they can't seem to "confront" the idea.

Danson told the magazine: "Leanne keeps dropping hints, but they haven't really had a heart-to-heart about it yet. They've discussed it with others, but can't seem to confront it."

Leanne is step-mother to Peter's son Simon, a role Danson said that her alter-ego takes very seriously as she grew up without her birth mother.

Danson explained: "She has her own family now. When Simon feels pain, Leanne does too. She's making up for what she didn't have when she was Simon's age."

However, Leanne is soon to be reunited with her real mother, when new Rovers Return manager Stella - played by Michelle Collins - reveals her true identity.

----------


## layla

> Jane Danson has admitted that she wants Coronation Street's Leanne Barlow to have a baby.
> 
> The actress told Inside Soap that she hopes Leanne and Peter (Chris Gascoyne) can add to their family, but teased that they can't seem to "confront" the idea.
> 
> 
> However, Leanne is soon to be reunited with her real mother, when new Rovers Return manager Stella - played by Michelle Collins - reveals her true identity.


 It would be nice to see Leanne with a baby of her own. She is a good Mother to Simon.A baby would make their family complete. :Thumbsup: 

It will be interesting to see how this long lost Mother story unfolds. :Ponder:

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street star Jane Danson has predicted that her character Leanne Barlow will have to fight to keep her marriage on track in the coming weeks.

Leanne will soon be left concerned over her husband Peter's connection to Carla Connor (Alison King) when he finds himself drawn back into the businesswoman's personal problems in the aftermath of her rape ordeal with Frank Foster.

Danson told All About Soap: "[Leanne is] concerned for Carla, as any woman would be - but to be honest, she's more worried about the relationship between Carla and Peter at the moment."

After being reported to the police for sexual assault, Frank causes trouble by telling Leanne the truth about how Carla was behind the wheel in the recent car crash which hurt Stella - and how Peter (Chris Gascoyne) knows all about it.

Danson continued: "She's furious, but she isn't surprised. She demands answers from both of them, but she doesn't get very far. Before she can decide if she's going to keep Carla's secret or not, though, Carla takes an overdose - and Leanne and Peter race to the flat to find her unconscious.

"Leanne tells Peter he has to let the experts look after Carla, though time can only tell if he will. Leanne's prepared to fight for her husband, but they've got a long way to go before things are perfect."

Carla's dark new Coronation Street storyline begins on Monday at 7.30pm on ITV1.

----------


## Perdita

BOOZY Corrie bookie Peter Barlow looks in low spirits as he slumps against an off-licence window clutching a bottle of vodka. 

Alcoholic Peter (Chris Gascoyne) falls off the wagon next month as the rape of pal Carla Connor (Alison King) starts to affect his marriage to loyal wife Leanne (Jane Danson).

A source said: "When things go wrong at home, he can't help turning to drink again."


http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage...its-a-low.html

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street star Chris Gascoyne has revealed that the soap's bosses are planning to "delve deeper" into the troubles of his character Peter Barlow.

The Weatherfield bookie has a long-standing alcohol problem and his struggle to stay on the wagon is expected to be revisited in the coming weeks.

Gascoyne told Inside Soap's Yearbook 2012: "I'm just about to film an episode where Peter is going to appear in every scene, which is brilliant to do. It will explain a lot about the man's internal workings, and viewers will get to see him participating in his regular Alcoholics Anonymous meetings, which we've actually never properly seen on screen.

"We're going to delve deeper into it and see him with his sponsor. It's really great stuff."

Yesterday, tabloid reports suggested that Peter will betray wife Leanne by spending the night with Carla Connor in upcoming episodes.

Pondering the possibility, Gascoyne admitted: "I think it'll probably go down that route in the end, and there could be a lot more sneaking around.

"The interesting thing would be to see what happens when the excitement died down between Peter and Carla and they'd be settling down to everyday life - taking Simon to school and going to work. I'm not sure how they'd both deal with that."

Gascoyne was recently spotted filming scenes which see Peter desperately clutching a bottle of vodka outside an off-licence.

----------


## LizzyBizzy

Forgetting the Carla element, I'm kind of pleased [though that isn't really the word I mean] that Peter's going to be shown relapsing. Not in a nasty way, more in a realistic portrayal of addiction. The few alcolohics I've known have struggled much more than Peter appeas to be.

----------


## Perdita

It's been on the cards for a few months now, and finally Carla Connor and Peter Barlow get it together. 

As these pictures show, the Coronation Street characters look very much in love as they spend time together in Manchester. 

However, like most romances in soapland, the course of true love will not run smoothly as Peter is still married to his wife, Leanne. 

The relationship has been bubbling under for months as Carla has slowly grown to love ex-alcoholic Peter. 

They became close after he helped the factory boss come to terms with her own problems with alcohol.

And it was Peter (Chris Gascoyne, 43) who to Carla's aid when she was raped by twisted businessman Frank Foster.

Throughout, Peter had been unaware that Carla had fallen for him.   :Confused:   She already told him that she loves him

However as we head towards Christmas Peter will realise that sheâs the one he really loves.
According to a report, they enjoy a night of passion and the bookmaker even goes so far as to tell Carla he will leave Leanne for her. 

A Corrie insider told the Daily Star: 'Peter tries to tell Leanne that their marriage is over but fails to tell her about his night with Carla.

'Leanne vows to do everything to save her marriage and Peter backs down. But it doesnât stop him from seeing Carla and the pair embark on a passionate affair.    :Sad: 

'Carla is happy to have him whenever she can and doesnât care that itâs behind the back of her friend. Itâs going to be a very complicated time for Peter Barlow.' 


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz...#ixzz1czp3OPrV

----------

Glen1 (07-11-2011)

----------


## tammyy2j

Leanne is better for Simon I really cant see Carla as a mother

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street's producer Phil Collinson has hinted at what fans can expect from two tales of heartbreak ahead on the cobbles.

Weatherfield bookie Peter Barlow (Chris Gascoyne) has been tipped to put his family life with wife Leanne (Jane Danson) in jeopardy in the coming weeks by embarking on an affair with Carla Connor (Alison King), while Karl Munro's relationship with Stella Price is also expected to come under strain in the New Year.

Speaking of Peter and Carla's future, Collinson told Inside Soap: "It's been a long story and I think we owe it to the audience to see them together. I genuinely don't know where that story is going, but they're two damaged people and it definitely isn't going to be an easy journey.

"Peter's caught between two women who offer him very different things - Carla's exciting and different and new, while Leanne is safe and familiar - and in every single way she's the best thing that's ever happened to him.

"Peter is brilliantly complicated and is never going to take the easy option, so there's certainly heartbreak in store for Leanne and Simon."  * I hope they don't split up, lets see a couple overcome their problems for a change * 



Collinson also said that the problems ahead for Karl (John Michie) and Stella (Michelle Collins) will be a big plot for early 2012.

"Karl has a number of secrets that Stella has missed, and the start of 2012 is going to be tough," he explained. "Karl may turn to someone else as he sets off on a dark journey which threatens his and Stella's future. It's a big storyline."

* Maybe they will leave the cobbles once Karl has got them into big financial difficulties, we can only hope *

----------


## parkerman

Peter could always marry both of them; it would be nothing new for him....

----------

alan45 (22-11-2011)

----------


## tammyy2j

> Coronation Street's producer Phil Collinson has hinted at what fans can expect from two tales of heartbreak ahead on the cobbles.
> 
> Weatherfield bookie Peter Barlow (Chris Gascoyne) has been tipped to put his family life with wife Leanne (Jane Danson) in jeopardy in the coming weeks by embarking on an affair with Carla Connor (Alison King), while Karl Munro's relationship with Stella Price is also expected to come under strain in the New Year.
> 
> Speaking of Peter and Carla's future, Collinson told Inside Soap: "It's been a long story and I think we owe it to the audience to see them together. I genuinely don't know where that story is going, but they're two damaged people and it definitely isn't going to be an easy journey.
> 
> "Peter's caught between two women who offer him very different things - Carla's exciting and different and new, while Leanne is safe and familiar - and in every single way she's the best thing that's ever happened to him.
> 
> "Peter is brilliantly complicated and is never going to take the easy option, so there's certainly heartbreak in store for Leanne and Simon."  * I hope they don't split up, lets see a couple overcome their problems for a change * 
> ...


Please dont have Karl turn to Leanne  :Thumbsdown:

----------


## Perdita

> Please dont have Karl turn to Leanne


 :EEK!:  noooooooooooooo

----------


## ellie2

"Collinson also said that the problems ahead for Karl (John Michie) and Stella (Michelle Collins) will be a big plot for early 2012."

Do we really care about Karl and Stella?

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street star Chris Gascoyne has revealed that his character Peter Barlow will be pushed to the edge as he is haunted by the memories of Weatherfield's tram crash disaster.

Fans already know that there are troubles ahead for Peter and it has now been confirmed that the upcoming first anniversary of the crash drives him to a desperate state.

Peter was in The Joinery bar when it was destroyed in the incident last December. Ashley Peacock (Steven Arnold) later died while trying to save the bookmaker.

Gascoyne told Soaplife of the new storyline: "Every time that night's mentioned, it brings up feelings that he really doesn't want to surface. He's never confronted what happened that night. The anniversary pushes him to an all-time low."

Peter's turmoil begins when Emily Bishop (Eileen Derbyshire) asks him to make a speech at a memorial service which is being planned to mark the anniversary.

"The thought of it absolutely terrifies him," Gascoyne continued. "He's spent the whole of the past year trying not to think about it. On the one hand, it makes him very grateful he's alive, but on the other it makes him feel guilty. 

"Guilty that Ashley died and he didn't. Guilty he's not moved on - that the crash hasn't changed him into a better person."


The storyline is expected to lead to Peter turning to alcohol again and embarking on an affair with Carla Connor (Alison King), as previously reported.

Gascoyne said: "He's slowly realising his feelings for Carla and obviously he's tempted by drink during this period. Alcohol might weaken his resolve."

----------


## alan45

> "collinson also said that the problems ahead for karl (john michie) and stella (michelle collins) will be a big plot for early 2012."
> 
> do we really care about karl and stella?


nope

----------


## Perdita

An affair has been brewing for months, but Peter Barlow and Carla Connor finally make a commitment to one another this fortnight.

The anniversary of the tram crash brings back appalling memories for survivor Peter, but bad news just keeps on coming. First, the fella discovers that his Alcoholics Anonymous sponsor, Jonno, is seriously ill in hospital â then wife Leanneâs fertility test results reveal that she canât conceive naturally.

Just as heâs already tempted to hit the bottle, he finds out Jonno has died â but itâs the pressure of making a speech at the tram crash commemoration that pushes him over the edge, and right into Carlaâs arms.


*  Guess Carla will be pregnant before Leanne can say IVF *

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street star Jane Danson has hinted that there could be a future for her character Leanne Barlow's marriage even if she discovers her husband Peter's upcoming affair.

Peter is expected to embark on a secret relationship with Carla Connor (Alison King) as his personal problems escalate in a forthcoming storyline.

However, Leanne has her own history of infidelity as she cheated on Peter with Nick Tilsley (Ben Price) late last year.

Asked whether Leanne could ever forgive Peter if she discovered the truth, Danson told TV Times: "I don't think she could not forgive him, because she's done the same thing. I'm assuming there'll be lots of rows and tears - again - if she finds out what's going on."

She continued: "Personally, I like them as a couple, even though they've not had many happy times. But I do think that to make any future happy times believable, they have to be apart for a considerable amount of time."

Meanwhile, Chris Gascoyne - who plays Peter - explained why his character finds himself drawn to Carla. The pair have often had heart-to-hearts due to their experiences with alcoholism.

"I think he's attracted to her, and I think there's a co-dependency there, whether they're drinking or not," Gascoyne said. "They understand each other perhaps on a different level that Peter and Leanne understand each other."

Coronation Street continues on Thursday night at 8pm on ITV1.

----------


## contradiction

Why do they say they owe it to the audience to see Peter and Carla together?? I don't want them together, and I don't know any Corrie fan who does. Why can't they just have a couple who have problems but then work things out and stay faithful to one another??

----------

Dazzle (01-12-2011), parkerman (01-12-2011), tammyy2j (01-12-2011)

----------


## Chloe O'brien

WTF is wrong with Corrie do they want to send themselves in to a mini EE where they have everyone jumping into bed with any Tom, Dick or Harry.  Leanne and Peter are perfect together they've both come throught tough times in their lives and survived and Leanne adores Simon. Why break up a happy relationship in the name of viewers votes.  If they do split them up and Peter goes with Carla how long will it be before she drops her draws for someone else and gets fed up with Peter.

----------

Dazzle (01-12-2011)

----------


## Siobhan

I will give it 4 months and she will be with someone else..

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street star Alison King has admitted that her character Carla Connor will feel "selfish" as she embarks on an affair with Peter Barlow in an upcoming storyline.

Carla is left thrilled in the coming days when Peter (Chris Gascoyne) confesses his true feelings for her and vows to leave wife Leanne (Jane Danson). However, he later gets cold feet and is unable to go through with the split - meaning that his relationship with Carla must remain a secret.

King told Inside Soap: "She tells him not to say these things to her unless he means them - but Peter is adamant. This is Carla's dream come true, and she finally gives in. He stays the night, though they don't actually sleep together.

"Carla's scared of the consequences, but she loves Peter and he's finally telling her everything she's wanted to hear. Not for one moment does she think he won't do as he says."

Discussing what happens when Peter chooses not to leave Leanne, the actress continued: "Carla does start to realise how difficult it would be if the shoe was on the other foot, and she feels selfish. But now that she's had a taste of what she and Peter could have together, she can't go back to not having him at all."

Coronation Street launches the latest storyline twist next Thursday in a special episode focusing on Peter.

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street's Chris Gascoyne has said his character Peter Barlow could be killed off at any time.
The actor has played the troubled alcoholic for 11 years and has seen him through many affairs, dodgy business schemes and even near death when he was hurt in the tram crash earlier this year. Peter is about to begin an affair with Carla Connor and Chris has no idea if his marriage to Leanne will last.
He told the TV Times: "You never know with Peter, do you. This time next year he could easily be dead!
"That's one of the things I really enjoy - finding out how his life is going to unfold."
Chris also revealed he doesn't think Peter and Carla's relationship will last, if Peter left Leanne for her.
He said: "Peter likes the chase. Leanne's become his wife and his little boy's mum, and it's become boring to him.
"I think it would be the same with Carla when reality kicks in and they have to go to work, or Simon is sick in the middle of the night."

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street star Chris Gascoyne has admitted that his character Peter Barlow has not forgiven wife Leanne for her affair.

Leanne (Jane Danson) cheated on Peter with Nick Tilsley (Ben Price) late last year, but she ultimately managed to salvage her relationship with the bookie when they realised that they couldn't live without each other.

However, as previously revealed, more trouble lies ahead for the Barlows' marriage in the coming weeks as alcoholic Peter will soon start drinking again before embarking on a secret relationship of his own with Carla Connor (Alison King).

Gascoyne told Take It Easy of the storyline: "I think he is slowly realising his feelings for Carla. I think falling off the wagon and having a drink gives him a bit of Dutch courage to express his true feelings.

"Leanne and Peter are not getting on too well because Leanne is struggling to get pregnant and has become very short-tempered. Their relationship is getting increasingly strained."

Asked whether Peter has put Leanne's infidelity behind him, the actor replied: "No, I don't think he has. He tries to, and tells Leanne that he has, but somewhere inside him it still hurts. His subsequent actions might even have a touch of revenge about them - not a lot, but it is there within him."

Coronation Street fans will see Peter drawn back to Carla later this week.

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> WTF is wrong with Corrie do they want to send themselves in to a mini EE where they have everyone jumping into bed with any Tom, Dick or Harry.  Leanne and Peter are perfect together they've both come throught tough times in their lives and survived and Leanne adores Simon. Why break up a happy relationship in the name of viewers votes.  If they do split them up and Peter goes with Carla how long will it be before she drops her draws for someone else and gets fed up with Peter.


Peter and Leanne are not happy though.  I think Leanne still has feelings for Nick too.

----------


## contradiction

Peter, being an alcoholic, wants an instant fix so that he can avoid facing his issues (and has swapped his alcoholism for an addiction to Carla). He's a "runner" - he has frequently in the past run away from difficult issues rather than facing up to them, and he's doing it again. Rather than get help for what is presumably Post Traumatic Stress Disorder, he's avoiding dealing with it by getting involved with Carla in what is actually an act of narcissism.

----------


## Katy

why are they doing this! Leanne and Peter should just have been left to stay together. Why cant there be any happy couples left. Its all getting too depressing!

----------


## tammyy2j

> Peter and Leanne are not happy though.  I think Leanne still has feelings for Nick too.


I think she is well over Nick

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> I think she is well over Nick


I'm not so sure.

----------


## alan45

Coronation Street's Leanne Barlow will take time out from the cobbles after her husband Peter confesses his love for Carla Connor, a report has claimed.

Leanne, played by Jane Danson, is left devastated when Peter is forced to come clean in the aftermath of Frank Foster's rape trial, according to the Daily Star.

As previously reported, Peter and Carla's affair will apparently be exposed in court when pictures of the pair kissing - taken by a private investigator working for Frank (Andrew Lancel) - are submitted in court.


Â© ITV


Peter later tells Leanne: "Okay, it's time for the truth. I didn't want you to find out like this, but I love Carla and we want to be together."

Following Peter's confession, Leanne packs her bags and departs in the back of a taxi - even after her stepson Simon (Alex Bain) has tearfully begged her to stay.

Some reports have suggested that Danson will be taking a few months off from Coronation Street as part of the storyline twist.

However, a Coronation Street spokesperson said that the actress is merely taking a two-week holiday.

Danson recently said that she hoped Peter and Leanne would find happiness, adding: "I do think that to make any future happy times believable, they have to be apart for a considerable amount of time."

----------

Dazzle (02-01-2012)

----------


## tammyy2j

Poor Simon he will hurt the most in this

----------


## Chloe O'brien

Peter is such a swine.  I'm really pi$$ed of at the writers for splitting him and Leanne up over Carla. Poor Leanne and Simon.

----------


## alan45

There's a story in today's Daily Star that says Jane Danson, who plays Leanne Barlow, will take a break from Coronation Street in 2012.

The paper says that "Bosses were forced to write Jane out of the soap after she begged for a few months off work."  And on-screen, Leanne will leave Weatherfield after husband Peter admits he’s in love with his Carla.

Peter finally confesses: “OK, it’s time for the truth. I didn’t want you to find out like this but I love Carla and we want to be together.” Leanne flies at him with her fists before breaking down in tears. Then she decides to pack her bags and go.

Little Simon is in tears and begs her not to leave. But she tells him her mind is made up and heads off from Weatherfield in a cab.

And the Star goes on to say that Jane will return to the soap: "Bosses have assured fans that Leanne will come back later next year."

HOWEVER - none of the above is true. The Chief Publicity Officer for Coronation Street tells us that the story in Digital Shi*e  is "Total Nonsense" and that Jane is NOT leaving Coronation Street - she's simply taking a two week holiday.  DS, eh?

----------

Glen1 (31-12-2011), tammyy2j (18-01-2012)

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> Peter is such a swine.  I'm really pi$$ed of at the writers for splitting him and Leanne up over Carla. Poor Leanne and Simon.


Leanne can always run to Nick!  :Big Grin:   She's not that different to Peter.

----------


## Chloe O'brien

Leanne only loves Peter and Simon she would never go back to Nick.

----------

tammyy2j (18-01-2012)

----------


## alan45

PETER BARLOW's affair will be revealed during factory boss Frank Foster's trial.
Devastated wife Leanne looks on weeping as Peter has to admit under oath that he has been bedding fellow alcoholic Carla Connor.

Producers have brought forward the court case to keep the drama at a peak following Becky's exit next week.

Frank's defence produce snaps of Peter (Chris Gascoyne) kissing Carla (Alison King) and claim she used the rape to gain sympathy from him and make him leave Leanne.

Andrew Lancel said he had not shied away from playing rapist Frank because it was such a gritty, complex role.

He said: "Frank is a complicated character and it was a great role to get because it is such an important subject matter. Frank doesn't believe he is a rapist because he doesn't fit the mould.

"The storyline has been integral in raising awareness of rape and from that point of view if you can achieve something like that from playing a role then that is something to be proud of.

"Fans have been very supportive. I think fans of The Bill still see me as DI Neil Manson and that help

----------


## alan45

Coronation Street star Chris Gascoyne has promised that there are "unexpected" developments ahead as his character Peter Barlow faces a choice between wife Leanne and lover Carla.

Peter and Carla's affair is exposed next week when pictures of the pair kissing are handed to Leanne (Jane Danson) at Frank Foster's rape trial.

In the aftermath of the revelation, Leanne has a long heart-to-heart with Peter and eventually admits that she might be willing to stay with him - as he forgave her own affair with Nick Tilsley (Ben Price) last year.

Leanne's words leave Peter to make a decision over whether he wants to fight for her, or pledge his future to Carla (Alison King) instead.


Gascoyne told Inside Soap: "There's an awful lot of talking to be done. Peter and Leanne have a dark night of the soul, where everything comes out in the open - and Peter is left with a huge decision to make in the end.

"It's not what you might predict, though - there's a twist in those scenes that's quite unexpected. I think they're very well-written."

Gascoyne also confessed that Peter might be tempted to take revenge on Carla's behalf if Frank (Andrew Lancel) is found not guilty at his trial.

"I reckon he'd want to kill Frank," he confirmed. "And you'd never know with Peter. He might have a moment of madness - especially if he's been at the bottle again."

Coronation Street continues on Thursday at 8.30pm on ITV1.

----------

tammyy2j (24-01-2012)

----------


## tammyy2j

He should stick with Leanne

----------


## Katy

he really should i really dont want Corrie to break up Peter and Leanne its so unfair!

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street star Jane Danson has tipped her character Leanne Barlow to bounce back from her upcoming troubles.

Leanne's world is about to be ripped apart as she discovers her husband Peter's (Chris Gascoyne) affair with Carla Connor (Alison King) in dramatic scenes at Frank Foster's rape trial.

Danson told The People that she is excited over the latest heartbreak faced by her alter ego.

"She has had a dramatic couple of years but I'm not complaining," the actress explained. "The writers have come up with some amazing stuff and I trust them completely.

"It will be interesting to see what she does and how she copes with the situation with [Peter's son] Simon. She is a survivor, though, so whatever happens, she'll get through it."

Asked whether Leanne could forgive Peter, Danson replied: "Some people may think she should, but I don't think she can - even though she cheated on Peter with Nick.

"But it may not matter as Peter also has to make a choice between her and Carla. The affair has hurt Leanne incredibly and for it to be exposed so publicly is awful. There are lots of different twists to come in the next few weeks."

Coronation Street continues tonight at 7.30pm and 8.30pm on ITV1.

----------

tammyy2j (15-02-2012)

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street star Bill Roache has admitted that he is keen to see more turmoil for the Barlow clan.

The actor's character Ken recently kicked adoptive daughter Tracy (Kate Ford) out of the family home after Becky McDonald's revenge saw the schemer's true colours revealed.

Meanwhile, more drama is expected to play out over the coming days as Ken's son Peter (Chris Gascoyne) deals with the consequences of his affair with Carla Connor being exposed.

Roache told Loose Women today: "Long may it reign! Dysfunctionality is the order of the day! I'm not responsible for Tracy's genes - that's Deirdre and Ray Langton. But I'm afraid for Peter's genes, I am!

"Peter, going way back, he's a bigamist, an alcoholic, an adulterer. You name it, he's done it."

Discussing Tracy, he continued: "She is a one - and a half! And that will carry on. She is unbelievable, really, what she does. Deirdre certainly feels for her, and Ken does occasionally. When she got married, Ken thought it was all going to be lovely, but then he discovered what she'd done. It's great stories."

The 79-year-old, who has been with Coronation Street since episode one in 1960, added that he wants to be part of the drama on the cobbles for some time to come.

He explained: "People say, 'When are you going to retire?' I say, 'It's not an option'. While they want me and while I can do it, I will carry on."

----------


## Lainie

i hope peter and carla leave and leanne keeps simon

----------


## walsh2509

I thought Frank would get away with it , Frank gets off with it but he must get his sometime .. sally next for the Frank treatment ? I really do hope so shes another that her comeuppance.   As for greeting face leanne she can take Freddie Parrot Face Davie's kid with her ..

----------


## tammyy2j

I hope Leanne returns soon and fights for custody of Simon

----------


## alan45

Coronation Street star Jane Danson has promised that there are dramatic scenes on the way when her character Leanne Barlow returns to Weatherfield.

Leanne fled from the area earlier this month after finding out that husband Peter (Chris Gascoyne) had been cheating on her with Carla Connor (Alison King).

Viewers will see Leanne arrive back later this month, hoping to pick up some of her belongings. However, when her stepson Simon falsely claims that Carla has been hitting him, Leanne feels compelled to stick around on the cobbles - and has an angry showdown with the troubled businesswoman.

Danson told All About Soap: "Leanne finds Carla at the factory and basically knocks seven bells out of her. The old Leanne comes out now and then - she's just protecting someone who she loves very much. She thinks if you can't settle it with words, then you settle it with your fists.

"She knows that children embellish things, but it's music to her ears, really. It's an awful thing to accuse someone of, and she sees it as a great way to prove that Carla isn't right for Peter. It's the perfect revenge for what Carla's done to her family. She definitely doesn't apologise after she discovers Simon was lying."

The actress added that Leanne still wants to take Simon away from Peter even after Carla's innocence has been revealed.

"Whether that's just away from them or out of Weatherfield, I don't know," she said. "Either way, she's decided that Peter and Carla are going to have a fight on their hands over Simon.

"She can see that whatever happens between her and Peter, Simon is just a little boy who's caught in the middle and really needs looking after."

Coronation Street airs Leanne's comeback episode on Friday, February 24 at 8.30pm on ITV1.

----------

tammyy2j (15-02-2012)

----------


## alan45

There's some excellent news from this week's Inside Soap magazine about an upcoming custody battle for the Barlows.

Leanne and Peter look set to go head-to-head in the battle for little Simon and it's all going to kick off soon. First, Peter asks Carla to pick up Simon from school where he lashes out at her, kicking and screaming all the way home.  Stella rings Leanne to tell her what's happened and Leanne returns to the cobbles determined to get Simon away from Carla.

Also, Inside Soap reveals that in the coming weeks little Simon tells Leanne that Carla's been hitting him.  My guess is this is just Simon acting out his rage against Carla - but who knows if Carla would have it in her to hit a little kid, especially if she's been drinking and in a rage?

With Leanne gunning for Peter and Carla, the magazine says that a custody battle will be on the cards - and what a court case it could be. Leanne could drag up Peter's alcoholism and bigamy and Peter can drag up Leanne's prostitution and drug taking past. It could be an exciting storyline, with poor little Simon in the middle of it all.

----------

Dazzle (15-02-2012), Glen1 (15-02-2012), tammyy2j (15-02-2012)

----------


## parkerman

> what a court case it could be.


Or, in keeping with Corrie's view of the law, they could just fight out a duel on the Red Rec.

----------


## ellie2

But how could Leanne have any claim on Simon when she is not his real mother? Oh sorry forgot this is Corrie where they let a convicted murderer go free, so anything is possible.

----------


## tammyy2j

> But how could Leanne have any claim on Simon when she is not his real mother? Oh sorry forgot this is Corrie where they let a convicted murderer go free, so anything is possible.


Didnt Leanne legally adopt Simon at some stage?

----------


## Dazzle

> Didnt Leanne legally adopt Simon at some stage?


I don't remember that happening, and, if she didn't, then surely there'd be no hope of her winning custody. 

It doesn't make sense  :Searchme:  .

----------


## Perdita

> I don't remember that happening, and, if she didn't, then surely there'd be no hope of her winning custody. 
> 
> It doesn't make sense  .


Simon is her stepson, she has not adopted him.

----------

Dazzle (16-02-2012)

----------


## tammyy2j

Did Peter have some document and did he say to Leanne he wanted to make things official could be around the time they got engaged or something like that?

----------


## lizann

I wanna see feisty Leanne Battersby back and for her to punch Carla  :Stick Out Tongue:  

I dont know how Peter and Tracey have custody of their kids in t,he real world if anyone behaved like them the kids would be in a foster home or foster family

----------


## Chloe O'brien

As much as we would love to see Leanne return to knock 10 bells out of Peter & Carla (sick bunch  :Big Grin: ) I feel for Simon because Leanne has no rights to take custody of him and if the courts start looking in to Peter problems Simon may be taken into care, we don't want that.

----------


## tammyy2j

> As much as we would love to see Leanne return to knock 10 bells out of Peter & Carla (sick bunch ) I feel for Simon because Leanne has no rights to take custody of him and if the courts start looking in to Peter problems Simon may be taken into care, we don't want that.


Wouldnt Simon go his grandparents?

----------


## Glen1

> As much as we would love to see Leanne return to knock 10 bells out of Peter & Carla (sick bunch ) I feel for Simon because Leanne has no rights to take custody of him and if the courts start looking in to Peter problems Simon may be taken into care, we don't want that.


Simon might end up with Ken & Dreary, either way it looks like Peter is going to need  to choose between being with his son or Carla. imo

----------


## tammyy2j

> Simon might end up with Ken & Dreary, either way it looks like Peter is going to need  to choose between being with his son or Carla. imo


I wouldnt be surprised if Peter gave Simon to Leanne so he can have Carla

----------

Glen1 (16-02-2012), lizann (21-02-2012)

----------


## Glen1

> I wouldnt be surprised if Peter gave Simon to Leanne so he can have Carla


Could be Tammy, Peter doesn't seem to be bothered about the effect his affair is having on Simon, not even an ounze of discretion , Peter knowing how Simon would and has reacted to losing Leanne, the past trauma with his real Mother. What a selfish 
jerk you are Peter. Aptly, like brother like sister.

----------

tammyy2j (16-02-2012)

----------


## tammyy2j

Coronation Street star Jane Danson has revealed that she would love the show's bosses to line up a shock baby twist for her character Leanne Barlow.

Leanne and husband Peter (Chris Gascoyne) had been trying for a child before their recent split, but had struggled to conceive.

With Leanne due back on the cobbles later this week, Danson admitted that it would be great to see her secretly carrying Peter's baby.

Danson told Inside Soap: "I think that would be a great storyline! Leanne could just get fat and not tell anybody. It'd be really interesting."

She added: "I'd also like it if they kept Leanne's quest to get in the family way going for a lot longer. In the real world, it can take people many years to have a baby."

Leanne's relationship break-up came as Peter chose Carla Connor (Alison King) over her.

----------


## alan45

Coronation Street's Carla Connor and Leanne Barlow are at the centre of dramatic scenes as their bitter rivalry turns violent in tonight's (February 27) double bill of the soap.

Leanne (Jane Danson) is still intending to collect her things from Peter's flat and make a speedy return to London, but her plans are disrupted when she sees Simon and he insists on spending time with her.

As they catch up, Simon (Alex Bain) wastes little time before telling Leanne how much he dislikes Carla (Alison King) - before falsely claiming that she has been getting drunk and hitting him.

Stunned by what she's hearing, Leanne storms straight round to the factory and flies at wrongly-accused Carla. But how will she feel when she finds out that Simon was lying?


Â© ITV

Coronation Street airs tonight at 7.30pm and 8.30pm on ITV1.

----------


## alan45

Coronation Street's Ken Barlow betrays son Peter by allowing Leanne to see Simon in tonight's (April 13) double bill of the soap.

Ken (Bill Roache) is concerned when he learns that Peter has banned Leanne (Jane Danson) from Simon's life, especially when he sees that the pair have both been left miserable over the decision.

When Peter (Chris Gascoyne) asks his father to pick Simon up from school, Ken can't resist meddling in the situation and invites Leanne round to the Barlow house in secret.

It's clear that Leanne and Simon (Alexander Bain) are thrilled to be spending time together again, so will Ken go a step further by making this a regular arrangement?


Â© ITV

Coronation Street airs tonight at 7.30pm and 8.30pm on ITV1.

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street actress Jane Danson has revealed that filming her recent scenes in the soap were difficult.

Danson stars as Leanne Barlow in the ITV1 soap, whose estranged husband Peter Barlow (Chris Gascoyne)'s son Simon decides to stay with her rather than his father and girlfriend Carla Connor (Alison King).

The actress explained that as parents, all three actors found it stressful to film such a "sad" family break-up.

"It has been so sad. All of us who are involved in that story are parents so we can only empathise with that situation and try to imagine what that must be like," she told the Daily Record.

"That's the only thing you can do and I think it does help that all of us involved in the storyline have kids. It's not just about the fight for a child, it's also about the breakdown of the family unit and what that entails for the child.

"It happens. It's not just something on the telly, it is a real-life situation. Hopefully it's a situation you never find yourself in. I think you would be going out of your mind."

Danson added that while Leanne herself has had affairs, she is less to blame for the situation than Peter.

"Peter and Leanne have both had affairs at different times and that has had repercussions on both their lives. But they never stopped to think what that would do to Simon. I feel they have just passed him from pillar to post a little bit while they sorted it out. They never sat down and said, 'This is the most important person in all this'.

"They were both quite selfish and they both made decisions, which ultimately have caused the break-up of that little family. But neither of them are all bad. Peter, even though he's made those mistakes and is unpredictable and has all these demons, does love him.

"For Leanne, there are elements of her being selfish and getting back at him for Carla, but ultimately she just wants Simon safe and that is her priority. On paper Leanne's nothing to do with him in terms of blood. She's his step-mum but she's been more of a mum to him than Peter's been a father of late."

She added: "Simon's living with Peter and Carla and it is a very unpredictable life - he doesn't know if his dad's going to be sober one minute or drunk the next. In this instance, Leanne is definitely the right person for him to be with. At the same time, there is a sadness that Peter is his dad and he is failing miserably in that role."

Last year, Jane Danson stated that she hoped Leanne and Peter would still have a future even after his affair revelations were discovered.

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street's Jane Danson has outlined her belief that Leanne Battersby and Nick Tilsley suit each other as a couple.

Leanne and Nick, who were last romantically involved in 2010, shock Weatherfield when they officially reunite in an episode screened next Wednesday.

Speaking to Soaplife, Danson explained of Leanne's mindset: "What Nick proposes to her is what it says on the tin: live with me in a nice flat, I'll look after you, love you and make you happy. 

"He's got a good job, he's much more stable than Peter, he's basically everything Peter isn't. So she's looking on it as a totally different life and a fresh start for her and Simon. 

"She's trying to be practical about everything. She does have feelings for Nick, but she's thinking with her head more than anything else."

Danson recently confessed that filming her custody battle for Simon Barlow has been emotionally challenging.

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street's Leanne Barlow decides that it's time to put herself first next week as she reunites with Nick Tilsley.

Leanne makes the surprising move after Nick (Ben Price) bites the bullet and declares his love for her, but the romance twist quickly leads to tension on the cobbles.

Still heartbroken following her split from Nick, feisty Eva (Catherine Tyldesley) feels betrayed by her half-sister. Peter (Chris Gascoyne), meanwhile, is livid that the Bistro boss will be so heavily involved in the life of his son Simon.

Jane Danson, who plays Leanne, recently chatted to Digital Spy about the storyline and what else is ahead for her character.

Why does Leanne decide to reunite with Nick?
"Well, after everything that's happened with Simon and Peter, Leanne is just craving stability and a normal family life - and I think she sees this as an opportunity to get that. Nick has got his business, he's got a secure place to live, and he loves her. 

"On paper, it's all perfect. But the question is whether Leanne is just settling for him, or whether she actually loves him in return. That's going to be the main issue as they move forward."

Were you surprised when you first heard about the reunion, or did you always have a feeling the story would go this way?
"I think the possibility is always there when characters have had history. We've not really seen Leanne and Nick together since the affair, as she got her head down and tried to make a go of things with Peter. But as soon as everything fell apart with Peter, I suppose it was inevitable that Nick would be hovering in the background.

"When Leanne chose Peter, I don't think Nick's feelings went away. When Nick confesses his undying love for Leanne in the episodes coming up, she's the one in control. She's got to decide whether this is best for Simon and whether Nick can provide the continuity and family life that she's craving. In the end, she decides that he can and it would be a good idea!"

Does Leanne feel guilty about the Eva factor?
"I think, true to Leanne's history, she doesn't really feel guilty at all! (Laughs) I love the relationship with Eva. I think in some ways, Leanne sees a bit of herself in Eva. Eva is a bit more high-maintenance, but she's certainly got some of the same qualities - she knows what she wants and if she doesn't get it, she's very unhappy. That's what Leanne was like in days gone by.

"Of course, Leanne and Nick's reunion isn't going to go down well with Eva. The dust is only just settling on Eva and Nick's break-up, and Eva didn't really take it very well in the first place! When she finds out about the reunion, Eva puts two and two together and assumes that Leanne and Nick have been having an affair for some time. It all gets a bit messy."

What does Stella make of it all?
"I think Stella is caught in the middle of the situation. They're both her daughters, but obviously she knows Eva a lot better. She hasn't been there for Leanne and there's a lot that she doesn't know about her. There is a point where Stella says, 'Did you do this on purpose?' Obviously Leanne didn't, because she was genuinely focusing on Simon and wasn't planning this at all.

"Stella's in a bit of a difficult situation, because she doesn't want to rock the boat with Leanne too much, but I think she's probably siding with Eva a little bit more. So Leanne ends up feeling a little bit rejected by everyone. But she just thinks, 'You know what, I am going to be happy and I don't care what anybody else thinks'."

Peter gets quite jealous over Nick and Leanne's reunion. Is that just because of Simon, or is there more to it?
"It's mostly to do with Simon, but I think there's also an element of, 'I don't want you, but nobody else can have you!' The most heartbreaking thing for Peter is that he's seeing his son live with his arch-enemy. It's like a red rag to a bull for Peter. He's quite volatile at the best of times, but this is a step too far for him and he's not happy at all. 

"Once again, there's a massive reaction from Peter in a really public situation. Last time, it was at the wedding when he told everybody about Leanne and Nick's affair. This time, he goes mad at Simon's birthday party and it's all a bit dramatic! 

"But Peter is provoked a little bit, so I think what's really interesting about this story is that you can see it from everybody's point of view. You can totally understand why they all react the way they do, because they just wind each other up so much."

Nick suggests that Leanne should start working at the Bistro, so is there a new job on the cards for her?
"Well, she does work there for a while, but then she says that it's probably better if they don't live in each other's pockets. So Leanne ends up managing the bookies and sorting a few things out there. When Peter departs Weatherfield, Leanne takes that on because she's got an interest in the business. It's half hers, so she's not doing it for any reason other than the money involved!"

Chris Gascoyne has said that there's unfinished business between Leanne and Peter. Are you hoping they'll reunite in the long-term?
"Yeah, definitely. I think we liked them as a couple before they had all their rows and problems. Before the two affairs, all of their problems were very much within the home - revolving around Peter's drinking and the difficulties of being a parent. 

"Once Leanne and Peter started cheating on each other, they lost a lot of trust. But I like to think of them as a bit like Ken and Deirdre - they can't live with each other, but they can't live without each other either. Further down the line, I hope they're destined to be together, but you just never know how it's going to go."

Leanne, Carla and Peter's story stirs up a lot of discussion, especially online! Do you like being part of a story that divides people?
"It's always nice when a story provokes a reaction. I also think this is a domestic situation that a lot of people find themselves in - the fight for a child, or being cheated on. It's not murders or big sensational events, it's more about everyday issues that people experience in real life.

"I think we've been given some great material over the last couple of years. The fact that people have talked about it is always rewarding. You always want to tell a good story, and if that captures people's imaginations, hopefully you're doing a good job!"

With Chris Gascoyne and Alison King both on four-month breaks from Corrie, is it strange not having them around at work?
"Yeah, it is a little bit! It's a bit like having a new job, or it being the first day back at school in a different class, as you get so used to working with certain people. Having said that, I think it will be great and beneficial for our characters to be apart for a while. By the time they come back to the cobbles, hopefully the story will have taken a different direction and it gives us further to go.

"In terms of me still being here, it means that I get to do scenes with people who I might not have worked with before. I'm working with Helen Worth a lot more at the moment, and I've not worked with her probably for about ten years, so that's always nice."

You've been at Corrie on and off since 1997, but the past couple of years have probably been your busiest - and you also won a big Soap Award in 2011! Has it felt like a noticeable change for you at work?
"It has, certainly since the tram crash and everything after that. I think Leanne has grown older and she's at a different stage of her life. Even though I've been lucky enough to be involved in some great storylines in the past, this current one has been the longest-running and the most enjoyable.

"It's lovely to get awards and it's nice to get recognition, because it's something that has never really happened before. But the most important thing is the material and delivering it well. Certainly the last couple of years have been the most challenging for me."

A lot of your Corrie co-stars are on Twitter. Would you ever be tempted to join them?
"It's a bit beyond me, really! I like the idea of it and I think it's lovely that there's so much reaction on there. At the same time, I don't think I'd deal with it if people were a bit nasty! (Laughs) I think sometimes it's best not knowing. If I was reading things about what people liked and disliked about what I was doing, I think I'd become conscious of it. So I'm fascinated by it, but I choose to leave it to the people who know what they're doing!"

Georgia Taylor, who played Toyah Battersby, left Casualty last year. Do you hold out hope that she could return to Corrie one day?
"Always! We're such great friends and always have been. As an actor, I'm sure she's keen to explore other things. But if the opportunity came up and it was the right time, I'd be really hopeful that she would say yes. Hopefully one day - I'd just like Leanne to have somebody around who would be really on her side 100% of the time! From my point of view, it would be fantastic."

According to the papers, the Corrie cast voted you as the best actor in the 50th anniversary live episode. Would you like Corrie to go live again?
"No is the short answer to that! (Laughs) Now that the dust has settled, I've actually recently watched the live episode for the first time in a long time. Being part of it truly was an amazing experience, but because of the special effects and everything that went into it, I'm not sure we'd ever create something as good again. 

"The live episode was incredible and everything went really well, and it was great to have a big story in it. But I feel like it's done now and I don't really have any yearning to do it again - the pressure was immense!"

Is there anything that you'd be really keen to explore next with Leanne?
"Wherever Leanne goes, drama follows her - she's always been one of those characters. I would like to see her a little bit happier for a while, and I'd like to inject some of the fun back into her. 

"Eventually, I think it'd be nice to see if Leanne could get the baby she longs for. It's been a bit of a struggle for her, and I think it'd put a few demons to bed if she had a little baby. But knowing Leanne, that'd probably go wrong as well!"

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street's Jane Danson has outlined her desire for Georgia Taylor to return to the soap.

Speaking to Digital Spy, the Leanne Barlow actress tipped her on-screen sister Taylor to reprise her role as Toyah Battersby.

When asked whether she hopes Taylor will return to Weatherfield, Danson said: "Always! We're such great friends and always have been. 

"As an actor, I'm sure she's keen to explore other things. But if the opportunity came up and it was the right time, I'd be really hopeful that she would say yes. 

"Hopefully one day - I'd just like Leanne to have somebody around who would be really on her side 100% of the time! From my point of view, it would be fantastic."

Georgia Taylor left her Casualty role of Ruth Winters last year and is currently trying to find work.

The 32-year-old has previously declared her interest in "reinventing" Toyah, who made her last Weatherfield appearance in 2003.

----------


## alan45

Jane Danson has said that playing Leanne Battersby on Coronation Street involves putting her vanity aside.

The actress, who made her first appearance as the character in 1997, revealed her attitude in an interview with The Mirror.

When asked whether she minded some of the less glamorous aspects of her role on the show, Danson replied: "I put my vanity to one side when playing Leanne.

"I know that as long as my acting is up to scratch that's all I'm bothered about."

Despite this, the 32-year-old also admitted that she would change her appearance if given the option, saying: "I'd definitely like a change of wardrobe. She has let herself down a little bit - as people keep telling me."

Leanne is currently in the middle of a love triangle between estranged husband Peter Barlow and ex-husband Nick Tilsley.

When asked who she would prefer to end up with, Danson replied: "If it came down to pure love, which I think it should, then she ought to be with Peter.

"He is the love of her life. But I have no idea how it will play out."

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street star Ben Price has admitted that his character Nick Tilsley knows Leanne Barlow does not really love him.

Nick and Leanne made the surprise decision to reunite earlier this week, sparking disapproval from almost everyone around them.

However, speaking on This Morning today (June 29), Price explained that Nick realises Leanne (Jane Danson) is merely on the rebound following her split from husband Peter.

Asked whether the romance is true love from Leanne's perspective, the actor replied: "No, it's not. He knows, though - he does know. I've got a business, I don't drink, I've got my own bistro, I can do a great cappuccino - I'm stability, aren't I?"

He continued: "She's got a child now, and I said, 'Fine, I'll take you, I'll take the child'. [Nick knows] she loves Peter, but that's part of the drama, isn't it?"

Price said that he also believes Peter (Chris Gascoyne) is not over Leanne, despite his new relationship with Carla Connor (Alison King).

He commented: "I think he still loves Leanne. [But] no-one wants to mess with Carla!"

Coronation Street fans will see the story continue in the coming days, building up to Carla and Peter's four-month break from Weatherfield.

----------


## alan45

Coronation Street stalwart Jane Danson has admitted that she is in two minds over her career.

The Leanne Barlow actress, who has been with the serial on-and-off since 2000, said that she will "always" be keen to explore other roles.

When asked by Daybreak presenter Dan Lobb whether she looks beyond the soap, Danson replied: "Yeah, you're always hungry to play other roles, and it is unusual to stay in the same job for a long time.

"But having said that, [with] the storylines and platform that Corrie has given me and my career, now I think, 'Why would I want to be elsewhere?'"

Co-star Chris Gascoyne, speaking before last year's British Soap Awards, called Danson "possibly the best actress" he has worked alongside.

Danson received critical acclaim for her performance in Coronation Street's live episode in December 2010 to mark the show's 50th anniversary.

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street's Nick Tilsley and Leanne Barlow take their reunion a step further in next week's episodes by getting engaged.

Nick proposes to Leanne (Jane Danson) after scheming Kylie Platt and Eva Price team up and get him to pop the question, secretly hoping to split up the pair as they're convinced that Leanne will reject Nick.

When Leanne reacts badly to Nick's proposal as predicted, it seems that Kylie and Eva have got their result. However, they're in for a shock when Leanne later changes her mind and agrees to the wedding - but there are bound to be more twists and turns in the build-up to the big dayâ¦

Digital Spy recently caught up with Ben Price, who plays Nick, to hear his thoughts on what the couple's future might hold.

Do you think Nick and Leanne genuinely love each other, or is it a relationship of convenience?
"I think they do genuinely love each other. You have to remember that they were 15 or 16 when it first started, so it's first love and that's very, very strong. 

"I think what's changed is that life gets more complicated. Leanne has met Peter and become a mother figure to Simon, while Nick was away until three years ago. Because of that, it's now a mixed-up and messed-up situation. If Peter stayed away for good, it would all be a lot easier - but that's not going to happen!"

Is it fair to say that Nick has stronger feelings for Leanne than she does for him?
"Maybe sometimes, but Nick's feelings are also a bit mixed up. Nick loves Leanne, but he also hates Peter! That means that he wants something that used to be Peter's, so it's partly an ownership thing for Nick. He likes to feel that he's top dog and that he's the winner. 

"The dynamic of the relationship at the moment is that Leanne is confused over her feelings for Peter and is wondering whether she's making a mistake, while Nick has got this thing of wanting something back that will hopefully fix his life and make things right. 

"Nick is doing very well - he's got a good business, a good career, and Leanne will complete the picture. So it's not just a one-sided scenario and it's definitely not just black and white.

"What's brilliant for me as an actor is that you can look back at this couple over years and years, and see how they've changed. That's where Corrie works best. When Nick came back, Leanne was there and it was an obvious choice to put them back together and create that conflict with Peter."

Do you think the proposal is coming at the right time?
"Well, Nick and Leanne have had this period where Peter has been away and they've been living a relatively normal life. Nick does think it's the right time, as there are no complications now. He can't anticipate what might happen in the future - he's dealing with the situation there and then. It's a natural step for him.

"It's only later that things are going to become more difficult and more complicated. But at this moment, he's in love and he wants them all to be happy."

Eva is orchestrating the proposal in the hope that Leanne will turn Nick down. Does Nick have any idea that Eva still feels so strongly for him?
"No, I don't think he does! Nick just thinks they get on as friends. Although there was something between them in the past, she's moved on and she's had other boyfriends. Nick has definitely moved on and he sees Eva as a mate. When Eva is giving him 'advice', Nick takes her at face value and it's only later that he sees things a bit differently."

Do you think Nick and Eva could have worked together in different circumstances?
"I do think they were quite well-suited, and I liked them together. Eva is brassy, bold, and a bit of a fighter. I think Nick goes for that - he likes a strong woman. Look at Leanne, she's no pushover! Leanne represents that very strong female influence and Eva definitely has that too."

How do Nick's family react to his engagement?
"Well, Gail hates Leanne! That's the bottom line and she'll tell Nick that every ten seconds. She just can't forget what's happened in the past, and Gail will never think anyone is good enough for Nick anyway. 

"Audrey gets the situation a bit more. She's a bit more open-minded, especially after all the stuff with Lewis. And David is only interested in David, really. David and Nick have a turbulent relationship, but the Platts will always tell you to your face what they think!"

Does Nick also hope to start a family of his own with Leanne?
"Definitely - Nick wants this to work and he wants a long-term life with Leanne. He sees himself with the three kids, the house in the country and the three bars, all called Nick's Bistro!

"That's what Nick wants, but it's not going to happen - it's Coronation Street! It's going to be up, it's going to be down, it's going to be turbulent. The show is about characters pushing for the ideal, and then everything falls around you like a house of cards. That's what makes things exciting, and it should be interesting to see how far Nick will go to make this relationship work."

Will the wedding be a 'will they, won't they?' scenario right up until the big day?
"What do you think? Of course it will! I think that's what the audience want - they want to be kept guessing. Things will obviously happen to upset the apple cart. Even I'm not totally sure how things will turn out yet. For me as an actor there are many twists and turns, and for the audience there are as well. That's what keeps people watching."

The return of Peter will no doubt stir things upâ¦
"I can't say too much, but it's great when Peter comes back. I think it's fantastic for my character to have somebody who he has absolutely no time for! It's essential to have that conflict."

Rumour has it that this wedding storyline will be prominent over Christmas, so are you excited to have a big festive plot?
"'Rumour has it' - I like that! I think anyone's excited to have a story that starts to develop around this period, because it's the biggest time that people are in and watching the show. There are many things happening at Christmas and it's not just a Leanne and Nick thing, but I'm sure it will rear its head at some point over the Christmas episodes."

Are you still enjoying Corrie as much as you did when you first joined?
"I enjoy playing Nick more now, because it's my own history in the role that we look back on now, rather than events that took place before I played the character. So we talk about the tram crash, the feud with Peter, having my bar, and my identity. That's much, much better for me. 

"When you take over a role, you're nervous and you're wanting to get it right. Once you get past that hurdle and people have got used to you playing the character, you just want to push it further and further.

"For example, I can now start to think that I might toughen up Nick slightly and make him a bit harder. All of these things that have happened to Nick over the past couple of years could make him a bit more ruthless, or make him have a bit less time for people. It's exciting as an actor to be able to do that - very exciting."

We've seen Nick be ruthless before, for example when he schemed to get Peter back on the booze. Is that a side of the character you've missed?
"Yeah, I do miss his ruthless side, but I think you're going to see that come back. It's been a very definite decision by me and probably by the writers to explore a softer side to Nick recently. That's because I have to make sense of why he stays on the street, and the reason he stays on the street is that he loves his family. His family is his core, so you've got to see that caring side from Nick - he looks after his mum and he looks after his brother. 

"Hopefully in the next few months, you'll see a slightly more ruthless and harder side to Nick. That's my thinking - these things go in cycles!"

There are lots of rumours flying around at the moment that Kylie is going to cheat on David, and our readers are speculating that it could be with Nick! What are your thoughts?
"Maybe your readers are right, but I can't answer that either way! Who knows? Maybe - there's always a possibility. At the moment I think it's a real caring side that Nick is showing towards Kylie. He wants to look after her and make sure that she and David stay an item - he doesn't want them to throw it all away. Could things ever go further? We'll have to wait and see!"

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

Why oh why is she getting engaged to Nick?  Does she fancy some new jewellery or something?  :Thumbsdown:

----------


## Chloe O'brien

Sorry Nick nothing personal but she doesn't love you. I can't wait for Peter to return Leanne and Peter belong together.  I can see it now Peter and Leanne reunited on Christmas Eve. Chris and Jane have an on-screen chemistry that Chris and Alison never had.

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street's Eva Price will attempt to sabotage the wedding of half-sister Leanne Battersby and ex Nick Tilsley.

Catherine Tyldesley, who plays the jealous Rovers barmaid, has confirmed that Eva spikes Leanne's drink and then on the big day tries to "out-dress the bride".

She told the Daily Star: "Eva is going to make sure things don't go smoothly.

"As soon as I read in the script that Leanne was going to ask Eva to be a bridesmaid I thought, 'Oh Leanne, what are you doing? It's going to be carnage'.

"The hen night is hilarious. Eva basically gets Leanne completely plastered in the hope she won't get up in the morning.

"Not that we get to drink any real alcohol during filming. Eva is supposed to be on the white wine so I am actually drinking apple juice mixed with water."

Tyldesley further revealed: "Eva's bridesmaid's dress is very Strictly Come Dancing. Basically, as soon as she hears she's going to be a bridesmaid she's like, 'I will out-dress the bride'. It's very over-the-top.

"Filming the wedding was great fun. We were shooting it on location and a lot of the cast were there, so everyone got really excited. Bless the director, he was like a headmaster on a school trip, trying to control us." 


Read more: http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/soaps/s3...#ixzz2ECNCjDCe

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street star Ben Price has admitted that his character Nick Tilsley is "testing" fiancÃ©e Leanne Barlow with his plans for a Christmas Day wedding.

Nick and Leanne initially plan to tie the knot while on holiday in Las Vegas with Simon ahead of the festive season, but are forced to postpone the nuptials when Peter Barlow returns to the street unexpectedly and wants to spend time with his son.

As Leanne insists that they can't go ahead with the Vegas ceremony without Simon, Nick is left fearful that she could be having cold feet over their future.

Price told Radio Times: "Nick starts to think that this isn't going to end well. He can see Peter's got his claws in and he can't understand why Leanne is even entertaining this bloke.

"Peter left for four months with another woman, he abandoned his own kid, left her to run his business, then he comes back and she's torn. Nick realises there's something else going on here."

The actor added that Nick is hoping to find out what Leanne's true feelings are when he later arranges plan B - an expensive wedding ceremony for December 25.

Price said: "I think he's trying to kid himself, and also it's emotional blackmail. He books a huge place, he sorts it for Christmas Day and he makes it all work, which is what Nick does, he makes things work. Nick facilitates what Nick wants.

"I don't think Leanne's very happy when she finds out. I think she feels caught on the hop and maybe a bit emotionally blackmailed by Nick. But Peter's playing dirty tricks and maybe Nick thinks that if Leanne loves him, then she shouldn't be that bothered about him booking the wedding. I think Nick's testing her."

Nick and Leanne's wedding will be the biggest storyline in Coronation Street's Christmas Day episode this year, but show bosses are keeping tight-lipped about whether the ceremony actually goes ahead.

Price explained: "I think it will be fun. It's great to have such a big storyline on Christmas Day. It's amazing. It's safe to say it's not going to run smoothly - it's going to be much more of a rocky road than even a rocky road is! It's not just about Leanne and Nick. There are so many other factors involved."

Coronation Street continues on Friday (December 7) at 7.30pm and 8.30pm on ITV1.

Read more: http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/soaps/s3...#ixzz2EHIolNGZ

----------

Glen1 (06-12-2012), sarah c (08-12-2012)

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street's Jane Danson has revealed that Leanne has a moment with ex Peter on her Christmas Eve hen night.

Leanne, who is to marry fiancÃ© Nick Tilsley (Ben Price) on Christmas Day, will question her decision soon after Peter (Chris Gascoyne) returns to Weatherfield next Monday.

Speaking to the Radio Times, Danson teased: "On the hen night, she goes back to being Leanne Battersby. She gets really drunk and behaves the way she would have 15 years ago. 

"Her real feelings come out and she has a moment with Peter where it's a will they/won't they kiss. It leads to big indecision on the wedding day."

Catherine Tyldesley has already confirmed that her jealous alter ego Eva Price, who will be a bridesmaid at the wedding, will spike Leanne's drink at the hen do.

Reflecting on Leanne's indecision, Danson explained: "I think her heart skips a beat a little bit and she hates herself for that but Peter was the love of her life and, even though she's telling herself she's got over it, her heart's saying something else.

"She's in two minds about it. Deep down she's still harbouring this feeling that Peter is the love of her life despite how badly she's been hurt. But she masks that by saying, 'Here he is again messing everything up for me'. There's a bit of resentment there, but deep down she's almost glad." 

Danson added of Leanne's proposed trip to Las Vegas with Nick: "She was all good to go. Peter and Carla were out of the picture, so out of sight out of mind, and everything was sorted. Then Peter and Carla turned up and put a spanner in the works. She is disappointed but it doesn't take her long to say they can't go. She doesn't mull it over. It's an instant decision. I think Peter returning has thrown her off course."

On the big day itself, the actress said: "There's unfinished business and she just has to know. The night before she was drunk, so she needs to hear him say it when she's stone cold sober. I think it's safe to say that she does make it to the church, but everything is not as it seems. 

"There are lots of other factors involved with people who are double crossing Leanne. It's a tangled web that doesn't get untangled until the day of the wedding. It's great." 

Read more: http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/soaps/s3...#ixzz2ETbk8gsj

----------


## alan45

Coronation Street's Leanne Barlow must decide what she wants from her future this Christmas as her wedding day arrives.

Leanne's fiancÃ© Nick Tilsley (Ben Price) has arranged for them to tie the knot in a lavish country house ceremony on December 25, keen to make a commitment to the woman he loves. 

However, when Leanne realises that ex-husband Peter (Chris Gascoyne) may still have feelings for her, she is once again torn between the two men in her life…

Digital Spy recently caught up with Jane Danson, who plays Leanne, to hear all the gossip on Coronation Street's big Christmas storyline.

How do you feel about getting a big Christmas plot?
"It's really exciting. I've often been involved in Christmas episodes but not on this scale, so it's really nice. It's also the climax to a storyline that has been running for a while, so I think it'll be good to tie it up one way or another.

"The episodes are great as there's so much going on. Generally when I'm reading my scripts I can second-guess what's coming next, but these ones really made me gasp out loud. There were elements that I definitely didn't see coming. So I'm really looking forward to seeing it, and it's probably not what the viewers will expect."

How serious are Leanne's doubts over the wedding?
"Well, it's fair to say that Peter being back on the scene has made Leanne wobble a little bit. He's back in her life and they're working together at the bookies. Leanne knows that Peter is a bit of a disaster, but she's still carrying a flame for him. He is a bad boy and he certainly brings chaos, but deep down Leanne is quite chaotic herself. She has matured a little bit over the past couple of years, but Leanne does like the drama and the excitement. 

"Nick is the safer option and of course he's her childhood sweetheart, so there's also a strong history between those two. So you'll see that Leanne is quite torn in the build-up to the wedding."

Does Leanne actually love Nick?
"I do think she loves him very much. Leanne thinks he's a nice guy, she's attracted to him and he makes her laugh. He ticks all the boxes, but her heart is also pining for Peter.

"Leanne does care for Nick a lot and in her own way she does love him, but the minute that Peter is around, her eye is turned a little bit. I think it's a question of whether you can ever truly love someone if another person is on the backburner."

According to reports, on the eve of the ceremony, Peter suggests to Leanne that they should get back together. How does she react to that?
"In some ways, it's music to Leanne's ears. But Peter doesn't actually directly say, 'We should give it another go', as I don't think he knows what he wants himself. I think maybe Leanne misinterprets it slightly or hears what she wants to hear. Peter does admit that they were good together, but he's not really 100% sure himself. 

"So Leanne doesn't know where she stands - her head is all over the place. She's grasping onto something that he might have meant in a different way, plus she is slightly drunk when he says it! I think she's reading way more into it than Peter necessarily means, but at the same time, he has put something out there for her to grasp hold of."

Does Nick have any inkling that Leanne is having doubts?
"I think, deep down, Nick is feeling like second best. But what's really interesting is that we start to see a different side to Nick. You'll see a much tougher side to him in the way that he deals with his feelings. He's usually quite sensitive and just goes with the flow, but in the build-up to Christmas, you'll see him getting a little bit harder, particularly towards Peter. 

"Nick and Peter will come to blows a couple of times, and it's great to see those two having the slanging match rather than Carla and Leanne!"

How does Leanne feel on the morning of the ceremony?
"Well let's put it this way, she gets ready and puts her dress on, so she's halfway there! But there's also a little voice in her head thinking, 'What if I didn't go to this wedding?' It's playing on her mind, but she does get ready for the day ahead."

Is is true that Eva is also trying to cause trouble?
"Yes - in the lead-up to the wedding, Eva has already done a lot of stirring between Peter, Nick and Leanne. In her heart, she wants to be with Nick herself and she thinks that Leanne is trash. She'll do anything in her power to make sure this wedding doesn't happen…"

What can you tell us about Leanne's choice of dress and the venue?
"I think the idea that the production wanted was almost like a winter wonderland theme for the whole day. Everything is really quite graceful, but it's surrounded by all this drama that's going on! Visually, the outfit and the flowers are very serene, glam and Narnia-esque. But it's in the middle of one big mess.

"The wedding scenes were filmed on location at Knowsley Hall, which was absolutely beautiful - there was wonderful scenery and it was a brilliant venue. The design team made lots of fairy lights and dressed it really beautifully. It's very cosy and Christmassy. 

"It's really pretty to look at, but there's a lot of drama to be had amongst all that. Whether Leanne actually makes it down the aisle there is what I can't give away!"

Will it be a white Christmas on Corrie to fit in with that winter wonderland theme?
"I think it's fair to say there's a sprinkling of snow here and there!"

Whatever happens, will the wedding have a big aftermath?
"Definitely - the great thing is that it opens up a few more stories that haven't even been mentioned yet. So it's not just about a wedding - there's lots more going on around it which we're yet to see. It's the start of a few new storylines for lots of the characters involved. The impact the wedding has for other people is quite important."
As Jane, do you have any strong opinions on whether Leanne should be with Peter or Nick?
"Well, I've been really fortunate because I get on so well with both Ben and Chris, and we've all worked closely together for a number of years now. That makes filming together very easy.

"From a character point of view, I don't think Leanne should be with anybody! She's spent so much time bouncing back and forth between Nick and Peter. Having said that, Leanne just wants to love and that is her eternal quest - she wants the life that she didn't have as a child. My personal view is that she should broaden her horizons and start again!"

After so much bickering, do you think Peter, Leanne, Nick and Carla could ever call a truce for Simon's sake?
"Certainly what we're all aware of is that we don't want people to get bored of us. Sometimes there's a danger that these storylines can keep going round and round in circles, but the great thing is that all of these characters have got history. You can abandon it for a while, but they'll always have that history together.

"I think we can go off, explore different things and always return to it at a later date. Hopefully that means coming back to it with new ideas and taking things forward. It's really important to do that, as it keeps us on our toes. We get an opportunity to work with different people and learn new things."

Is it true that there's a glimpse of Leanne's wilder side in the Christmas episodes?
"Yes, what I love is that there's a nod to Leanne's past on her hen night. You'll see her get really drunk - she reverts to the Leanne of old, starts smoking and gets a little bit lairy. That was quite fun because I've not done that for a while! 

"Leanne has become quite sensible in the past couple of years and she's finally matured, but just occasionally, Leanne Battersby comes out. I'd personally fight a bit more for that because it's certainly fun to play and it shows a different side to the character."

Will you watch Corrie on Christmas Day?
"Because we've all worked so hard on it, I'll certainly make time to sit down and watch it. Maybe not at the exact time it's on, but later in the day when the kids are in bed. I'll definitely be watching and I'll be keeping my fingers crossed that it's panned out as I hoped!"

Coronation Street airs Leanne's wedding dramas in an hour-long episode on Christmas Day at 7.30pm on ITV1.

----------


## Perdita

:Embarrassment:

----------


## lizann

wrong leanne and show perdita

----------

Perdita (05-04-2013)

----------


## Perdita

:Embarrassment:

----------


## lizann

any again wrong leanne  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Perdita

oops   :Stick Out Tongue:   sorry, got a bad head cold and vision is impaired  :Sad:

----------


## alan45

more speed less haste  LOL

----------


## Perdita

Jane Danson has revealed that she hopes her character Leanne Battersby stays in the dark about Karl starting the Rovers Return fire.

The actress hopes Karl's deadly secret about the fire doesn't get revealed any time soon as she wants the storyline to run for a long time.

Speaking to All About Soap, Danson said: "I hope the truth doesn't come out for a while as I think it would be so interesting to just let it run and keep everybody on the street in the dark about who started the fire.

"It'd give Karl a chance to do some damage elsewhere."

Danson has previously hinted that her alter ego could be Karl's next victim. Leanne is unnerved next week when Karl (John Michie) threatens her in the street after she tries to persuade her mum, Stella, not to marry him. 

Commenting on Leanne's disapproval over Stella and Karl's relationship, Danson said: "While Stella may be her mum, Leanne's going to make it clear how she feels and if Stella doesn't like it, she can lump it.

"Leanne's always done what she wants, and while it may be the wrong decision, she's a very strong-willed woman."

----------

tammyy2j (26-04-2013)

----------


## tammyy2j

> The actress hopes Karl's deadly secret about the fire doesn't get revealed any time soon as she wants the storyline to run for a long time.


I hope not

----------

Perdita (26-04-2013)

----------


## alan45

Coronation Street fans see Leanne Tilsley's feud with Karl Munro step up a gear this week as she sees the Weatherfield villain's sinister side.

When Leanne voices her disapproval of Karl (John Michie) once too often, he becomes threatening and warns her to back off or she'll regret it. Will Leanne take heed?

We recently caught up with Jane Danson, who plays Leanne, for a two-part interview on the storyline and much more. Read on to find out what she had to say!

Are you enjoying Leanne having an enemy on the street again?
"Yeah, I am! In the past couple of years I've had lots of tears and emotional stuff, so it's nice now to take Leanne back to her roots and have her saying what she thinks. It's really good to have someone to spar with."

Why does Leanne have such a problem with Karl?
"Well, the good continuity with Leanne is that she makes mistakes and expects people to forgive her - and most of the time they do. But when it's somebody else who's done something wrong, she's not as forgiving herself! Obviously Leanne has been in the situation where she's been betrayed in the past, and she's never forgiven Karl for doing the same to Stella when he went off with Sunita.

"Leanne just doesn't warm to Karl at all, and she also knows that Karl has got a sinister side, because he becomes quite threatening towards her. She's aware that he's quite tough, but she also puts on the brave act herself."

This week's episodes see Karl tell Stella that he wants to marry her. How does Leanne react?
"She's not happy with that! Leanne just doesn't think that Stella should be with Karl full stop. She quite liked the fact that Jason really cared about Stella and didn't mess her about. In comparison, she's always seen Karl as a bit of a dead leg, really. 

"Karl just seems to amble along, he's had a gambling problem and he's had an affair. Leanne has also been around someone in her own life who has an addiction problem, and she knows that those situations tend to end in tears. 

"The crux of it is that Leanne just doesn't think Karl is good enough, so the possibility of him marrying Stella is the worst thing that Leanne could hear."

What happens in the scene where Karl threatens Leanne?
"With Leanne being the way she is, she's quite cocky with Karl. Stella leaves her phone in the Bistro, so Leanne says that she'll bring it over. In the meantime, Karl makes his way over and almost snatches it off Leanne. 

"Leanne makes out that she's not frightened of Karl, but he grabs her wrist and is a little bit forceful. Leanne sees that dark side of Karl that she's only ever really heard about before. 

"Karl is quite hard with Leanne, and although she puts on... bravado, you can tell that she's wobbling a little bit. She's seen a glimpse of a nasty side, whereas he puts on a nice front for everybody else."

Does Leanne confide in anybody about this?
"Leanne tells Stella that Karl is a nasty piece of work and was really threatening towards her, but she does it in a way that's quite abrupt. We all know that Leanne has an attitude at times! Leanne argues with Stella about it, so Stella thinks that Leanne is just as bad. Stella says, 'No wonder he spoke to you like that!' Stella sees it as six of one, half a dozen of the other. 

"This causes quite a lot of conflict with Stella. Even though they've built a few bridges, they end up at loggerheads for a while. That's nice, because it opens up that relationship a bit more, too."

When Stella needs a loan for the Rovers rebuild, Leanne will only give up the cash if Stella dumps Karl. Does Leanne feel any guilt about trying to bribe her mum?
"No! (Laughs.) Again, it's a case of turning back the clock a few years and bringing back that Battersby edge to Leanne. She's speaking her mind and she is quite selfish, because she just wants things to go her way. Leanne is doing this with the best of intentions, but she's definitely going about things the wrong way!"

John Michie has said in his recent interviews that he's always wanted to have a storyline with you. Do you feel the same way?
"Yeah, it's really nice. I'm aware of John's previous work and it's fair to say that we respect each other as actors. It's great to have an added edge to Leanne and Karl's scenes now. In the past, there's just been a bit of banter around the coffee table at The Rovers, but these recent scenes have had a bit more weight to them.

"We have a lot of fun on set, but myself and John are both a couple of gigglers, so it can take us a while to get through it. We do get there eventually, though!"

Could this situation tear Leanne and Stella apart after all the progress they've made?
"To be quite honest with you, I really don't know where it's going. I know everybody always says this, but for the first time ever, I really can't second-guess how this is going to go. 

"Maybe Leanne will find something out about Karl, but whatever happens, I'm sure there'll be repercussions for her and Stella. At the moment, Stella is caught between her long-lost daughter and the man that she loves, so I'm sure there'll be more fireworks to come!"

Would you like Leanne to be the one who finds out the whole terrible truth about Karl starting the Rovers fire and killing Sunita?
"In some ways, yes, but I'd also like them to string it out a bit longer! I don't want to Karl to get his comeuppance yet, because if they carry on the story for longer, I'm sure there'll be even more fun and games along the way. I assume that this story might be a seed for something later on, but we're all hoping it's a lot later on!"

As an actress, do you get nervous when your character annoys a killer who's already bumped off one established regular?!
"Yeah, we all have a bit of banter about that! That's the nature of the job, unfortunately - at any given moment, nobody can feel safe. Even after the number of years that I've been here at Corrie, you do get a bit twitchy when a new producer comes in, as you might get the call we all worry about!

"There's always the possibility that you could become the casualty of a storyline, so I might get bumped off - you never know. I've not been told anything as of yet, so I do hope Leanne's safe!"

----------


## alan45

Coronation Street actress Jane Danson caught up us last week to chat about how Leanne Tilsley copes when Karl Munro threatens her.

For Jane's thoughts on the Leanne and Karl storyline, check out the first part of the interview above if you haven't already.

Here, we present some bonus Soap Scoop snippets from Jane on Peter, Carla, Nick, Kylie and more!

Are you excited about the ongoing Nick and Kylie secret?
"Yeah, it's great! Leanne has no inkling over what's going on with Kylie. She would never for a second suspect that anything had happened between her and Nick. I'm really looking forward to the inevitable moment when the truth comes out, because at the moment I'm on the peripheral of that storyline but I imagine that will change in the future. 

"We're all trying to second-guess which way this storyline is going to go, whose baby it will be, and what the repercussions would be for the two options. At the moment we're not sure what's going to happen - the writers are keeping their cards very close to their chests, as they always do!"

Could Leanne forgive Nick for his deceit?
"Well, technically they weren't together when he got with Kylie. However, with Leanne being the way she is, she doesn't always see the shades of grey - she tends to just think that things are either black or white. 

"I know that if Leanne does find out about it, she would punish Nick for making her feel so bad about her discussion with Peter before the wedding. I'll be interested to see how that pans out, as Leanne probably won't take too kindly to it. She doesn't like it when the boot's on the other foot!"

It's no secret that you and Chris Gascoyne really enjoy working together. Are you sad that Leanne and Peter haven't reunited?
"Well, what's nice is that I also get along so well with Ben Price who plays Nick - it's a joy to work with him, too. It's also great that there's always a reason for Leanne to interact with Peter because of Simon, so there's an opportunity for storylines there. 

"I've actually just read some scripts where there's a bit more interaction between Leanne and Peter, which is always going to provoke a little bit of drama with Nick. It's just as fun for us when Leanne and Peter are rubbing each other up the wrong way!"


We sometimes see comments on our forums from Corrie fans who miss Leanne's friendship with Carla. Would you like them to get on better terms again?
"It's interesting, because in the early days they were really like best friends. I think if you break down both characters, they're similar in lots of ways. They're both quite lonely and we did have a nice chemistry as friends. 

"But I don't really know how you'd get them to be friends again - I'm not sure there's any way for that to happen. Something really tragic would have to happen for them to build bridges. For the moment, they're arch-enemies and I'm not holding out much hope that will change!"

We've heard that the pub has reopened in the scenes you're currently filming. Has The Rovers had a revamp?
"Well, it's fair to say that The Rovers does look different, but it still has the essence of what it had before. I think it needs to be recognisable, so there are a few little touches that were there before. 

"There's a new photograph of Betty on the wall, and the style of the pub isn't too dissimilar from what it was before. The layout is the same, but the design is a bit different."

Does Leanne have a big year ahead?
"I think I've had a fairly quiet year so far, as there are so many new stories which have opened up, and I've had a really incredible two or three years in terms of storylines. I think Leanne has got some exciting things coming up towards the end of the year - I've heard that some storylines might be coming to a head around that time…"

----------

Dazzle (29-04-2013)

----------


## alan45

Coronation Street's Leanne Tilsley becomes baffled over the next fortnight as her husband Nick starts to doubt her loyalty towards him.

Nick (Ben Price) gets increasingly paranoid when his vengeful half-brother David (Jack P Shepherd) fools him into thinking that something is going on between Leanne and Peter again.

Here, Jane Danson - who plays Leanne - reveals how her character reacts as Nick stops trusting her.

Nick and Leanne have certainly had their troubles, but how is she feeling about their relationship at the moment?
"Over the past few months they've just been getting on with a normal home life. The business is going well and they seem okay on the surface. Leanne has got lots of ideas about how to improve the business and I think they're as good as they've ever been, or probably will be!"

What are Leanne's thoughts about the recent break-in at their flat?
"It just came completely out of the blue, just when everything was bobbing along nicely, and it's taken the wind out of her sails. They've not taken anything, they've just made a mess, so Leanne feels a bit unnerved by the whole thing."

How does Leanne feel when Peter shows concern over the flat being trashed?
"Things have finally settled down between her and Peter. Leanne got her settlement from the bookies and things have calmed down between them, but obviously they're always going to be in each other's lives because of Simon. When the break-in happens, Peter voices his concerns about Simon being there while they clean up and offers to look after him. 

"David of course has been planting all these little seeds to make it look like there's something going on between Leanne and Peter, but I think for the first time ever neither of them are doing anything that's even slightly untoward, so it's quite interesting. In this instance, they're actually just being normal around each other and trying to do the best by Simon."


How does Leanne react when a suspicious Nick starts interrogating her over Peter?
"It starts to get Leanne's back up, because after what happened at Christmas, it makes her realise that Nick still doesn't trust her. David's plan is doing the trick because he's causing tension between them and bringing up all their old insecurities."

What are Leanne's feelings for Peter now? Is she totally over him?
"I think there'll always be a chink of, 'What if?', but for now she's moved on, although you know how quickly she changes her mind! Because of Simon, there'll always be that contact but she's trying to make the best of what she's got and enjoy her life with Nick."

How hurt is Leanne over Nick's suggestions that there could be something going on between her and Peter?
"I think she is hurt because this is probably the one and only occasion where she hasn't done anything wrong. In the past you could blame her and say, 'Well she doesn't know what she wants', but in this case she's been straight with Peter and she's keeping him at arm's length. The only involvement she has with him is over Simon, so she's a bit annoyed and a bit upset that Nick still has that element of doubt in his mind."

How does Leanne react when she gets flowers on her birthday but Nick says they're not from him? Does she presume they're from Peter?
"Initially she just thinks that they're probably from Janice, but then David points out that they're quite expensive flowers so she decides maybe not. I don't think she presumes they're from Peter, she just dismisses it really and doesn't make anything of it. But David stirs things up and makes Nick suspicious as Peter sent her a card."

Is Nick suspicious when Leanne says that she doesn't know who sent the flowers?
"Yeah, because she can't explain it. A lot of what David's been doing hasn't worked so far as the break-in brought them closer together - but David knows that as soon as he brings Peter into the equation, it'll get Nick's back up. 

"David has also planted Peter's lighter in the flat, which initially raised suspicion for Nick. Leanne gave a logical explanation, that it probably just fell out of his pocket when he was collecting Simon, but Nick's still got that element of doubt and David plays on that."

What will be David's next move in his vendetta against Nick?
"I have no idea, but it's David back at his evil best. He's really unpredictable when he's in this frame of mind and he stops at nothing. We saw with the break-in at the flat that he's not afraid to get his hands dirty. David also keys Peter's car, so he's trying to whip up this storm that was previously calm between Nick and Peter."

What does Leanne think when Peter accuses Nick of vandalising his car?
"As soon as Nick says he didn't do it she believes him, but I think she's just had enough of it all. Just when everything seems to be going right, something seems to go wrong again. Peter and Leanne had been getting on quite well, so she's really stuck in the middle."

How does Leanne feel when Nick has a go at Peter?
"Peter is Nick's Achilles heel. They're a bit like Mike and Ken were, they've got that kind of relationship and they know how to push each other's buttons. There's been a chain of events where everything seems to be going wrong for Nick, and Peter seems to be at the end of it. 

"It does annoy Leanne that Nick jumps to the conclusion that it's all down to Peter. Nick rises to it every time and she does tell him to just ignore Peter, but obviously because of the games David is playing he can't let it go. David has planted too many seeds."

Leanne suggests a student night at the Bistro. How do you think David will use this to his advantage?
"David plays Leanne off Nick, saying one thing to one and a different thing to the other. He makes Leanne think the student night is a great idea, and then causes chaos just before the two for one hour, so just before they make any money. In Nick's eyes it's been an absolute waste of time, Leanne feels like a failure and it all goes pear-shaped."

It's clear that David is going all out to split up Nick and Leanne. How difficult will he find it?
"I really can't second-guess it this time. I think this is the first time ever I've had no idea what will happen. Anything involving Peter is going to lay a seed of doubt in Nick's mind, but then Leanne doesn't know what Nick knows about his night with Kylie, and obviously all that will come out at some point.

"So far the relationship has proved to be more solid than David thought. Because they know each other so well, Nick has forgiven Leanne and they both know they have to work at things. I don't forecast good things for them but whether they'll ride the storm or not I don't know."

How would Leanne react if she finds out Nick has slept with Kylie and could be the father of her baby?
"Well technically Leanne and Nick were on a break, but in that timeframe, Nick spent a lot of time making Leanne feel bad about what happened with Peter the night before the wedding. Leanne absolutely grovelled to Nick - she practically got on her hands and knees and begged Nick to take her back and forgive her. So for him not to have been honest about what he'd done would not go down well. 

"They went into the relationship with a dirty slate. Leanne wouldn't be pleased about it, especially as it's Kylie and they have a bit of banter in the Bistro anyway. Kylie gets on her nerves and Leanne looks down on her a bit. So there's all that to come which will be great."

Is it something she could forgive or would it be all over for them?
"With Leanne being Leanne, she never seems to forgive anyone else - but when it's her she expects to be forgiven! I really don't know. I would hope that she could forgive seeing as she's been unfaithful as well in the past, but maybe this is a bridge too far. Because if it is Nick's baby how would Leanne cope with that, given that she longs for a baby herself and has a very slim chance of ever having one of her own?"

How would you feel if Leanne and Nick did split up?
"I'd be quite upset, like I was with Peter, because you build up a rapport working with someone and when you know them better off screen you carry that on set as well. I've been really lucky that I get on well with both Ben and Chris [Gascoyne] - I've done well there and got to work with two great guys so it would be a shame to start over again."

David confesses his plan to Tina, so do you think she might spill the beans?
"Well, Tina's got a lot going on in her life after having the baby, there's a lot of hormones flying around and she knows how dangerous David can be. Maybe she'll let something slip or maybe she'll be on David's side - after all, up until now he's probably the only one who's not done anything wrong."

David can take things too far… Is there a chance that Leanne and Nick could be in danger?
"David really wants to sabotage Nick and Leanne's marriage because this secret has potentially sabotaged his and Kylie's marriage. He's got all this hatred for Nick and he hates the fact that Leanne's messed him about in the past. 

"David's got this very warped mind, so who knows how far he'll go? I think he'll try and ruin them like he'll be ruined if the baby does turn out not to be his. He doesn't want to hurt Kylie, especially as the baby could be his, so he's focusing all his anger on Nick."

----------


## alan45

Coronation Street's Leanne Tilsley becomes baffled over the next fortnight as her husband Nick starts to doubt her loyalty towards him.

Nick (Ben Price) gets increasingly paranoid when his vengeful half-brother David (Jack P Shepherd) fools him into thinking that something is going on between Leanne and Peter again.

Here, Jane Danson - who plays Leanne - reveals how her character reacts as Nick stops trusting her.

Nick and Leanne have certainly had their troubles, but how is she feeling about their relationship at the moment?
"Over the past few months they've just been getting on with a normal home life. The business is going well and they seem okay on the surface. Leanne has got lots of ideas about how to improve the business and I think they're as good as they've ever been, or probably will be!"

What are Leanne's thoughts about the recent break-in at their flat?
"It just came completely out of the blue, just when everything was bobbing along nicely, and it's taken the wind out of her sails. They've not taken anything, they've just made a mess, so Leanne feels a bit unnerved by the whole thing."

How does Leanne feel when Peter shows concern over the flat being trashed?
"Things have finally settled down between her and Peter. Leanne got her settlement from the bookies and things have calmed down between them, but obviously they're always going to be in each other's lives because of Simon. When the break-in happens, Peter voices his concerns about Simon being there while they clean up and offers to look after him. 

"David of course has been planting all these little seeds to make it look like there's something going on between Leanne and Peter, but I think for the first time ever neither of them are doing anything that's even slightly untoward, so it's quite interesting. In this instance, they're actually just being normal around each other and trying to do the best by Simon."


How does Leanne react when a suspicious Nick starts interrogating her over Peter?
"It starts to get Leanne's back up, because after what happened at Christmas, it makes her realise that Nick still doesn't trust her. David's plan is doing the trick because he's causing tension between them and bringing up all their old insecurities."

What are Leanne's feelings for Peter now? Is she totally over him?
"I think there'll always be a chink of, 'What if?', but for now she's moved on, although you know how quickly she changes her mind! Because of Simon, there'll always be that contact but she's trying to make the best of what she's got and enjoy her life with Nick."

How hurt is Leanne over Nick's suggestions that there could be something going on between her and Peter?
"I think she is hurt because this is probably the one and only occasion where she hasn't done anything wrong. In the past you could blame her and say, 'Well she doesn't know what she wants', but in this case she's been straight with Peter and she's keeping him at arm's length. The only involvement she has with him is over Simon, so she's a bit annoyed and a bit upset that Nick still has that element of doubt in his mind."

How does Leanne react when she gets flowers on her birthday but Nick says they're not from him? Does she presume they're from Peter?
"Initially she just thinks that they're probably from Janice, but then David points out that they're quite expensive flowers so she decides maybe not. I don't think she presumes they're from Peter, she just dismisses it really and doesn't make anything of it. But David stirs things up and makes Nick suspicious as Peter sent her a card."

Is Nick suspicious when Leanne says that she doesn't know who sent the flowers?
"Yeah, because she can't explain it. A lot of what David's been doing hasn't worked so far as the break-in brought them closer together - but David knows that as soon as he brings Peter into the equation, it'll get Nick's back up. 

"David has also planted Peter's lighter in the flat, which initially raised suspicion for Nick. Leanne gave a logical explanation, that it probably just fell out of his pocket when he was collecting Simon, but Nick's still got that element of doubt and David plays on that."

What will be David's next move in his vendetta against Nick?
"I have no idea, but it's David back at his evil best. He's really unpredictable when he's in this frame of mind and he stops at nothing. We saw with the break-in at the flat that he's not afraid to get his hands dirty. David also keys Peter's car, so he's trying to whip up this storm that was previously calm between Nick and Peter."

What does Leanne think when Peter accuses Nick of vandalising his car?
"As soon as Nick says he didn't do it she believes him, but I think she's just had enough of it all. Just when everything seems to be going right, something seems to go wrong again. Peter and Leanne had been getting on quite well, so she's really stuck in the middle."

How does Leanne feel when Nick has a go at Peter?
"Peter is Nick's Achilles heel. They're a bit like Mike and Ken were, they've got that kind of relationship and they know how to push each other's buttons. There's been a chain of events where everything seems to be going wrong for Nick, and Peter seems to be at the end of it. 

"It does annoy Leanne that Nick jumps to the conclusion that it's all down to Peter. Nick rises to it every time and she does tell him to just ignore Peter, but obviously because of the games David is playing he can't let it go. David has planted too many seeds."

Leanne suggests a student night at the Bistro. How do you think David will use this to his advantage?
"David plays Leanne off Nick, saying one thing to one and a different thing to the other. He makes Leanne think the student night is a great idea, and then causes chaos just before the two for one hour, so just before they make any money. In Nick's eyes it's been an absolute waste of time, Leanne feels like a failure and it all goes pear-shaped."

It's clear that David is going all out to split up Nick and Leanne. How difficult will he find it?
"I really can't second-guess it this time. I think this is the first time ever I've had no idea what will happen. Anything involving Peter is going to lay a seed of doubt in Nick's mind, but then Leanne doesn't know what Nick knows about his night with Kylie, and obviously all that will come out at some point.

"So far the relationship has proved to be more solid than David thought. Because they know each other so well, Nick has forgiven Leanne and they both know they have to work at things. I don't forecast good things for them but whether they'll ride the storm or not I don't know."

How would Leanne react if she finds out Nick has slept with Kylie and could be the father of her baby?
"Well technically Leanne and Nick were on a break, but in that timeframe, Nick spent a lot of time making Leanne feel bad about what happened with Peter the night before the wedding. Leanne absolutely grovelled to Nick - she practically got on her hands and knees and begged Nick to take her back and forgive her. So for him not to have been honest about what he'd done would not go down well. 

"They went into the relationship with a dirty slate. Leanne wouldn't be pleased about it, especially as it's Kylie and they have a bit of banter in the Bistro anyway. Kylie gets on her nerves and Leanne looks down on her a bit. So there's all that to come which will be great."

Is it something she could forgive or would it be all over for them?
"With Leanne being Leanne, she never seems to forgive anyone else - but when it's her she expects to be forgiven! I really don't know. I would hope that she could forgive seeing as she's been unfaithful as well in the past, but maybe this is a bridge too far. Because if it is Nick's baby how would Leanne cope with that, given that she longs for a baby herself and has a very slim chance of ever having one of her own?"

How would you feel if Leanne and Nick did split up?
"I'd be quite upset, like I was with Peter, because you build up a rapport working with someone and when you know them better off screen you carry that on set as well. I've been really lucky that I get on well with both Ben and Chris [Gascoyne] - I've done well there and got to work with two great guys so it would be a shame to start over again."

David confesses his plan to Tina, so do you think she might spill the beans?
"Well, Tina's got a lot going on in her life after having the baby, there's a lot of hormones flying around and she knows how dangerous David can be. Maybe she'll let something slip or maybe she'll be on David's side - after all, up until now he's probably the only one who's not done anything wrong."

David can take things too farâ¦ Is there a chance that Leanne and Nick could be in danger?
"David really wants to sabotage Nick and Leanne's marriage because this secret has potentially sabotaged his and Kylie's marriage. He's got all this hatred for Nick and he hates the fact that Leanne's messed him about in the past. 

"David's got this very warped mind, so who knows how far he'll go? I think he'll try and ruin them like he'll be ruined if the baby does turn out not to be his. He doesn't want to hurt Kylie, especially as the baby could be his, so he's focusing all his anger on Nick."

----------

Dazzle (25-06-2013)

----------


## Perdita

Leanne 
receives a letter calling into question Nick's whereabouts on the night he slept with Kylie, Jane Danson has revealed.

Jane, who plays Leanne, said: "Leanne receives this letter which asks her whether she knows what her husband was up to on Christmas Day night."

The letter appears after a turbulent few weeks for Leanne and Nick, with the Trading Standards discovering watered down spirits at the Bistro, their flat being vandalised and the student night being raided by police.

Leanne starts to realise that someone must have it in for them.

"Initially she thinks itâs just a coincidence, but then the more she looks into it the more she starts to see how these things are only happening to her and Nick," said Jane.

Jane added: "Leanneâs paranoid because of what she did to Nick at Christmas, so she knows something isnât right, but her and Nick try and pull together and plough on."

Despite knowing that he slept with his brother David's wife, Kylie, on Christmas Day night, Nick denies that he's done anything to cause the vendetta, and doesn't believe that a seemingly calm David could be behind it all.

"Nick is completely denying that he has done anything to make someone hold a vendetta against him, but Leanneâs not sure."

When a scathing review is posted on TripAdvisor, Nick starts to question if it could be a member of staff who is trying to sabotage their business.

"The one person Nick hasnât even considered is David. He knows it has to be someone right under their noses, which is why he then questions his staff."

As David continues with his revenge plot, his plans to destroy Nick and Leanne's relationship consistently backfire.

"His attempt to ruin their relationship actually does the opposite by pushing them together. All of the âbad luckâ makes them a tighter unit," said Jane. 

"Davidâs getting more and more agitated as his plans, one by one, fall apart."

----------

Dazzle (22-07-2013), swmc66 (22-07-2013), tammyy2j (22-07-2013)

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street star Jane Danson has spoken about Leanne Tilsley's sad Christmas storyline for the first time, explaining the build-up to Nick's violent moment.

As previously reported, Leanne will be left horrified when husband Nick slaps her across the face on Christmas Day - once again struggling to control his temper following his brain injury.

Speaking on ITV's This Morning today (December 12), Danson revealed that the shock incident takes place as Nick is unable to cope with the stress of Christmas with his family.

She explained: "It gets quite busy. On Christmas Day, there's a catalogue of events. They're all at the Bistro - the Tilsleys, the Platts and the Prices as well. With all the families there, there's a lot of noise, and Nick becomes very agitated because he can't cope with it. He's a very different person. 

"Because of his brain damage, his temper is very short and unfortunately, it's safe to say Leanne's on the receiving end of that."

In the aftermath of Nick's outburst, he realises that Leanne may not be safe around him and begins to question their future as a couple.

Danson continued: "That's what's really interesting about this storyline. It's not the usual, 'Someone has an affair and they split up'. They're dealing with this relationship, but the unpredictability of it and the brain damage means that she can't second-guess his next move.

"But she's only human at the end of the day so she can only respond how she would respond in a normal situation. It's quite sad."

The actress also admitted that she will "sneak off" to watch Coronation Street when its hour-long special airs on Christmas Day.

She said: "I like to keep an eye, because we shot it - particularly the Christmas Day episode - scene-by-scene backwards, because of the schedule. We filmed it about two and a half months ago. 

"What people sometimes don't realise is that we have three units on at any time, so we unit hop. We were probably doing between 15 and 20 episodes around that time, but Christmas Day was literally scene-by-scene backwards. You think, 'Did it click together?' but hopefully it will!"



Read more: http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/soaps/s3...#ixzz2nHcHho7f

----------

lizann (15-12-2013), maidmarian (13-12-2013), swmc66 (12-12-2013), tammyy2j (12-12-2013)

----------


## tammyy2j

Does she get with Kal?

----------


## tammyy2j

Jane Danson has discussed the future of her character Leanne Tilsley.

The actress teased that she is currently shooting scenes which sees the old Leanne starting to creep back in, and described the storyline as "brilliant".

"All I'll say is that it's like the world is against her," Danson told TV Times magazine. "She's with a new partner, Kal, and his family are not very supportive of her past.

"Because her past is always there, it can flare up at any point and that's what I really love about the character. It's nice to have the change but also nice to keep a hint of the naughty 18-year-old that we saw right at the start."

Danson added that she feels there is "unfinished business" between Leanne and Peter Barlow (Chris Gascoyne).

"I really enjoyed working with Chris Gascoyne, because we were able to develop the characters and we knew each other really well as actors," she said.

"I loved the family unit that Leanne had. For a short period of time, she had that stability that she never had as a child.

"Obviously, it all went pear-shaped! I've always thought there's unfinished business with her and Peter, but as long as there's history with two characters, you can always open that door again. And they will always have a relationship - they co-parent Simon, and that's what holds them together in scenes."

Danson also revealed her thoughts on Leanne and Nick's (Ben Price) split, stating that their marriage was doomed from the start.

"The really clever story was her affair with Nick," she explained. "I was struggling to find a reason why she cheated when everything was going well with Peter, and it showed me that not everything's black and white, and people do things for reasons they may not realise at the time.

"Peter's alcoholism was a massive strain on their relationship and she had a history with Nick.

"If you've got a history with a character, the bond's always there. When they got married, I think Leanne settled - and I think Nick knew that. Even if he hadn't had the car crash, I think they'd have split up. Everything on paper was great, but she likes a bit of danger. It's what she knows."

----------

lizann (28-06-2014), maidmarian (26-06-2014)

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street star Jane Danson has hinted that there could be more trouble ahead for her character Leanne Tilsley's relationship with Kal Nazir.

Leanne has already faced a difficult time with Kal's mother Yasmeen since she arrived in Weatherfield, and Danson has revealed that the couple will suffer fresh setbacks in the future as his son Zeedan refuses to accept her.

She said: "His son Zeedan doesn't approve - just as one disaster finishes, another one starts for Leanne.

"I think Yasmeen's trouble, she's quite a strong lady and again Leanne has gone for somebody who has a mum who is very protective of her son and her family. 

"She doesn't like what Leanne's past is about - obviously they're from very different backgrounds and they don't make any headway in the early days. Leanne gets off on the wrong foot and I think there's trouble ahead."

Leanne is feeling nervous when Kal suggests he brings his family round to hers. 
Â© ITV
Leanne and the Nazir family

Speaking about whether Leanne and Kal will survive despite all the opposition they are facing, Danson said: "She'll have a go at it but it's quite a strong family to break into.

"I think it's going to be tricky. I'd like to see her happy, it would be nice, but I'm sure she'll lurch from one disaster to the next."

As previously reported, teenager Zeedan will be played by Shameless actor Qasim Akhtar.

----------

LouiseP (10-03-2015)

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street star Jane Danson has revealed that she wants some closure for Leanne Tilsley and Peter Barlow.

Leanne is currently in a relationship with Kal Nazir, but she still has a strong link to her ex-husband as she is the main guardian of his son Simon.

Peter, meanwhile, is awaiting trial after being wrongly charged with the murder of Tina McIntyre. Regardless of the verdict, he will be bowing out from the ITV soap later in the autumn.

Speaking to Digital Spy and other journalists at the TV Choice Awards this week, Danson laughed: "Just when I get comfortable working with somebody and I get to know them, they rip me away from them! I think that's true to the character - that she never finds happiness and it never works out. 

"Leanne is always one of the ones who gets kicked to the ground and she's got to pick herself up again. I'd like to see her happy but I just don't hold out much hope!"

Peter is depressed that he's heard nothing from his dad since his arrest.
Â© ITV
Peter in prison

She continued: "I think with any of the characters, they always leave it a little bit unfinished. I definitely feel that with Peter - there's unfinished business there. I'd like to see that tied up in some way or another. 

"Obviously everyone knows that Peter is departing shortly and I'd quite like to see them have some sort of resolve. I think we owe it to the viewers, really, when there's history there."

Leanne's colourful past has sparked disapproval from Kal's family in recent weeks, but Danson has backed the show's writers for not forgetting her character's history.

She said: "I quite like that, because it's a nod to the past and something they can always revisit. I like that side of the character - I like that she was a wayward child. Just when things are going right for her, it always goes wrong so I quite like that as a character trait."

----------


## tammyy2j

Coronation Street bosses are planning to tackle the issue of child-parent domestic violence in a new storyline for Leanne Tilsley.

Leanne, played by Jane Danson, will find herself on the receiving end of attacks from her stepson Simon Barlow in a dark plot due to unfold over the summer months.

Coronation Street's producer Stuart Blackburn announced the news on ITV's This Morning today (March 10), explaining that it will be one of many big stories to air in the summer.

He said: "This summer is going to see Coronation Street at its classic best. It's going to be a mixture of romance, of comedy and of drama - and out of that drama, Leanne Battersby is going to find herself at the centre of a domestic abuse story. 

"But this is a story with a twist. The perpetrator is Leanne's 12-year-old stepson Simon."


Leanne has been Simon's sole guardian since the schoolboy's troubled father Peter Barlow left Weatherfield at the end of last year.

No further details of the upcoming storyline have been revealed, but fans may wonder whether Simon's unstable family background could start to have an adverse effect on his behaviour in the months to come.

13-year-old Alex Bain, who plays Simon, previously won the Best Young Performance prize at the British Soap Awards in 2011.

----------

Dazzle (10-03-2015), lizann (10-03-2015)

----------


## parkerman

> Coronation Street bosses are planning to tackle the issue of child-parent domestic violence in a new storyline for Leanne Tilsley.
> 
> Leanne, played by Jane Danson, will find herself on the receiving end of attacks from her stepson Simon Barlow in a dark plot due to unfold over the summer months.
> 
> Coronation Street's producer Stuart Blackburn announced the news on ITV's This Morning today (March 10), explaining that it will be one of many big stories to air in the summer.
> 
> He said: "This summer is going to see Coronation Street at its classic best. It's going to be a mixture of romance, of comedy and of drama - and out of that drama, Leanne Battersby is going to find herself at the centre of a domestic abuse story. 
> 
> "But this is a story with a twist. The perpetrator is Leanne's 12-year-old stepson Simon."
> ...


No! Just no!: :Nono:  :Thumbsdown:

----------

lizann (10-03-2015), mariba (12-03-2015)

----------


## lizann

> No! Just no!:


i blame bobby beale now all soaps will be making kids into villains

----------

mariba (12-03-2015), parkerman (10-03-2015), tammyy2j (11-03-2015)

----------


## lizann

> No! Just no!:


i blame bobby beale now all soaps will be making kids into villains

----------


## Dazzle

> No! Just no!:


I think it could potentially be a good storyline (if written and performed well)!  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Teenagers being violent to parents is a recognised problem nowadays and, let's face it, Simon's got plenty to be disturbed about.  I doubt if they'll turn him into a full-on psycho though.

It's about time Leanne had a storyline too.

----------

tammyy2j (12-03-2015)

----------


## alan45

Corrieâs Simon Barlow to abuse stepmum Leanne
CORONATION Street is set to air one of its darkest storylines ever as 12-year-old Simon Barlow begins to abuse stepmum Leanne Tilsley.


Leanne Tilsley and Simon Barlow on Coronation Street

Simon is set to abuse stepmum Leanne [ITV]
The ITV soap is set to explore the issue of child-parent domestic violence in the shock new plot.

Leanne â played by Jane Danson â will find herself on the receiving end of attacks from Simon, who is struggling to cope with his father Peter's departure after being wrongfully imprisoned for Tina McIntyreâs murder.

The news was revealed by Corrieâs exec producer Stuart Blackburn, who said: "This summer is going to see Coronation Street at its classic best. It's going to be a mixture of romance, of comedy and of drama â and out of that drama, Leanne Battersby is going to find herself at the centre of a domestic abuse story.

"But this is a story with a twist. The perpetrator is Leanne's 12-year-old stepson Simon."



Coronation Street's Simon Barlow

 Simon was distraught when his father left last year [ITV]
Simon was left in Leanneâs care when Peter quit the cobbles for a fresh start last year.

The storyline comes as Corrie bosses seek to boost the showâs ratings after viewing figures fell to an all-time low of 4.9 million for an episode that aired in December.

----------


## mariba

It's just not believable. Simon has always been a good boy and his relationship with his adoptive mum Leanne very close. I really hate that they are planning to change that..
I must say I have to give Corrie a pass for a while when that's going on..They seem to enjoy domestic violence/abuse storylines..

----------

lizann (12-03-2015), parkerman (12-03-2015)

----------


## mariba

It's just not believable. Simon has always been a good boy and his relationship with his adoptive mum Leanne very close. I really hate that they are planning to change that..
I must say I have to give Corrie a pass for a while when that's going on..They seem to enjoy domestic violence/abuse storylines..

----------


## tammyy2j

> I think it could potentially be a good storyline (if written and performed well)! 
> 
> Teenagers being violent to parents is a recognised problem nowadays and, let's face it, Simon's got plenty to be disturbed about.  I doubt if they'll turn him into a full-on psycho though.
> 
> It's about time Leanne had a storyline too.


I want to see Carla involved in this storyline too, I want her to keep having a relationship with Simon, maybe she discovers his abuse of Leanne

I had hoped Leanne and Carla would become good mates again

----------

Dazzle (13-03-2015)

----------


## lizann

leanne battersby battered by her si did u ever think u hear that happening in corrie

----------


## Dazzle

> It's just not believable. Simon has always been a good boy and his relationship with his adoptive mum Leanne very close. I really hate that they are planning to change that..


Kids can drastically change personality when the hormones kick in at puberty though (and Simon's about that age). I experienced this with my own daughter who was a sweetie until puberty and then turned into a complete nightmare for a decade or so (she was never violent though thankfully).  She's now a mum herself and we get on great (most of the time!).

The rush of hormones at puberty proundly affects kid's brains and may give rise to newly intense experiences of rage, fear, aggression so this is one personality transplant in a soap that isn't actually unrealistic in my opinion (especially given Simon's difficult life).  My own experience is far from uncommon unfortunately.

Whether this story will work is another matter. Jane Danson will pull it off no problem but I'm not so sure that the actor who plays Simon can.  I think he's been great so far but this will be a departure for him.  The writing will also have to be good for it to work.

At least we've seen this week that Max's ADHD hasn't been forgotten about as I feared which gives me some hope for future storylines.

----------


## swmc66

I hear it happens. I wish they had chosen Amy to go with this storyline

----------

Dazzle (13-03-2015)

----------


## lizann

> I hear it happens. I wish they had chosen Amy to go with this storyline


do u mean simon to batter and bully amy, wasn't simon builled by faye and her mate

----------


## lizann

> I hear it happens. I wish they had chosen Amy to go with this storyline


do u mean simon to batter and bully amy, wasn't simon builled by faye and her mate

----------


## swmc66

No, Amy torture Tracy!

----------

maidmarian (14-03-2015)

----------


## alan45

Coronation Street's executive producer Kieran Roberts has revealed more details of the domestic violence storyline ahead for Leanne Tilsley and Simon Barlow.

Earlier this week, it was announced that the ITV soap will be exploring the issue of child-parent domestic abuse when Leanne's stepson starts to become angry and aggressive.

Little more was known about the dark plot ahead, but Roberts has now confirmed that Simon's actions will be influenced by the difficult few years he has faced - as well as one traumatic incident which has yet to happen on screen.

Roberts explained: "It's a really interesting story. It's come from character, as Simon is a child who has obviously been through a very difficult few years with the death of his mother, his dad's alcoholism and then being passed around by the adults in his life. He's seen a lot of difficult things and he's got some more difficult things to go through this year in the next few months.

"I can't give much away, but there is at least one other major trauma that Simon is going to have to go through. I think it's fair to say that he's going to come through all of this a little bit damaged. We're going to explore how that impacts on his relationship with Leanne, and we're going to touch on this issue of domestic violence from a child against a parent."

Roberts noted that while the issue is topical at the moment, Simon's storyline has been in the pipeline for quite some time.

He said: "It's interesting as we've been planning this story for several months, but it's just very recently become very much in the news. The other morning I was in the car and Radio 5 were doing a big phone-in on it. Suddenly it's everywhere. 

"We absolutely didn't plan this story in reaction to the news, but it's interesting to know that we're dealing with something that is out there and being talked about. It's a very serious issue for people, and we will handle this sensitively and make sure we do it responsibly."

Roberts was talking at a press preview for the Coronation Street Tour, which is adding a handful of new sets from this weekend.

As well as the old favourites like the Rovers Return and Underworld which have always been at the tourist attraction, visitors will now be able to visit The Kabin, Kevin Webster's garage and kebab shop Prima Doner.

----------

maidmarian (14-03-2015)

----------


## swmc66

Maybe Zeedan poisons simon against his mum. He seems keen to dig up and find out bad things from her past all the time

----------

Dazzle (14-03-2015), maidmarian (14-03-2015), tammyy2j (16-03-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> Maybe Zeedan poisons simon against his mum. He seems keen to dig up and find out bad things from her past all the time


I think that's a distinct possibility given Zeedan's hatred of Leanne.

----------

maidmarian (14-03-2015), swmc66 (15-03-2015), tammyy2j (16-03-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> I think that's a distinct possibility given Zeedan's hatred of Leanne.


I always think ( in real life) that when someone
has a very extreme dislike/hatred for another
person - when theres not really any justifiable
reason- that there is some underlying attraction
they are trying to deny!!
Perhaps a bit fanciful -not sure how old  Zeedan
- only that hes a teenager.

P.S. Has MoMo spotted theres a thread about
two- bit Leanne?

P.P.S. And wben he hears about proposed
storyline for Simon - he will have seen it
coming for ages !!!

----------

Dazzle (14-03-2015), tammyy2j (16-03-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

Dupl

----------


## Dazzle

Do you know, I was wondering what MoMo's reaction to this storyline would be? Great minds and all that...  :Big Grin:

----------

maidmarian (14-03-2015)

----------


## lizann

whose momo?

----------


## Dazzle

> whose momo?


A forum member called Mo Mouse who's well known in the online soap community for his unique sense of humour.  I teasingly named him MoMo when he last commented here, which I don't think he was very pleased about...  :Embarrassment:

----------

lizann (15-03-2015), maidmarian (14-03-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> whose momo?


Another name for Mo Mouse - famous poster
on another forum( now banned from there)
Then started posting on here occasionally
but wanted to be known as MM - which
is an abbreviation for Maid Marian
Dazzle pointed out I was "here first " and
suggested MoMo - which he took in
good part!
He does have a unique way of expressing
himself - which some on previous forum
objected to - but lots of others want him
back!!

----------

Dazzle (14-03-2015), lizann (15-03-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

Dupl

----------


## maidmarian

> A forum member called Mo Mouse who's well known in the online soap community for his unique sense of humour.  I teasingly named him MoMo when he last commented here, which I don't think he was very pleased about...


Sorry - my reply crossed in post!

----------

Dazzle (14-03-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> A forum member called Mo Mouse who's well known in the online soap community for his unique sense of humour.  I teasingly named him MoMo when he last commented here, which I don't think he was very pleased about...


Sorry - my reply crossed in post!

----------


## Perdita

> A forum member called Mo Mouse who's well known in the online soap community for his unique sense of humour.  I teasingly named him MoMo when he last commented here, which I don't think he was very pleased about...


Dazzle named him, parkerman and I approved on his behalf ... MoMo  is what we call him from now on   :Big Grin:

----------

Dazzle (15-03-2015), lizann (15-03-2015)

----------


## Perdita

...

----------


## maidmarian

> Dazzle named him, parkerman and I approved on his behalf ... MoMo  is what we call him from now on


Sorry -so busy explaining about Mo Mouse-
forgot about 2 important people on this
forum!!

----------

Dazzle (15-03-2015), parkerman (15-03-2015), Perdita (15-03-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> Dazzle named him, parkerman and I approved on his behalf ... MoMo  is what we call him from now on


Sorry -so busy explaining about Mo Mouse-
forgot about 2 important people on this
forum!!

----------


## swmc66

I don't think I have noticed this poster. Sounds interesting though

----------

Dazzle (15-03-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> I don't think I have noticed this poster. Sounds interesting though


He pops up from time to time, usually to castigate Leanne and Simon (or EE's Shirley).  :Big Grin:

----------


## parkerman

> I don't think I have noticed this poster. Sounds interesting though


You haven't missed much.

----------

alan45 (16-03-2015), swmc66 (16-03-2015)

----------


## alan45

> I don't think I have noticed this poster. Sounds interesting though


Intersting?????????

----------

parkerman (16-03-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

> I always think ( in real life) that when someone
> has a very extreme dislike/hatred for another
> person - when theres not really any justifiable
> reason- that there is some underlying attraction
> they are trying to deny!!
> Perhaps a bit fanciful -not sure how old  Zeedan
> - only that hes a teenager.
> 
> P.S. Has MoMo spotted theres a thread about
> ...


I hope no affair for Zeedan and Leanne

----------

Dazzle (16-03-2015), lizann (16-03-2015)

----------


## Perdita

The tragic death of Coronation Street's Kal Nazir will mark the beginning of his partner Leanne Tilsley's domestic abuse storyline.

Corrie bosses announced in March that the show will be exploring the issue of child-parent violence, with Leanne (Jane Danson) coming under attack from her young stepson Simon Barlow.


Exact details of how the storyline would begin had been kept under wraps until now, but following Kal's dramatic exit, it's been revealed that his demise will be the final straw for troubled Simon (Alex Bain).

Coronation Street's producer Stuart Blackburn explained: "Simon's been through so much, with his alcoholic dad and various people in his life disappearing. He has a line at some point where he says that everyone either dies or goes away!

"With losing Kal, it's another male figure in his life who's gone. Simon is going to take it really, really hard. 

"We've already announced where we're going with this story - it's one piece of grief too much for Simon and all of his emotions that he can't handle."

In a surprising turn of events, Kal's son Zeedan (Qasim Akhtar) will be the first person to discover Leanne's ordeal and he will try his best to help her, putting aside their previous animosity.

Blackburn added: "From a rocky start, Kal's death is a story where Leanne will form a really strong friendship with Zeedan. It is only a friendship, it's not going anywhere else. I think the Nazirs will start to take Leanne to their hearts. She was Kal's woman, so they're going to stay close to her.

"Zeedan will be the first one to find out about Leanne and Simon, but for weeks she keeps it a secret. Like any of these situations, people can't help because they don't know what's happening. So there's going to be some meaty stuff coming up."

----------

lizann (28-05-2015), maidmarian (28-05-2015), tammyy2j (29-05-2015)

----------


## lizann

was simon really that close to kal?

----------


## Dazzle

> was simon really that close to kal?


In a word - no.

----------

lizann (29-05-2015), maidmarian (29-05-2015)

----------


## parkerman

> In a word - no.


Though, to be fair, we didn't see much of their home life. Simon must have got quite close to Kal (off screen) as he was with Leanne.

----------

Perdita (29-05-2015)

----------


## lizann

> In a word - no.


 yes thought same we did see him with zeedan a bit but never with kal any interactions

 he lost nick and peter ok not to death and didn't beat up leanne

----------

Dazzle (29-05-2015), tammyy2j (29-05-2015)

----------


## lizann

> In a word - no.


 yes thought same we did see him with zeedan a bit but never with kal any interactions

 he lost nick and peter ok not to death and didn't beat up leanne

----------


## Perdita

Maybe Kal's death was the straw that broke the camel's back - poor mite has not had it easy in his short life  :Sad:

----------

Dazzle (29-05-2015), maidmarian (29-05-2015), parkerman (29-05-2015), tammyy2j (29-05-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> Though, to be fair, we didn't see much of their home life. Simon must have got quite close to Kal (off screen) as he was with Leanne.


It would have been nice to show them being close given that Kal's death will spark such violent consequences.  We had one scene at the wedding but I don't remember them interacting before that.

I agree that Kal's death will be traumatic to Simon because he was living with them but it would have made sense to show them as a tight family unit.

----------

lizann (29-05-2015), maidmarian (29-05-2015), parkerman (29-05-2015), swmc66 (29-05-2015), tammyy2j (29-05-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

> Maybe Kal's death was the straw that broke the camel's back - poor mite has not had it easy in his short life


And also to lose Grandma Deirdre as well

----------

Dazzle (29-05-2015), swmc66 (29-05-2015)

----------


## swmc66

peter coming back for the funeral will mess his head up again too

----------


## parkerman

Yes, I agree, Dazzle. If it's going to be the catalyst for Simon's actions more needs to have been made of his relationship with Kal but maybe it is everything coming together as tammy and sw have said.

----------

Dazzle (29-05-2015), maidmarian (29-05-2015), tammyy2j (31-05-2015)

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street star Jane Danson wants an on-screen reunion for the Battersby family.   :Thumbsup:  :Big Grin: 

The actress got nostalgic on ITV's This Morning today (June 1) while discussing the past and future for Leanne, who is the only Battersby still remaining in Weatherfield.

Leanne joined the cobbles in 1997 with her father Les, stepmum Janice and stepsister Toyah - with the new arrivals initially portrayed as a family from hell.

Reflecting on their early stories today, Danson laughed: "They came with a shopping trolley, all their rubbish and we really shook the cobbles at the time and caused a bit of a stir - and everybody hated us!

"Happy, happy days. My kind of mission is to reunite the Battersbys together - I miss them so much!"

Coronation Street's Battersby family on their arrival in the soap - 1997
Â© PA Images / PA Archive
The Battersbys arrive in 1997

Leanne took centre stage in a dramatic storyline last week as she helped to save Carla Connor and Amy Barlow from the huge fire at Victoria Court. Unfortunately, her heroics also had tragic consequences as her partner Kal Nazir (Jimi Mistry) lost his life while helping with the rescue attempt.

Over the next few weeks, the drama continues for Leanne as she continues to blame Carla for the deadly blaze, and also finds herself on the receiving end of violence from her troubled stepson Simon.

Danson added: "That's the great thing about storylines like this - they open the door for new stories. So this opens up another storyline for Leanne with young Simon and it also opens up a new relationship with Carla, because we've not really seen the two together [for a while]. We've not had scenes together for a long time. Obviously they're still at loggerheads, but it's quite fun to play.

"The [Simon] storyline opens up from the death of Kal, really. I think in his young life, he's gone through so much. He's lost so many people close to him - his mum, his dad has left, Kal died. Obviously at some point in the story, we play out that Deirdre has died.

"He's lost a lot of people that are close to him, so it's his way of dealing with that. Unfortunately that means that Leanne is on the tail end of it."


_Not going to happen, certainly not with Bruce Jones as Les but would be nice_

----------

lizann (01-06-2015), maidmarian (01-06-2015), parkerman (01-06-2015)

----------


## lizann

eva and toyah should come back now to help leanne

----------


## swmc66

Toyah and even Les would be good

----------


## swmc66

We have all mentioned how Beth and Sarah do not look like mother and daughter. Simon looks mixed race and with African Caribbean heritage. I remember his biological mother and he does not bear any resemblance at all neither to Peter his Dad. As the actor is getting older the different its even more apparent. We have to suspend belief again I suppose.

----------


## Dazzle

> We have all mentioned how Beth and Sarah do not look like mother and daughter. Simon looks mixed race and with African Caribbean heritage. I remember his biological mother and he does not bear any resemblance at all neither to Peter his Dad. As the actor is getting older the different its even more apparent. We have to suspend belief again I suppose.


I don't think it's a big issue and they'd be foolish (and cruel) to recast him as he's a good little actor.  This is a time where I'm happy to suspend my belief.

----------

lizann (05-06-2015), Perdita (01-06-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> I don't think it's a big issue and they'd be foolish (and cruel) to recast him as he's a good little actor.  This is a time where I'm happy to suspend my belief.


Sometimes genetics go back more than one
generation.A young relative of mine is
quite dark-skinned has dark eyes and black
hair. He had a maternal great grand father
of Afro- Caribbean descent. His sister( they have
same motherAND father ) is fair haired fair skinned
and blue eyes. His skin tone has deepened now
he is in his teens and they occasionally get
"remarks" when he and his sister are together
but people who know them - just accept them
without comment!

----------

Dazzle (01-06-2015), parkerman (01-06-2015), Perdita (01-06-2015), swmc66 (03-06-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

Dupl

----------


## LostVoodoo

Ha, loving that old Battersby photo and Leanne looking like Ginger Spice! 

Have always wanted Toyah back, didn't she and Spider leave together?

----------


## LostVoodoo

Ha, loving that old Battersby photo and Leanne looking like Ginger Spice! 

Have always wanted Toyah back, didn't she and Spider leave together?

----------


## swmc66

I have heard that happens

----------


## swmc66

I was responding to the genetics info

----------


## lizann

> We have all mentioned how Beth and Sarah do not look like mother and daughter. Simon looks mixed race and with African Caribbean heritage. I remember his biological mother and he does not bear any resemblance at all neither to Peter his Dad. As the actor is getting older the different its even more apparent. We have to suspend belief again I suppose.


 simon looks more like a mini lloyd  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Perdita (05-06-2015), tammyy2j (05-06-2015)

----------


## inkyskin

I can not stand the character that is simon, every time he does that lunge hug thing i cringe!

----------


## swmc66

I cant stand her calling him Si all the time

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street's Leanne Tilsley will face a frightening ordeal next month as Liz McDonald's new love interest turns violent with her.    :EEK!: 

Liz has recently caught the eye of brewery worker Dan Jones (Andrew Paul) and is hoping that he can bring some happiness to her life following her split from Tony Stewart.

Despite the early signs looking good, viewers will soon learn that Dan has a murky past when Leanne (Jane Danson) reveals that he was one of her clients when she worked as a prostitute.

When Leanne tells Liz that Dan is bad news as he used to be violent with her, the Rovers landlady takes heed of the warning and calls time on the romance.

With Dan livid over Leanne's intervention, he soon takes his revenge by cornering her in her flat and holding her hostage with her stepson Simon, according to The Sun today (June 15).

Dan once again shows his dangerous side as his fiery temper is unleashed at Leanne, leaving viewers to wonder whether she and Simon will make it out of the situation unscathed.

Beverley Callard, who plays Liz, first hinted at the story last month - warning that her character's new man wouldn't be all he seemed.

She said at the time: "Liz knows Dan already because he works at the brewery. Even though the viewers have not seen him before, the backstory is that he has already taken a shine to Liz in the past. Liz almost said yes to a date with him, but then Tony came along and took all her attentions.

"Liz sees Dan again and they begin to date, but what she doesn't know is that he has history with another character on Coronation Street already."

Leanne's latest trauma will come just weeks after the tragic death of her partner Kal Nazir and her subsequent troubles with Simon, who will be lashing out at her in a domestic violence storyline over the summer.

----------

Dazzle (15-06-2015), lizann (15-06-2015), maidmarian (15-06-2015), parkerman (15-06-2015), tammyy2j (15-06-2015)

----------


## swmc66

good on Leanne for telling Liz... others would not have in same situation

----------

Dazzle (15-06-2015), inkyskin (01-07-2015), lizann (15-06-2015), Perdita (15-06-2015), tammyy2j (15-06-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> Despite the early signs looking good, viewers will soon learn that Dan has a murky past when Leanne (Jane Danson) reveals that he was one of her clients when she worked as a prostitute.


Very good twist!

----------

lizann (15-06-2015)

----------


## lizann

> Very good twist!


 yes agree good storyline surprised more of leannes johns besides paul connor has not been introduced

----------

Dazzle (15-06-2015), maidmarian (15-06-2015), tammyy2j (15-06-2015)

----------


## lizann

> Very good twist!


 yes agree good storyline surprised more of leannes johns besides paul connor has not been introduced

----------


## Perdita

Leanne is blackmailed by Dan
Leanne Battersby is left with nowhere to turn in next weekâs Coronation Street when Dan Jones threatens her.
The Bistro boss was shocked when she realised Dan, who was one of her former clients when she worked as a prostitute, is dating Liz McDonald.
When she threatens to tell Liz the truth about Dan, he advises her to keep her mouth shut or in turn heâll tell Simon that she used to work as a prostitute.
Angry at finding herself blackmailed, Leanne has little choice but to agree to Danâs request to keep quiet.
Meanwhile Simon Barlowâs behaviour takes a turn for the worse as he lashes out at Leanne when she doesnât get him the trainers her was hoping to get for his birthday. Heâs then disappointed when Ken Barlow presents him with a computer game heâs already got, and he then refuses to go for a birthday tea with Leanne, telling her that sheâs a useless mum and he hates her.
His outburst leaves Leanne shocked, frightened of what Simon is turning into. But thatâs not the only problem facing Leanne......

----------

maidmarian (01-07-2015), tammyy2j (01-07-2015)

----------


## swmc66

Liz accusing Dan in front of daughter and boss is asking for trouble with a character like Dan. Maybe he would not have revenge in mind if his job and relationship with his daughter were not ruined.

----------


## swmc66

I don't normally think highly of child actors but i think the one playing Simon is doing a good job. amy's not so bad either

----------

Dazzle (15-07-2015), tammyy2j (17-07-2015)

----------


## swmc66

I am actually starting to feel sorry for Dan

----------


## parkerman

Yes, he looks like a real gentleman. Not violent at all.

----------

Dazzle (17-07-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

.


> I am actually starting to feel sorry for Dan




He's a complete nutter!!!

----------

parkerman (17-07-2015)

----------


## swmc66

I think everyone deserves a second chance and this stories not black and white for me. Leanne should have reported him  when he beat her up especially if she thought others were at risk back then. i think he is acting like he is as he is desperate

----------


## Dazzle

> I think everyone deserves a second chance and this stories not black and white for me. Leanne should have reported him  when he beat her up especially if she thought others were at risk back then. i think he is acting like he is as he is desperate


I don't think prostitutes generally report being beaten up as they unfortunately see it as a hazard of the job.  Leanne knows men prone to violence against women is unlikely to change, so of course she's worried to see him with Liz.  Plus what he did tonight was completely unprovoked!

There's a reason for Clare's Law (which gives women the right to check if their partners have a history of violence).

I agree about second chances, but equally Liz deserves to know Dan's history so she can make an informed decision about whether she wants to carry on seeing him.

----------

parkerman (17-07-2015), Perdita (17-07-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

Liz rushed into a relationship with Dan too soon and quick after Tony

He is dark and violent and has an attitude that women are lesser equals to him, he was angry when Carla beat him at poker

----------

Dazzle (17-07-2015), lizann (17-07-2015), maidmarian (17-07-2015), parkerman (17-07-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

.

----------


## swmc66

I know your right...especially as i know whats comng up. If Leanne is brave enough to tell Liz and other people are still at risk she should report him now even though it happened years ago maybe other people would come forward.

----------

Dazzle (17-07-2015), maidmarian (17-07-2015)

----------


## alan45

Interview with Jane Danson (Leeanne) 
http://www.itv.com/coronationstreet/...nson-interview

----------

lizann (21-07-2015), maidmarian (20-07-2015), swmc66 (20-07-2015)

----------


## lizann

zeedan and leanne getting close will it go farther hope not

----------

maidmarian (23-07-2015)

----------


## swmc66

I don't think so. I think he has too much respect for his dad. Simon does care for Leanne but for a child they cannot understand people making mistakes and having big regrets in life. Its all black and white to them. Then part of me feels angry as she is the only one whose tried to raise him properly when his family have let him down particularly his dad.

----------

Dazzle (23-07-2015), maidmarian (23-07-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> Then part of me feels angry as she is the only one whose tried to raise him properly when his family have let him down particularly his dad.


It's often the ones closest who pay for other people's failings.  My poor mother had a terrible time with me (no violence though!!) as a teenager and young adult.  She got payback though as my daughter did the same to me!  :Embarrassment:

----------


## swmc66

I think most of us at one time all think parents are hard work. It's normal but we appreciate them in the end.

----------

Dazzle (24-07-2015), maidmarian (24-07-2015)

----------


## alan45

Troubled Leanne Tilsley has to consider whether to seek help on Coronation Street next week as her young stepson Simon Barlow continues to be violent towards her.

As Simon's rages spiral further out of control, Leanne's loved ones start to ask questions about her mysterious injuries - making it increasingly difficult for her to keep covering for him.

Here, Jane Danson - who plays Leanne - explains how her character copes as Simon's bad behaviour escalates.


How is Leanne coping now that a few weeks have passed since Kal's death?
"Leanne is really struggling and she's reached a really low point. I would like to see her have some happiness, but I think I have to accept that she's just not one of those characters! At the heart of it though, she's still a Battersby and she's tough - but she is suffering, especially without Kal for support." 

What does Leanne put Simon's recent rage down to?
"Leanne knows what it all comes down to and I think that's the reason why she keeps it to herself and doesn't let anybody in on it. She worries that other people won't understand Simon's behaviour and that they'll think badly of him, and quite possibly badly of her too! 

"He's had a really rocky upbringing and recently it's been one thing after another with the deaths of Kal and Deirdre, as well as Peter coming back briefly and then leaving him again."

Does Leanne feel partly responsible?
"I think it's normal for every parent to blame themselves when something goes wrong and Leanne definitely questions whether she's done what she can for Simon and if she could have done more for him. 

"Deep down Leanne knows that she's done what she can, but Simon's behaviour has taken an even darker turn since he found about Leanne's past from Dan. She feels absolutely terrible and mortified that he knows about her old work. 

"Leanne has always been the one constant in Simon's life - the person he's always felt he could trust and rely on who was always there for him. Now he sees that she's flawed just like everybody else in his life has been."


Â© ITV
Leanne is struggling with Simon's behaviour

What hurts Leanne the most about Simon's behaviour?
"All of it is painful for Leanne. He's always been her little boy and her constant, ever since he came into her life. Now all of a sudden she's the worst person in the world to him. He starts to call her 'Leanne' which is really, really hurtful to her. She can handle the physical bruises but the hatred in him towards her sometimes is really hard for her to take, especially when she's only ever tried to do her best for him." 

Next week, Simon steals a bottle of vodka from the Bistro and gets drunk with his friends. Does this touch a nerve for Leanne given his dad's history with alcohol? 
"Yes, Leanne probably thinks that Simon has grown up with a father who constantly turns to the bottle whenever things get tough, so Simon might have observed that behaviour. More than anything, she is horrified that he's managed to get his hands on the booze. She feels like he's slipping through the net and she just can't keep up with him. 

"Leanne is absolutely fuming with Simon and she cannot believe he would do this to her. I think she's humiliated and can't believe he's gone this far. She puts a stop to it and is just too angry to even look at him." 

What happens when Leanne gets a drunken Simon back home?
"Leanne is too angry to listen to Simon as he tries to make excuses and blame other people. She knows he's lying and that he's deliberately trying to be destructive and cause trouble for her. 

"Because Leanne tries to stand up to him and claw back some control, Simon isn't having any of it and screams at her that he'd rather be in care than living with her and pushes her. Leanne just doesn't know what to do - she's actually quite scared at that point, especially because he's drunk." 


Â© ITV
Simon and his friends get drunk


Â© ITV
Leanne is horrified by Simon's behaviour

Simon definitely seems to be spiralling out of control, so how worried is Leanne about him?
"She's at a complete loss about what to do. Simon's missing that male figure in his life and Leanne is worried about it. Kal's gone and Peter came and went again in the blink of an eye, which also really set Simon back. She's worried about the state of their relationship and whether he'll ever stop his behaviour and see how damaging he's being."

Simon does show some remorse at one point, telling Leanne that he can't control his anger. How does she react to that?
"She's really saddened by that and scared by it too. Leanne obviously really wants to help him, but it's a vicious circle. Sometimes she's just so happy when he's nice to her and back to normal that she clings to it by rewarding him for it. She'll give him a hug or tell him he can have something he's wanted for ages." 

Why does Leanne lie to Zeedan and Ken when they start asking questions about her injuries?
"She's really embarrassed by it and wants to deal with it on her own - she doesn't want to be defeated. Her and Simon have always been a little team and she's determined enough to want to deal with it on her own."

Unfortunately, Simon turns violent yet again - causing Leanne to push him off and he cuts his arm. How does she feel then?
"Her heart sinks. She doesn't want to hurt Simon, as he's still a little boy in her eyes and she's devastated that it's come to this. They have to go to the medical centre but they just brush it off and don't go into any detail with the doctors at all about what happened."


Â© ITV
Simon launches another attack on Leanne

Ken invites Leanne and Simon round to discuss what's going on, but Simon begs Leanne to keep quiet. Does Leanne want to tell Ken by that point?
"Yes and no. I think she is slowly reaching a point where she is realising that this can't go on and she can't do this on her own anymore, so maybe she will have to let someone in. But as soon as Simon begs her not to tell Ken, she agrees and gives in to him. I think ultimately it makes him even worse every time she gives him his own way." 

Has she considered getting professional help?
"She's living a bit of a nightmare at the minute and she doesn't know what to do. Every time Simon is nasty or abusive, he's then nice again a bit later and she thinks they can sort it out. Leanne doesn't have a support network to lean on, so eventually she will probably have to consider some form of help. She doesn't want to be defeated though." 

Has this been a difficult storyline to work on?
"This has been a hard storyline, but myself and Alex [Bain, who plays Simon] have worked on it together and gone through everything with one another to make sure we're both happy. Alex has done so well and I'm so proud of him."

----------

Dazzle (05-08-2015), maidmarian (04-08-2015), tammyy2j (04-08-2015)

----------


## Perdita

She has had a horrendous time over the past year, but things will finally start to look up for Leanne Battersby on Coronation Street next week.

Leanne (Jane Danson) was left grief-stricken last year when her partner Kal Nazir died in the Victoria Court fire, and she has been subjected to a string of domestic abuse from her step-son Simon ever since.

Despite having had a very turbulent few months, Leanne's luck looks set to change when she has her head turned by a handsome stranger.

A positive week for Leanne will kick off after Simon returns from a successful counselling session. 

Pleased that the schoolboy finally seems to be making some progress, Leanne agrees to go clubbing with Ev​​a following some encouragement from a supportive Zeedan.

Once out, Leanne is approached by a good-looking guy called Tom who chats her up in the bistro and gives her his phone number.​

Leanne is flattered by the attention, but could this be the start of happier times for Leanne?

Coronation Street airs these scenes on Friday, February 5 on ITV.

----------

Dazzle (28-01-2016)

----------


## maidmarian

> She has had a horrendous time over the past year, but things will finally start to look up for Leanne Battersby on Coronation Street next week.
> 
> Leanne (Jane Danson) was left grief-stricken last year when her partner Kal Nazir died in the Victoria Court fire, and she has been subjected to a string of domestic abuse from her step-son Simon ever since.
> 
> Despite having had a very turbulent few months, Leanne's luck looks set to change when she has her head turned by a handsome stranger.
> 
> A positive week for Leanne will kick off after Simon returns from a successful counselling session. 
> 
> Pleased that the schoolboy finally seems to be making some progress, Leanne agrees to go clubbing with Ev​​a following some encouragement from a supportive Zeedan.
> ...


Lets hope theres is some happiness for Leanne.
With her luck the "handsome stranger" could be
one of those weirdos that target single mothers
-to gain access to their children!

----------

Dazzle (28-01-2016), Perdita (28-01-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

I like that actor playing Leanne's new mystery man. I think he used to be John Nettles' sidekick in Midsomer Murders years ago. I hope he's staying around (though not as a paedophile who's after Simon as maidmarian suggests above!  :EEK!: ).

----------

maidmarian (30-01-2016), parkerman (28-01-2016), Perdita (28-01-2016)

----------


## swmc66

Hope not as Simon has been through enough already.

----------

Dazzle (30-01-2016)

----------


## maidmarian

> Hope not as Simon has been through enough already.


So do I - but they do pile a lot of stories on
the same characters. Easy way out!

----------

Dazzle (30-01-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

Simon Barlow will lash out again when he sees his step-mum Leanne Battersby flirting with his football manager. 

Life will start to look up for Leanne (Jane Danson) when Simon's bad behaviour finally seems to be turning a corner, and she later meets a handsome stranger called Tom in the Bistro.

Sadly, Leanne's run of good luck looks set to come to an end when she defies Simon's wishes for her not to attend his upcoming football match.

Deciding to head to the game regardless of Simon's feelings, Leanne is surprised to see Tom there and they soon get chatting. 

However, this only serves to infuriate Simon (Alex Bain), who is not only annoyed with Leanne for turning up to the game in the first place, but is furious to see her chatting up the manager.

After laying into Leanne at half-time, Simon then takes his fury out during the football match by tackling another player to the ground.

Leanne watches on in horror as the boy writhes in pain, but will she take more serious action this time?

----------

Dazzle (31-01-2016), Perdita (31-01-2016), swmc66 (31-01-2016)

----------


## swmc66

I think it wont be long when Simon disappears to portsmouth and then three years later appears looking like something out of a catologue with a new face.

----------

inkyskin (14-02-2016), maidmarian (13-02-2016), mariba (13-02-2016), parkerman (13-02-2016), Perdita (13-02-2016)

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street's Leanne Battersby will discover that she is pregnant in a bombshell new storyline this summer.

Leanne (Jane Danson) will be stunned to learn that she's expecting a baby after she has a shocking one-night stand with Rovers boss Steve McDonald, according to a report in The Sun today.   :EEK!:  

It's thought that the unlikely pair will sleep together after Steve (Simon Gregson) splits from his wife Michelle Connor in the wake of finding out that she cheated on him with Will Chatterton.

Although Steve regrets going on the rebound and later reunites with Michelle, his reckless behaviour reportedly comes back to haunt him when Leanne drops her baby bombshell.

Corrie sources have revealed that Steve wants Leanne to terminate the pregnancy, but she refuses and leaves him in complete turmoil as Michelle (Kym Marsh) is bound to discover the truth sooner or later.

Doctors had previously told Leanne that she would find it difficult to conceive, as one of her fallopian tubes was damaged when she fell down a set of stairs and suffered a miscarriage in 2011.

It's no surprise that Leanne would want to cling onto what could be her only chance to have a baby of her own, but will she be able to deal with the inevitable drama that will surely follow with Steve and Michelle?

Coronation Street bosses have yet to comment on the rumoured storyline, but viewers will see Steve and Michelle hit the rocks next week as the truth about her near-fling with Will is exposed.


Digital Spy


_What utter BS storyline if this is going to happen ... ffs scriptwriters, get your mind away from one-night stands and unwanted pregnancies because none of the females of child bearing age take contraception and have never heard of the morning after pill _

----------

Dazzle (03-06-2016), lizann (03-06-2016), parkerman (03-06-2016)

----------


## parkerman

Gasp! What an original storyline. How do they think them up? I don't think this has ever been done before? Well, at least, not after the first zillion times anyway.

----------

Dazzle (03-06-2016)

----------


## lizann

pair leanne with robert or steve, let the have a baby as a couple instead of secret one night stand tryst, robert would be better wind up tracy so would her with steve plus a half sibling for amy

----------

Dazzle (03-06-2016)

----------


## Dalesfan

What BS! A random hook up and a miracle baby. Really poor. Not against the baby thing but the choice of father. At least let her have a baby with someone worthwhile who she has lots of history with

----------

Perdita (03-06-2016)

----------


## Perdita

Leanne should get with Robert and get pregnant by him, certainly not Steve  :Angry:

----------

inkyskin (05-06-2016), tammyy2j (30-06-2016)

----------


## swmc66

Interesting. In real life the actress has PCOS a condition that affects fertility. Cant believe it is steve it should have been Nick would have given him a bit of happiness

----------

Dalesfan (04-06-2016), Dazzle (03-06-2016), Perdita (04-06-2016)

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street spoilers: Simon Barlow reunites Nick and Leanne Tilsley?
Despite her recent ill advised romp with a mystery man, there could still be hope for Leanne and Nick Tilsleyâs reunion in Coronation Street as Simon Barlow declares that they have always meant to be together. 
Keen to move on from her recent poor decisions, Leanne puts her kiss with Nick behind her and invites her relieved ex to Simonâs party to show that there are no hard feelings. Nick kindly offers to take Simon to the cinema and for a burger as a birthday treat.
When he later finds Leanne struggling to get up to her flat, she admits she is suffering from back pain and he steps in to help, aiding her up the stairs and offering to take Simon out so she can rest.As she confides in him that she hates her new job, he is sympathetic to her.
Leanne is delighted to see that Simon has had a great day with Nick and she is grateful that her good friend has helped him be his old happy self. Thanking Nick, she insists that he stays for a drink and as they share a bottle of wine, Nick massages Leanneâs bad back.There is clearly a spark between them and, after Nick leaves, Leanne is thoughtful when Simon tells her she should get back with Nick as he has always been the one. While Leanne is amused, itâs clear Simonâs words have registered with her.
Could a reunion be on the cards?

----------

Dazzle (28-06-2016)

----------


## lizann

so is her mystery man steve

----------


## Perdita

> so is her mystery man steve


Unless previous spoilers are trying to throw a red herring about Steve making her pregnant in record time it must have been

----------


## tammyy2j

Does she get back with Nick, he will think the baby is his unless she is honest at the start which would be a nice change in a soap

----------

Dazzle (30-06-2016), lizann (30-06-2016), parkerman (30-06-2016)

----------


## parkerman

Soap....honest? No, sorry, computer says no!

----------

Dazzle (30-06-2016), lizann (30-06-2016), Perdita (30-06-2016), tammyy2j (30-06-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

> Soap....honest? No, sorry, computer says no!


I hope Leanne Battersby has truly grown up and matured, honesty is best  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Perdita

> I hope Leanne Battersby has truly grown up and matured, honesty is best


When has this EVER happened?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## tammyy2j

> When has this EVER happened?


Always a first time

----------


## Perdita

> Always a first time


 :EEK!:    You might be right  :Big Grin:  :Bow:

----------


## lizann

she couldn't be up duffy this soon from her mystery plugging

----------


## lizann

lets predict, best mates with michelle suddenly, simon thinks peter is the father, tells tracy who brings him back then discovers it is steve fights with leanne and blackmails steve

----------

Perdita (23-07-2016), tammyy2j (24-07-2016)

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street may have revealed Steve McDonald as the father of Leanne Battersby's baby pretty quickly - but you can expect this storyline to run on for a long, long time yet.

Show producer Kate Oates has been speaking about the big reveal, promising that Steve and Leanne's scandalous secret will spark some major drama running well into 2017.

Friday's double bill of Corrie finally confirmed that Steve (Simon Gregson) is the mystery man who got Leanne pregnant when they had a one-night stand a few weeks ago.

With Leanne (Jane Danson) adamant that she's keeping the baby, she's promised Steve that she expects nothing from him and they can carry on as normal. But - you guessed it - things certainly won't be that simple and Steve's marriage to Michelle will no doubt be under threat in the long-run.

Teasing all the drama to come, Oates revealed: "This baby is an accident, but it's a longed-for baby for Leanne. As viewers will know, she thought that she couldn't have children.

"So for Leanne this is a miracle baby and it's definitely one that she wants to keep hold of. The only problem is that it's kind of precluding her getting back together with Nick, who is the love of her life - along with Peter, who is the erstwhile love of her life!

"Leanne doesn't feel that she can get together with Nick, because she doesn't feel that she can start a relationship with somebody without being honest about who the father of this child is."

She continued: "If Leanne is honest about who the father is, then she's going to blow apart the marriage over the road and rock the very foundations of the pub. Leanne is making a massive sacrifice, but Nick is persistent and Nick adores her. 

"The question is, when he discovers that Leanne is pregnant, whether that's a hurdle Nick can overcome and whether he's willing to bring up another man's child. Also, when he discovers who that father is, how he deals with it. 

"Obviously it's one thing when this guy is an unknown, but it's another when this guy is a neighbour and it's Steve McDonald! So when Nick is in possession of this information, it's safe to say that things will kick off between him and Steve - and obviously therefore threaten Steve's precious marriage."

If that wasn't complicated enough, Michelle (Kym Marsh) also decides that she wants another baby next week - and it's now been confirmed that she'll be expecting sooner rather than later.

Oates added: "Michelle also decides that it'd be a great idea to have a baby, so Steve goes from not necessarily wanting any more children to potentially fathering two. 

"The drama that we're going to uncover is how Steve juggles that, and what it does to him having Leanne over the road with a burgeoning bump. He knows that it's his child in there that he's got to close his mind off from, whilst being excited for Michelle who's really keen to be a mother again.

"We've got some really good drama coming up along there. I think we're going to see some amazing performances from all the cast involved. 

"I'm really excited to see what Jane and Kym do with these storylines, so I hope it's one that people enjoy unfolding - especially over Christmas and into winter and spring time next year. That's when all of that will be really, really big."

Digital Spy

----------

tammyy2j (24-07-2016)

----------


## lizann

it wasn't a few weeks it was barely 2

----------

Perdita (23-07-2016), tammyy2j (24-07-2016)

----------


## Perdita

For having a damage tube, she sure is fertile and Steve has strong active little tadpoles  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

lizann (23-07-2016), tammyy2j (24-07-2016)

----------


## lizann

> For having a damage tube, she sure is fertile and Steve has strong active little tadpoles


 the speed at which she became pregnant after a romp 2 weeks ago, some super swimmers stevie has got

----------

Perdita (24-07-2016), tammyy2j (24-07-2016)

----------


## lizann

> For having a damage tube, she sure is fertile and Steve has strong active little tadpoles


 the speed at which she became pregnant after a romp 2 weeks ago, some super swimmers stevie has got

----------


## tammyy2j

I hope she gets back with Peter now he is returning 

Steve is good friends with both Peter and Nick

----------


## lizann

http://www.express.co.uk/showbiz/tv-...-Peter-romance

a peter or nick reunion

----------


## lizann

http://www.express.co.uk/showbiz/tv-...-Peter-romance

a peter or nick reunion

----------


## Perdita

Pregnant Leanne Battersby will consider leaving Weatherfield next week as the pressure of her baby secret starts to build up.
Coronation Street fans will know she's expecting Steve McDonald's baby following a drunken one night stand, a tryst they would both rather forget and not reveal to anyone, but Leanne is caught off guard next week when Steve's mum Liz makes it very obvious that she knows what's happened.
Leanne pours her heart out to Liz and explains how she wishes she could be with Nick Tilsley but itâs impossible as sheâs carrying Steveâs baby. Reaching a decision, she announces that from now on, the baby is her only priority and with her mind made up, Leanne spells out to Liz that neither she nor Steve will have anything to do with her baby, leaving the Rovers boss sad at the thought she won't be involved in her own grandchild's life.
Across the cobbles there is more pressure for Leanne at the Bistro as she struggles with Nick's feelings towards her. While she's out of earshot Robert Preston advises Nick to sort out his relationship with Leanne as the tension between them is affecting the business. Nick takes his words on board and apologises to Leanne, promising that from now on theyâre just friends and heâll stop hassling her.
While it may have relieved some of the pressure from Leanneâs shoulders, she's secretly gutted and when Nick flirts with a customer she can help but feel jealous. Nick continues to flirt with the hen party much to Leanneâs irritation and makes matters worse when he leaves her to manage the bistro and heads off with the hen party to a club in town.
At the bistro the next day a hungover Nick describes his night out with the hens while Leanne does her best to mask her jealousy but it becomes too much and she makes a big decision. She later breaks the news to Simon that theyâre going to live with Toyah in Liverpool, he's horrified and confronts Nick, hoping he can shed some light on Leanneâs sudden decision to up sticks and move away.
Nick is stunned at the news and as begging Simon to go along with her story, Leanne tells Nick that sheâs only going to Liverpool for a week or two as Toyah needs a shoulder to cry on. Nickâs supportive and offers to look after Simon while sheâs away leaving Leanne consumed with guilt.
Putting the ball firmly in his court, Leanne then tells Simon he can either move to Liverpool with her or stay in Weatherfield with Nick.   :EEK!:  

ITV

----------

Dazzle (10-08-2016), tammyy2j (11-08-2016)

----------


## lizann

would she let simon stay with ken than nick

----------


## TaintedLove

> would she let simon stay with ken than nick


Maybe that`s how Peter Barlow comes back into it.
 :Searchme:

----------

Dazzle (11-08-2016), lizann (13-08-2016), mariba (16-08-2016), Perdita (11-08-2016), tammyy2j (11-08-2016)

----------


## swmc66

if Simon was messed up before he will be even more so  with these type of throw away comments. Why did she fight Peter to get Simon if she is ready to let him go now. So Simon was right to query the difference between him and her own biological child then?

----------

Dazzle (11-08-2016), lizann (13-08-2016), parkerman (11-08-2016), TaintedLove (13-08-2016), tammyy2j (11-08-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

> if Simon was messed up before he will be even more so  with these type of throw away comments. Why did she fight Peter to get Simon if she is ready to let him go now. So Simon was right to query the difference between him and her own biological child then?


Yes I agree not happy Leanne would do that

----------

Dazzle (11-08-2016), lizann (13-08-2016), parkerman (11-08-2016), swmc66 (18-08-2016)

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street won't be exploding Leanne Battersby and Steve McDonald's baby secret for a long, long time yet - but Jane Danson already knows exactly how Leanne will deal with the fallout.

Leanne is currently carrying Steve's baby following a one-night stand, but with Michelle Connor about to announce that she's expecting his child too, the stage is certainly set for some unmissable Corrie drama.

Steve slept with Leanne while he and Michelle were separated earlier this year. So if Leanne does get painted as 'the other woman' when the truth eventually comes out, she definitely won't be standing for that.

Speaking about a possible showdown between Leanne and Michelle, Jane laughed: "I think that'd be quite a good fight, they're both little powerhouses. Although they are both pregnant so shouldn't really be fighting! 

"I think it would be more of a verbal slanging match. Michelle would obviously be devastated to know what her husband did, but in Leanne's eyes they were on a break and it takes two to tango. 

"Even though she feels guilty, Leanne will come out fighting her corner. She'll never admit she was wrong."


Corrie's new producer Kate Oates has revealed that Leanne and Steve's baby secret will be a long-running storyline, taking the show right the way through to Christmas and beyond.    :Sad: 

But while that particular bombshell isn't being dropped just yet, news of Leanne's pregnancy will spread next week. And it's usual suspect Tracy Barlow who's to blame when she discovers Leanne is expecting and announces the news to everyone at the Rovers Return.

Jane added: "It's awful - you don't reveal somebody else's baby news, but then it's Tracy Barlow sticking her neck in. She's seen them at the hospital while she was having a kidney check up so Leanne's backed into a corner.

"Because she's not had the time to cook up a story, Nick jumps in and says 'it's mine'. Obviously it's plausible because they're living together and because of their history, but it's not got them off to the best of starts."

Digital Spy

----------

Dazzle (16-08-2016), swmc66 (18-08-2016), tammyy2j (17-08-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> Corrie's new producer Kate Oates has revealed that Leanne and Steve's baby secret will be a long-running storyline, taking the show right the way through to Christmas and beyond.


I like long-running storylines as long as they don't get repetitive or just plain ridiculous (thinking of EE's Lucy murder storyline here).

----------

Perdita (16-08-2016), tammyy2j (17-08-2016)

----------


## Perdita

> I like long-running storylines as long as they don't get repetitive or just plain ridiculous (thinking of EE's Lucy murder storyline here).


I think Nick is going to accept the baby as his and that will work for a while but I can see Michelle having the baby early .. no doubt same time as Leanne is due and Steve will be caught out visiting both his children in hospital ... :Big Grin:  :Moonie:

----------

Dazzle (16-08-2016), swmc66 (18-08-2016), tammyy2j (17-08-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

> I think Nick is going to accept the baby as his and that will work for a while but I can see Michelle having the baby early .. no doubt same time as Leanne is due and Steve will be caught out visiting both his children in hospital ...


Or Michelle will lose her baby or it will die after birth and she steals Leanne's baby  :Sad:

----------

Dazzle (17-08-2016), parkerman (17-08-2016), swmc66 (18-08-2016)

----------


## Perdita

> Or Michelle will lose her baby or it will die after birth and she steals Leanne's baby


Please donÂ´t turn Michelle in Ronnie Mitchell  :Thumbsdown:

----------

Dazzle (17-08-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

> Please donÂ´t turn Michelle in Ronnie Mitchell


In terms of acting, Kym is not up there with Sam, Jessie or Jane for a storyline like this

----------

Dazzle (17-08-2016), Perdita (17-08-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> Or Michelle will lose her baby or it will die after birth and she steals Leanne's baby


She already has one switched child, although I think we're all supposed to have forgotten about her real son Alex.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

tammyy2j (17-08-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

> She already has one switched child, although I think we're all supposed to have forgotten about her real son Alex.


Oh yes I had forgot  :Embarrassment:

----------

Dazzle (17-08-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> Oh yes I had forgot


That's hardly surprising since Michelle herself appears to have forgotten about him...  :Big Grin:

----------

lizann (17-08-2016), Perdita (17-08-2016), tammyy2j (17-08-2016)

----------


## lizann

conveniently now leanne will have to work with steve

----------

Dazzle (18-08-2016), tammyy2j (18-08-2016)

----------


## swmc66

They may have been separate at the time but still married. If they were just going out and broke up then they would not have broken any vows. Call me old fashioned!

----------

tammyy2j (18-08-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> They may have been separate at the time but still married. If they were just going out and broke up then they would not have broken any vows. Call me old fashioned!


If you're talking about Steve and Michelle, this is probably one of those subjects upon which everyone will have a different opinion.  

Since Michelle left Steve and he thought the marriage was over, I don't consider he cheated - though immediately jumping into bed with someone else certainly paints him in a poor light.

----------

lizann (19-08-2016), parkerman (18-08-2016), Perdita (18-08-2016), tammyy2j (18-08-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

I am glad Leanne was honest with Nick but I don't like his behaviour with Steve

----------

Perdita (06-09-2016)

----------


## Perdita

It looks like we are not the only ones excited about Toyah Battersby's long-awaited return to Coronation Street - Jane Danson can't wait either.

Earlier this month, Toyah was revealed as the latest character joining the Corrie comeback craze, with Georgia Taylor confirmed to reprise the role after 13 years away.

Jane - who plays Leanne - discussed her on-screen sister's return for the first time during a chat on Lorraine today (September 29). And it turns out that she can't contain her delight either.

"I can't wait," she said. "Georgia is one of my dearest friends and we are really looking forward to working together again.

"We genuinely, genuinely love each other as well, so we feel like we are sisters to a point. So it's really nice and I'm really looking forward to it."

With Leanne at the centre of one of the show's biggest stories at the moment, Jane also discussed the baby reveal - and more importantly, when it could be.

Fans will know that Leanne is currently pregnant with Steve McDonald's child following a one-night stand a few months back, while his wife Michelle is expecting his baby as well.

"What I like about this story is that they are playing it in real time," she admitted.

"Obviously because of the pregnancy we've got no choice, but when the revelation will be, I actually don't know.

"I don't know if it will be before the baby is born, or after, but needless to say it will cause a few fireworks along the way."


Digital Spy

----------

Dazzle (28-09-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

Leanne Tilsley and Michelle Connor are set to clash in Coronation Street after the upset wedding planner learns that her friend has told Tracy Barlow about Steve McDonaldâs potential genetic condition. 

Of course, what Michelle doesnât know is that Leanne is also carrying Steveâs baby so also has a massive and nervous interest in Steveâs results. When Tracy marches round to confront Steve and Michelle over not telling her about Jimâs condition, Michelle realises that Leanne has told her about the health news and the pregnancy.

While Steve anxiously awaits test results, a furious Michelle seeks a showdown with Leanne and tears a strip off of her for betraying her and spilling her private business to Tracy.

How will Leanne be able to explain her actions â could she be about to reveal the full truth?

http://metro.co.uk/2016/10/11/corona...lsley-6175949/

----------

Dazzle (11-10-2016)

----------


## parkerman

> a furious Michelle seeks a showdown with Leanne and tears a strip off of her for betraying her and spilling her private business to Tracy.


And very much Amy's business I would have thought.

----------

Dazzle (11-10-2016), lizann (11-10-2016), Perdita (11-10-2016), tammyy2j (11-10-2016)

----------


## Perdita

> And very much Amy's business I would have thought.


  Yes, it is very much AmyÂ´s business but I can understand Michelle in this instance ( :EEK!: ) as Steve and her should have told Tracy, not Leanne

----------

parkerman (11-10-2016)

----------


## lizann

> Yes, it is very much AmyÂ´s business but I can understand Michelle in this instance () as Steve and her should have told Tracy, not Leanne


amy and tracy should have been told first straight away

----------

Dazzle (11-10-2016), parkerman (11-10-2016), tammyy2j (11-10-2016)

----------


## lizann

> Yes, it is very much AmyÂ´s business but I can understand Michelle in this instance () as Steve and her should have told Tracy, not Leanne


amy and tracy should have been told first straight away

----------


## parkerman

> Yes, it is very much AmyÂ´s business but I can understand Michelle in this instance () as Steve and her should have told Tracy, not Leanne


 Yes, I agree, but if they're not going to tell her, someone has to.

----------

Dazzle (11-10-2016), tammyy2j (11-10-2016)

----------


## KiwiMonkey

I think its not just the fact that Leanne told Tracy about the fact that Steve, and therefore Amy, may have a genetic condition but also that Michelle is Pregnant, which isn't really Tracy's business, even though I suppose that you could say that it would be Amy's sibling but other than that there's nothing and I still wouldn't say that it would make it Tracy's business still. Leanne definitely shouldn't have told Tracy anything, at least not yet, but should have given some time for Steve to tell Tracy, which we don't know that he wouldn't have done eventually. I think Leanne is just desperate to know for the sake of her own baby and obviously the fact that Steve being the father of her baby being a secret it's limited on what she can do as clearly trying to talk to Steve herself was not working.

----------

swmc66 (11-10-2016)

----------


## KiwiMonkey

> amy and tracy should have been told first straight away


I can understand why he would want to give himself sometime as after all it is a shock for him as well as he may himself have the condition, and Tracy isn't known for keeping her mouth shut on things like this. Of course there is a limit to that, after all he is, (at least meant to be), a grown adult and has children of which should be he's main priority and as this could affect them it's not just about him and what he wants.

----------

Dazzle (11-10-2016)

----------


## KiwiMonkey

> amy and tracy should have been told first straight away


I can understand why he would want to give himself sometime as after all it is a shock for him as well as he may himself have the condition, and Tracy isn't known for keeping her mouth shut on things like this. Of course there is a limit to that, after all he is, (at least meant to be), a grown adult and has children of which should be he's main priority and as this could affect them it's not just about him and what he wants.

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Streetâs Jane Danson â Thereâs unfinished business between Leanne, Nick and Peter
Coronation Streetâs Nick Tilsley is going to think pregnant Leanne Battersby is cheating on him with Peter Barlow.
Despite being happy in his relationship with Leanne, Nick canât help but feel on edge following Peterâs return to the cobbles, knowing the history they have together.
When the Barlows gather at No.1 for an early Christmas Nick is suspicious when he spots Peter secretly removing a present from under the tree and stuff it in a drawer.
Later, while Nickâs distracted Peter slips out of No.1 and surreptitiously books a hotel room as itâs revealed he has a mystery woman heâs determined to get steamy with this Christmas.
As the Barlows settle down to a board game, Nick returns and apologises to Peter for his earlier behaviour. Leanneâs pleased but as she and Peter reminisce about their shared love of Bros, Nick feels left out.
Whilst nobodyâs around, Nick pulls out the present which Peter stuffed in a drawer. Heâs gutted to see itâs a Bros tape labelled âto the love of my lifeâ.
Is Peter planning to make a move on Leanne? Jane Danson, who plays Leanne, explained: âI think with all of those characters thereâs always a bit of unfinished business.
âGenuinely this time around, Leanne is in the most settled position sheâs been in but where thereâs Peter thereâs usually trouble! Peter likes to wind Nick up so thereâs a lot of that going on between those two.â
See all the drama unfold from December 19.

----------

Dazzle (03-12-2016)

----------


## swmc66

He probably got it for his mysterious girlfriend. Peter can't be the one Toyah has been having an affair with can she?

----------

Dazzle (03-12-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> He probably got it for his mysterious girlfriend. Peter can't be the one Toyah has been having an affair with can she?


That's the popular theory going around, and the Bros tape could well be an indication of a connection to Leanne.

----------

swmc66 (03-12-2016)

----------


## Perdita

> That's the popular theory going around, and the Bros tape could well be an indication of a connection to Leanne.


Maybe her sister Toyah also liked Bros  ;)  :Big Grin:

----------

Dazzle (04-12-2016)

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street: Leanne is rushed to hospital at Christmas

Leanneâs Christmas looks set to be ruined by an epic row between Peter and her boyfriend Nick. It never rains but it pours in Coronation Street and her festive season will go from bad to worse in upcoming episodes of the ITV soap when she is rushed to hospital with a splitting headache.

In scenes to be broadcast on Boxing Day, Leanne has to put her own needs to one side when Toyahâs husband Toby turns up and pleads with her to try and save their marriage.

But as soon as he leaves, Leanne reveals that she is suffering with an agonising headache.

Toyah and Nick are extremely concerned and insist that she should go to hospital to be checked over.

So, is Leanneâs condition serious? And could it affect her unborn child?

Coronation Street

----------

Dazzle (04-12-2016)

----------


## Cherub

Why oh why is Leanne walking like she has a horse between her legs?  She's pregnant, not horse-riding!  I think she is a great actress except for her 'pregnancy walk' and wish somebody would tell her how silly she looks!

----------

Dazzle (10-12-2016), parkerman (10-12-2016), Perdita (10-12-2016), swmc66 (09-12-2016)

----------


## swmc66

It is very annoying.

----------

Dazzle (10-12-2016)

----------


## Perdita

The arrival of a new baby in Coronation Street (or any other soap!) rarely runs smoothly - and there'll be no exception when Leanne Battersby gives birth later this year.

Show bosses are lining up some dramatic scenes for Leanne (Jane Danson) as she goes into labour while stuck in a lift, according to The Sun today.

It's thought that Leanne and her sister Toyah are at Victoria Court when they get trapped in the lift just as her waters break.

With nobody else around to help them, it's down to Toyah to safely deliver the baby boy in some nail-biting scenes.

The storyline is being billed as a "hellish birth" for poor Leanne, who's already been told to avoid all stress after a scare with the baby at Christmas.

The baby is currently at the centre of Coronation Street's biggest secret, as Rovers boss Steve McDonald fathered the child when he had a one-night stand with Leanne last year.

Most people on the cobbles believe that Leanne's partner Nick Tilsley is the father, but Nick, Liz McDonald, Peter Barlow and Steve himself all know the truth.

Steve has recently been hit by tragedy as his wife Michelle Connor was also carrying his baby, but sadly lost the child at 23 weeks.

Kym Marsh and Simon Gregson, who play Michelle and Steve, have been widely praised for their sensitive approach to the storyline - which is all the more poignant as they've both faced similar tragedies in real life.

The heartbreak of baby Ruairi's death has pushed Steve and Michelle's relationship to breaking point - and fans know there'll be even more stormy waters ahead if the truth about Leanne's baby ever comes to light.

Digital Spy

----------

Dazzle (20-01-2017), Glen1 (21-01-2017)

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street's Leanne Battersby and Nick Tilsley will be hoping it's fourth time lucky as they plan to head down the aisle yet again.

The couple will start arranging another wedding as a new storyline sees Nick propose to Leanne, according to The Sun today.

Nick (Ben Price) is currently in a very tricky position as he's agreed to pose as the daddy of Leanne's unborn baby boy, who was actually fathered by Steve McDonald.

You might think this will put the pair's relationship under severe strain as the deception continues, but it looks like the opposite could be true as Nick remains determined to show his commitment to Leanne.


Nick realises that Liz knows the truth in Coronation Street
Â©  ITV
Corrie fans know that Leanne and Nick have a very turbulent history when it comes to weddings.

They originally tied the knot as teenagers in 1998 when they fled to Gretna Green to get hitched, but the marriage later ended in divorce.

A second wedding followed at Christmas 2012 after the pair had reunited years later, but the vows were never actually exchanged as Eva Price caused chaos at the ceremony by revealing that Leanne still had feelings for Peter Barlow.

Just days later, though, Nick and Leanne defied the odds by managing to sort out their problems and they rebooked their wedding for January 2013.

Sadly, this marriage also ended in tears as Nick sustained a brain injury in a car crash and began to lash out at Leanne with angry outbursts.

So, are Leanne and Nick brave or just foolish by deciding to give marriage a try once again? Only time will tell...

Digitall Spy

----------

Dazzle (20-01-2017), Glen1 (21-01-2017)

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

I hope they don't get married.  Probably lead to trouble if they do.

----------

Glen1 (21-01-2017)

----------


## swmc66

I was trying to explain their relationship to my daughter as she noticed they were getting married. The more i explained their history the more bonkers it all sounded. You know it will not last. Why can't one couple last on the street. In the old days you had a number of long standing couples no matter what problems they have.

----------

Dazzle (23-01-2017), Glen1 (21-01-2017), parkerman (21-01-2017)

----------


## lizann

she gives birth to a son oliver and leaves father blank on birth certificate

----------

swmc66 (15-02-2017)

----------


## parkerman

> she gives birth to a son oliver and leaves father blank on birth certificate


His father is a blank!  :Big Grin:

----------

lizann (15-02-2017), swmc66 (15-02-2017)

----------


## swmc66

That is so kind of her for her son. He will only spend years wondering who his father is and maybe pop up on jeremy kyle

----------


## lizann

> His father is a blank!


 but isn't shooting blanks  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

parkerman (16-02-2017)

----------


## lizann

> His father is a blank!


 but isn't shooting blanks  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## swmc66

So Eva has ok parenting skills then despite leaving a little kid in her responsibility alone at a bus stop Leanne did not say anything to put Eva down. Maybe because she can concieve naturally.

----------


## lizann

nice easy free clean lift birth for leanne and what a very healthy sized baby  :Stick Out Tongue:  how was cord cut?

----------

tammyy2j (21-02-2017)

----------


## swmc66

Very unrealisric birth scenes

----------

tammyy2j (21-02-2017)

----------


## Glen1

:Smile: 


> nice easy free clean lift birth for leanne and what a very healthy sized baby  how was cord cut?


Judging by the size of that bairn ,he's probably got his milk teeth and would have chewed through it.   :Crying:  :Big Grin:

----------

Dazzle (21-02-2017), lizann (21-02-2017), parkerman (21-02-2017), Ruffed_lemur (22-02-2017), tammyy2j (21-02-2017)

----------


## lizann

> Judging by the size of that bairn ,he's probably got his milk teeth and would have chewed through it.


 explains her cowboy walk given his size and was he premature  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Glen1 (21-02-2017)

----------


## swmc66

She stopped doing that silly walk after people complained and twitter went into meltdown

----------


## Perdita

Coming up on Coronation Street, Leanne Battersby has to decide where her loyalties really lie when the time comes to register baby Oli's birth.

Leanne (Jane Danson) is forced to head to the registry office alone after her fiancÃ© Nick Tilsley forgets all about the important appointment.

Just as Leanne is about to get the ball rolling, she's stunned when Oli's dad Steve McDonald (Simon Gregson) suddenly bursts in and demands to be named on the birth certificate.

Steve's ultimatum leaves Leanne completely torn as she doesn't want Oli's upbringing to be based on lies, but she's also fearful of upsetting Nick, who's still determined that Steve should have no access to his baby.

Knowing how high the stakes are, which way will Leanne go on this one?

Coronation Street airs these scenes on Friday, March 17 at 7.30pm and 8.30pm on ITV.

Digital Spy

----------


## swmc66

Leave it blank?

----------


## Perdita

Is Peter Barlow the father??  

https://www.thesun.co.uk/tvandshowbi...ttersbys-baby/

----------

Glen1 (17-03-2017), lizann (17-03-2017), tammyy2j (19-03-2017)

----------


## Glen1

> Is Peter Barlow the father??  
> 
> https://www.thesun.co.uk/tvandshowbi...ttersbys-baby/


That would be a masterstroke by corrie imo.  Although bit suspicious of Jane Danson comments, too freely given?

----------

lizann (17-03-2017), Perdita (17-03-2017), swmc66 (17-03-2017), tammyy2j (19-03-2017)

----------


## tammyy2j

> Is Peter Barlow the father??  
> 
> https://www.thesun.co.uk/tvandshowbi...ttersbys-baby/


I would really love if Peter was, if anyone but Steve was

----------

Glen1 (20-03-2017)

----------


## lizann

i think leanne will offer to be a surrogate for toyah and peter

----------

inkyskin (28-07-2017)

----------


## lizann

is she living back with eva or toyah?

 i think will's attack affecting her big time

----------


## lizann

i like her with robert

----------

Perdita (11-10-2018)

----------


## mysangry

she can't help her hair bless her, I would worry about her legs!

----------


## tammyy2j

Ali Robert and Michelle knew Leanne they could have given the police her nearest relative contact as in Toyah 

Will Eva, Les, Janice or Stella make a return?

----------


## parkerman

> Ali Robert and Michelle knew Leanne they could have given the police her nearest relative contact as in Toyah 
> 
> Will Eva, Les, Janice or Stella make a return?


No, I think they will all be too busy washing their hair to be able to get back for the critically ill Leanne.

----------


## Perdita

> *Ali Robert and Michelle knew Leanne they could have given the police her nearest relative contact as in Toyah* 
> 
> Will Eva, Les, Janice or Stella make a return?


Michelle was coping with Ryan being run over and would not have known her own name, Ali was busy trying to keep Leanne alive before the ambulance came and then left to deal with Ronan .. I suppose Leanne still has Nick's number as In Case of Emergencies stored on her phone which is why he was contacted.  Where did Leanne's taxi driver go to after Leanne got hit??  Did she ever get paid????   :Ponder:

----------


## Perdita

> Ali Robert and Michelle knew Leanne they could have given the police her nearest relative contact as in Toyah 
> 
> *Will Eva, Les, Janice or Stella make a return*?


Vicky Entwistle has always said she would not mind returning and I have seen lots of fans requesting her return. I would love to see her coming back myself.  Eva has only just gone and will not be back, nor will Stella as she will need to help Eva with Susie  :Stick Out Tongue:   Bruce Jones has burned his bridges with Corrieas Les Battersby after his inappropriate comments to a reporter and revealing upcoming storylines. They would have to re-cast him ....

----------


## lizann

how many visitors can she have, even gail got in

----------


## lizann

Coronation Street is set to air a devastating and tragic storyline for Leanne, Steve  and Nick when young Oliver is diagnosed with a deadly illness called mitochondrial disease, which may drastically reduce his lifespan


Read more: https://metro.co.uk/2020/05/08/coron...er?ito=cbshare

Twitter: https://twitter.com/MetroUK | Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/MetroUK/

----------


## lizann

stella eva or janice getting any mention, at least worried about leanne and oliver

----------


## tammyy2j

It is a shame no mention at least from Liz Stella or Eva 

Is Jane leaving temporary after the funeral, a break from Leanne off to France, all over with Nick? 

They is some speculation of a hook up again with Peter and taking an overdose before leaving

----------


## swmc66

I just want the focus on leanne to end

----------

LouiseP (30-11-2020), mysangry (15-12-2020)

----------


## Perdita

> I just want the focus on leanne to end


It will once the Celebration of Oliver's Life has been held... I presume Jane Danson will have a well deserved break from filming for a while as will Ben Price and Simon Gregson

----------


## tammyy2j

I think Leanne tells Nick they are over and leaves for France, leaving Simon behind

----------


## swmc66

I think she will cover and protect him soon

----------


## mysangry

> I think she will cover and protect him soon


Who actually cares?🥱  what with Max being a brat not so long ago, and now we have Nick's little smarty a**e, can we not just have Dylan back, he's a canny kid, 👲
 but then he grew up away from the street 🙄

----------


## lizann

will she go back on drugs as sells them to repay simon's debts or back on the game, she should speak to nick

----------


## lizann

leanne is to help the police bring down harvey and sharon

----------


## parkerman

Leanne Battersby (Jane Danson) is in danger when drug dealer Harvey (Will Mellor) finds out she?s a secret police informant, forcing her and Simon Barlow (Alex Bain) to plot their escape from Weatherfield.
Feeling the pressure of the police sting to bust Harvey?s drug network, Leanne alerts the cops to a major narcotics haul being delivered to her flat, while trying not to raise suspicion among the dealers.

Lee panics when Harvey insists on taking Simon to pick up the product and begs she go in her son?s place, but to no avail. When the collection goes awry, angry Harvey tells Leanne he reckons someone set him up, forcing her to come clean she?s the grass! With her and Si?s lives at risk, Leanne knows the only way to stay safe is to leave Weatherfield for good. How will her family react when they discover how deeply in danger Leanne is?

After thinking Harvey was Leanne?s new fella, Nick had given up hope on rekindling their relationship. When he learns his ex is knee-deep in a narcotics investigation that almost got her killed, Mr Tilsley reels ? then learns she?s got to go into hiding.

Declaring his undying love to Lee, Nick pleads for her to take him back so they can deal with this almighty mess together. But too much is already at stake and Leanne tells Nick he has to let her go ? unless he?s prepared to say goodbye to Sam Blakeman (Jude Riordan), the son he?s only just found. When it comes to the crunch, who will Nick choose ? his childhood sweetheart, or his child?

----------

